# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest

## rvidella

rekan-rekan seiring makin memanasnya keinginan diadakan keeping contest dengan menggunakan anakan sakura (Grand Champion All Japan Show 2007) 
maka kami mencoba untuk melakukan polling dengan menggunakan sample 30 ekor anakan baby sakura.

Anakan Baby Sakura ini akan disupply dari Samurai Koi, Bandung. Thanks Pak Kiki!!!   ::  

Alasan dipilihnya anakan sakura ini:
1) Showa ... good for keeping contest yang berarti akan diuji kemampuan memeliharanya dan bukan sekedar hanya kemampuan memilih bahan dasar ikannya.
2) Dainichi ... Peternak tangguh untuk Showa
3) Sakura ... Ibunya bibit unggul 

Jadi 3 alasan ini sudah memenuhi kaidah yang disampaikan oleh Mas Eko Kodok Ngorek berdasarkan slogan Jowo yang terkenal itu: "Bibit Bebet Bobot"

Huehehehehehehe

Aku akan coba tampilkan 30 ekor showa ini dan mari kita urun pendapat dengan quality ikan seperti ini, layakkah kita adakan untuk Keeping Contest ini? 
Siapa saja yang masih minat dan kira kira di harga berapa anda willing untuk berpartisipasi di acara fun keeping ini? 

Hadiahnya denger denger Nisai dari Samurai Koi huehehehehe kemaren udah nodong Pak Kiki buat monitor forum koi-s ... and hopefully beliau baca juga and mau donasi nisai anakan yamato/alexandria/tsukitsuke rose huehehehehehehe   ::  

Thanks for your support, Pak  :P  :P  :P 

Tanpa lebih lama lagi ini all baby sakura:

----------


## darren febriano

om Dodo, saya ikut dong  ::

----------


## rvidella

> om Dodo, saya ikut dong



thanks om darren ... dari postingan om darren, kayaknya ini senior keeper nih

hehehehehehe

o yah lupa tambahin:

Dainichi Sakura Offspring
Born 2008 all babies with certrificate from Dainichi

estimated price saat ini adalah Rp 1,5jt untuk baby-baby yang cantik ini ... eh tapi ada yang gedenya kayaknya GAHAR   ::  
BLACK PANTHER .... eh Black Showa   ::  

but we hope angka bisa turun dari 1,5 huehehehehe tapi yah itu mungkin MAXIMUM price

----------


## chivas

ayo...daftar2.......

om ikuuuuuuuutttttt......

----------


## Davkoi

Wah , ikanny TOP ABISS

----------


## sugureta_koi

Boleh tahu sistem milihnya gimana Boss Dodo ?
First come first served ? or diundi ?

----------


## rvidella

> Wah , ikanny TOP ABISS



ahaha abis ini pake anakan ryu yah boss dav?

----------


## ftupamahu

aku juga siap...ikut, aku tunggu kelanjutannya 

ferry

----------


## rvidella

> Boleh tahu sistem milihnya gimana Boss Dodo ?
> First come first served ? or diundi ?


bentar yah

gue mau panggil om ajik buat bantuin perumusan
daripada gue digebukin orang

tujuan photo display: ini loh ikannya ... kira kira siapa yang minat? gitu sih
ntar gue diomeli my bro kodok dari solo
huehehehehehehehe

jadi kita display dulu yah 31 ekor showa ini ... yang akan dilombakan adalah 29 ekor karena 1 rasanya problem internal
anehnya di foto ini belum hehehe dan yang 1 kemaren kecolongan karena diambil ama orang hueheheehehe

tapi udah bilang pak kiki buat jagain sisa 29 ekornya hehehehe

Thanks Boss Kiki

----------


## rvidella

> aku juga siap...ikut, aku tunggu kelanjutannya 
> 
> ferry


Om Fer ... Thanks for ur support for our event

as always: Many Thanks ... Sincerely


Dodo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Akhirnya di upload juga fotonya. Tq do

Dodo sdh menjelaskan banyak hal mengenai baby sakura ini. Saya tidak perlu mengulang kembali, hanya ingin. menyampaikan beberapa hal saja. Ikan - ikan ini sebutlah sebagai hadiah tahun baru dari Samurai Koi dlm rangka membangun hubungan yang lebih erat antara dealer dan penghobi.

Harga normal ikan ini adalah 2,25 juta. Fair price buat dainichi bloodline sakura dan sertifikat. Samurai memberikan ikan ini utk anggota forum di harga 1,5 jt, dimana 10% diantaranya utk kas koi-s. Namun demikian ada syarat yang harus dipenuhi, yaitu minimal 20 ekor yang diambil.

Bagaimana bila kurang dari 20 ekor? Sepanjang jml peserta lebih dari 10 ekor keeping kontes ini akan tetap diadakan karena ada beberapa temen penggemar yang akan menampung sisanya.

Bagi teman penggemar yg ada diluar jakarta, tetap bisa ikut kegiatan ini. Dodo koi akan mambantu handle pengirimannya.Tq do

Nah sambil menunggu foto induvidual, perumusan tata cara pemilihan ikan, tata cara penjurian, hadiah yg akan diberikan kpd pemenang, kita coba melihat seberapa besar animo anggota forum utk ikut kegiatan ini. Bagi yang berminat ikut, silakan menuliskan namanya dalam daftar di bawah ini (copy paste dan tulis namanya aja ya)

1.......
2. .....
3. .....
4. Dst

Silakan.....

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak ajik
really appreciated
harusnya sih gank serpong datang menyerbu huahahahahaa
kabur ah


pak ajik ralat dikit yah ... jasa pengiriman akan dipercayakan ke chivas koi hehehe 
Dodo Koi mau support usaha bro chivas yang baru hehehe jadi pengiriman via herona atau kapal udara akan dipercayakan ke pak Chivas

----------


## chivas

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> om Dodo, saya ikut dong 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks om darren ... dari postingan om darren, kayaknya ini senior keeper nih
> 
> hehehehehehe


ga lah om dodo.. saya cuma koi lover pd umumnya.
btw yg kecolongan 1 ekor itu, ada di foto ya om?

----------


## irsan

> Akhirnya di upload juga fotonya. Tq do
> 
> Dodo sdh menjelaskan banyak hal mengenai baby sakura ini. Saya tidak perlu mengulang kembali, hanya ingin. menyampaikan beberapa hal saja. Ikan - ikan ini sebutlah sebagai hadiah tahun baru dari Samurai Koi dlm rangka membangun hubungan yang lebih erat antara dealer dan penghobi.
> 
> Harga normal ikan ini adalah 2,25 juta. Fair price buat dainichi bloodline sakura dan sertifikat. Samurai memberikan ikan ini utk anggota forum di harga 1,5 jt, dimana 10% diantaranya utk kas koi-s. Namun demikian ada syarat yang harus dipenuhi, yaitu minimal 20 ekor yang diambil.
> 
> Bagaimana bila kurang dari 20 ekor? Sepanjang jml peserta lebih dari 10 ekor keeping kontes ini akan tetap diadakan karena ada beberapa temen penggemar yang akan menampung sisanya.
> 
> Bagi teman penggemar yg ada diluar jakarta, tetap bisa ikut kegiatan ini. Dodo koi akan mambantu handle pengirimannya.Tq do
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> thanks pak ajik
> really appreciated
> harusnya sih gank serpong datang menyerbu huahahahahaa
> kabur ah
> 
> 
> pak ajik ralat dikit yah ... jasa pengiriman akan dipercayakan ke chivas koi hehehe 
> Dodo Koi mau support usaha bro chivas yang baru hehehe jadi pengiriman via herona atau kapal udara akan dipercayakan ke pak Chivas


Wah rupanya forum ini semakin banyak memberikan manfaat ekonomi buat anggotanya nih. Taoi koq diam2 ya gak ad deklarasinya. Apa takut ditodong pasang iklan? Hehehe

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Akhirnya di upload juga fotonya. Tq do
> 
> Dodo sdh menjelaskan banyak hal mengenai baby sakura ini. Saya tidak perlu mengulang kembali, hanya ingin. menyampaikan beberapa hal saja. Ikan - ikan ini sebutlah sebagai hadiah tahun baru dari Samurai Koi dlm rangka membangun hubungan yang lebih erat antara dealer dan penghobi.
> 
> Harga normal ikan ini adalah 2,25 juta. Fair price buat dainichi bloodline sakura dan sertifikat. Samurai memberikan ikan ini utk anggota forum di harga 1,5 jt, dimana 10% diantaranya utk kas koi-s. Namun demikian ada syarat yang harus dipenuhi, yaitu minimal 20 ekor yang diambil.
> 
> Bagaimana bila kurang dari 20 ekor? Sepanjang jml peserta lebih dari 10 ekor keeping kontes ini akan tetap diadakan karena ada beberapa temen penggemar yang akan menampung sisanya.
> ...

----------


## torajiro

tanya om.ikan2 e ukuran brp cm? Trus harga segitu buat 1 ekor ya?

----------


## chivas

> Wah rupanya forum ini semakin banyak memberikan manfaat ekonomi buat anggotanya nih. Taoi koq diam2 ya gak ad deklarasinya. Apa takut ditodong pasang iklan? Hehehe


  ::   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## h3ln1k

[quote=darren febriano]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2wdfwovm
> 
> Akhirnya di upload juga fotonya. Tq do
> 
> Dodo sdh menjelaskan banyak hal mengenai baby sakura ini. Saya tidak perlu mengulang kembali, hanya ingin. menyampaikan beberapa hal saja. Ikan - ikan ini sebutlah sebagai hadiah tahun baru dari Samurai Koi dlm rangka membangun hubungan yang lebih erat antara dealer dan penghobi.
> 
> Harga normal ikan ini adalah 2,25 juta. Fair price buat dainichi bloodline sakura dan sertifikat. Samurai memberikan ikan ini utk anggota forum di harga 1,5 jt, dimana 10% diantaranya utk kas koi-s. Namun demikian ada syarat yang harus dipenuhi, yaitu minimal 20 ekor yang diambil.
> 
> Bagaimana bila kurang dari 20 ekor? Sepanjang jml peserta lebih dari 10 ekor keeping kontes ini akan tetap diadakan karena ada beberapa temen penggemar yang akan menampung sisanya.
> ...


[/quote:2wdfwovm]

----------


## Kete

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]Akhirnya di upload juga fotonya. Tq do

Dodo sdh menjelaskan banyak hal mengenai baby sakura ini. Saya tidak perlu mengulang kembali, hanya ingin. menyampaikan beberapa hal saja. Ikan - ikan ini sebutlah sebagai hadiah tahun baru dari Samurai Koi dlm rangka membangun hubungan yang lebih erat antara dealer dan penghobi.

Harga normal ikan ini adalah 2,25 juta. Fair price buat dainichi bloodline sakura dan sertifikat. Samurai memberikan ikan ini utk anggota forum di harga 1,5 jt, dimana 10% diantaranya utk kas koi-s. Namun demikian ada syarat yang harus dipenuhi, yaitu minimal 20 ekor yang diambil.

Bagaimana bila kurang dari 20 ekor? Sepanjang jml peserta lebih dari 10 ekor keeping kontes ini akan tetap diadakan karena ada beberapa temen penggemar yang akan menampung sisanya.

Bagi teman penggemar yg ada diluar jakarta, tetap bisa ikut kegiatan ini. Dodo koi akan mambantu handle pengirimannya.Tq do

Nah sambil menunggu foto induvidual, perumusan tata cara pemilihan ikan, tata cara penjurian, hadiah yg akan diberikan kpd pemenang, kita coba melihat seberapa besar animo anggota forum utk ikut kegiatan ini. Bagi yang berminat ikut, silakan menuliskan namanya dalam daftar di bawah ini (copy paste dan tulis namanya aja ya)

1.. Irsan...
2.  Budi-pb.....
3.  Darren Febriano
4.  Helmy (h3ln1k)
5.  Kete
6.  Dst

Silakan.....

----------


## Kete

> Akhirnya di upload juga fotonya. Tq do
> 
> Dodo sdh menjelaskan banyak hal mengenai baby sakura ini. Saya tidak perlu mengulang kembali, hanya ingin. menyampaikan beberapa hal saja. Ikan - ikan ini sebutlah sebagai hadiah tahun baru dari Samurai Koi dlm rangka membangun hubungan yang lebih erat antara dealer dan penghobi.
> 
> Harga normal ikan ini adalah 2,25 juta. Fair price buat dainichi bloodline sakura dan sertifikat. Samurai memberikan ikan ini utk anggota forum di harga 1,5 jt, dimana 10% diantaranya utk kas koi-s. Namun demikian ada syarat yang harus dipenuhi, yaitu minimal 20 ekor yang diambil.
> 
> Bagaimana bila kurang dari 20 ekor? Sepanjang jml peserta lebih dari 10 ekor keeping kontes ini akan tetap diadakan karena ada beberapa temen penggemar yang akan menampung sisanya.
> 
> Bagi teman penggemar yg ada diluar jakarta, tetap bisa ikut kegiatan ini. Dodo koi akan mambantu handle pengirimannya.Tq do
> ...


Maaf yah om Ajik, om Dodo copy paste nya yg diatas salah,, maklum Gatek om...  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Daftar peserta.... 

1.. Irsan...
2.  Budi-pb.....
3.  Darren Febriano
4.  Helmy (h3ln1k)
5.  Kete
6.  ......

Silakan dilanjutkan

----------


## odil kokoy

Odil kokoy ikutan deh thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

Akhirnya yg ditunggu2 forumer jadi jg Baby Sakura di launching....

----------


## hadi SE

bro..........daftar 1 buat daku.....................thanks

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Daftar peserta.... 

1.. Irsan...
2.  Budi-pb.....
3.  Darren Febriano
4.  Helmy (h3ln1k)
5.  Kete
6.  odil kokoy
7.  hadi SE
8.  kodok.ngorek

Silakan dilanjutkan

----------


## Bony

> Daftar peserta.... 
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2.  Budi-pb.....
> 3.  Darren Febriano
> 4.  Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5.  Kete
> 6.  odil kokoy
> 7.  hadi SE
> ...

----------


## ftupamahu

> Originally Posted by kodok.ngorek
> 
> Daftar peserta.... 
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2.  Budi-pb.....
> 3.  Darren Febriano
> 4.  Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5.  Kete
> ...

----------


## karom

boz dodo & boz ajik .. ane ikutan ah ..

1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Calon peserta boleh mengundurkan diri kalau setelah melihat foto individual ikan - ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg, tetapi tidak boleh mundur dg alasan apapun setelah pemilihan ikan. Jadi tolong dipikirkan juga risiko tidak terpilihnya ikan favorit

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> boz dodo & boz ajik .. ane ikutan ah ..
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> ...


Welcome pak Karom. Nice to see u back

----------


## ftupamahu

> Calon peserta boleh mengundurkan diri kalau setelah melihat foto individual ikan - ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg, tetapi tidak boleh mundur dg alasan apapun setelah pemilihan ikan. Jadi tolong dipikirkan juga risiko tidak terpilihnya ikan favorit


trima kasih untuk infonya bro...akan kita perhatikan

ferry

----------


## sugureta_koi

1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)

----------


## E. Nitto

Ikutan deh oom...

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya update ya oom..
1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)[/quote]
13. Eddy Nitto

----------


## rvidella

> btw yg kecolongan 1 ekor itu, ada di foto ya om?


ada haruysnya tapi aku juga gak ngeh yang mana nih

----------


## rvidella

> tanya om.ikan2 e ukuran brp cm? Trus harga segitu buat 1 ekor ya?



ya pak ..... buat 1 ekor

estimasi ukuran, karena belum diukur pasti pake bak ukur, average di 17cm dengan ukuran rasanya di 15-22cm lah

hehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> boz dodo & boz ajik .. ane ikutan ah ..
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> ...


IT'S AN HONOR .... sorry pake caps lock ... thanks pak karom

 ::  

*Gosip sementara:*

Hadiah ... selain trophy lagi seperti yang juara 1 di MGK show kemaren
Akan diberikan 
Hadiah 1: Tunai Rp 500,000 ... dan voucher dari Samurai Koi Rp 1,500,000
Hadiah 2: Tunai Rp 300,000 ... dan voucher dari Samurai Koi Rp 1,000,000
Hadiah 3: Tunai Rp 200,000 ... dan voucher dari Samurai Koi Rp 500,000

tapi masih gosip yah para rekan-rekan ... finalisasi akan segera dilakukan

----------


## troy

wah...baru 2hari udh dapet 11 peserta neh....sip...sip...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Calon peserta boleh mengundurkan diri kalau setelah melihat foto individual ikan - ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg, tetapi tidak boleh mundur dg alasan apapun setelah pemilihan ikan. Jadi tolong dipikirkan juga risiko tidak terpilihnya ikan favorit
> 
> 
> trima kasih untuk infonya bro...akan kita perhatikan
> 
> ferry


Dari beberapa concern yang masuk mengenai tata cara pemilihan ikan, akan difinalisasi juga ...
Untuk sementara, kita hanya pollling dari 29 ekor ikan yang akan dilombakan, berapa sih jumlah peserta yang tertarik ...

dan Based on jumlah peserta sementara dan statement pak ajik jika ada 10 orang kita akan jalan, harusnya sudah bisa jalan yah hehehehe tapi mungkin kita akan tunggu sebentar lagi menunggu rekan-rekan yang sedang liburan hehehehe mungkin setelah tanggal 5-6, semua peraturan dan tata cara pemilihan dan rules of the gamesnya bisa difinalisasi

o yah untuk penilaian ikan, akan lebih dititik beratkan kepada kemampuan untuk keeping dari baby sakura ini ... dan bukan mutlak pada pattern dan physical look dari babies ini ... nanti kasihan ikan underdog-nya huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hehehe ikan juga manusia lohhhh   ::  

ngalor ngidul ...

hhehehehe tapi mudah-mudahan acara ini bisa jadi pembelajaran bagi banyak pihak ....

lagi nodong pak kiki, pindahin baby sakuranya buat digemukin huehehehe sehingga body yang semok bisa menutupi kekurangan pattern huehehehehehe abis kalo dari pemilihan photo biasnya pattern adalah dasar utama pemilihan ikan yah hehehehe

----------


## cheung

ikut donk   ::

----------


## rvidella

1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Cheung

bu cheung dah ambil baby shiro nya di samurai hehehehe?

----------


## cheung

blum sempat pak Dodo   ::

----------


## mario85

1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Cheung
13.mario85

aku juga ikutan ah...

----------


## rvidella

> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> 8. kodok.ngorek
> 9. Bony
> ...


thanks buat dukungannya om mario85

----------


## William Pantoni

Do...rekap nya ada yg kelewatan.
Yg bener hrs nya ini :



> Saya update ya oom..
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> 8. kodok.ngorek
> ...

----------


## E. Nitto

Wah akhirnya namaku muncul lagi... atau krn no. 13 jadil sial kali ya....ha3x...  ::   ::   ::   ::  thanks oom Will....

----------


## irsan

> Calon peserta boleh mengundurkan diri kalau setelah melihat foto individual ikan - ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg, tetapi tidak boleh mundur dg alasan apapun setelah pemilihan ikan. Jadi tolong dipikirkan juga risiko tidak terpilihnya ikan favorit


om ajik.. saya coba beri masukan sedikit ya..

Peserta sudah ada dan koi yang akan di pilih juga sudah ada..
aturan dibuat sederhana saja om ajik..
kadang2 tidak semua members koi selalu memantau email yang keluar masuk.. maksud saya begini

misal pada saat koi udah di photo dan waktu pemilihan koi udah dimulai... bagi yang terdaftar atopun yang tidak terdaftar apabila melakukan pemilihan ikan dan ternyata melesat karna udah dipilih oleh member lain dia wajib memilih koi yang lain dan harus milih kecuali koinya udah ndak ada..
tapi bagi yang udah terdaftar dan tidak melakukan pemilihan koi yang udah di photo secara individu berarti secara otomatis si member mengundurkan diri...

Misalnya.. saya memilih koi no. 1 tpi udah dipilih oleh om ajik. maka saya harus memilih lagi.. dan saya tidak boleh membatalkan, kalo saya mau nekat tidak ikut saya nunggu aja sampai koi terakhir dipilih oleh member lain. kalo sampai akhir hari pemilihan tidak ada member yang pilih koi yang terakhir maka otomatis koi itu jadi pilihan saya...
kalo terjadi ada beberapa member yang melakukan hal sperti ini maka aturan yang digunakan adalah berdasarkan no urut yang memilih

Dan saya rasa fair sekali dengan pola sperti ini.. sehingga koi-koi bisa laku semua itu harapan saya...

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Calon peserta boleh mengundurkan diri kalau setelah melihat foto individual ikan - ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg, tetapi tidak boleh mundur dg alasan apapun setelah pemilihan ikan. Jadi tolong dipikirkan juga risiko tidak terpilihnya ikan favorit
> 
> 
> om ajik.. saya coba beri masukan sedikit ya..
> 
> Peserta sudah ada dan koi yang akan di pilih juga sudah ada..
> aturan dibuat sederhana saja om ajik..
> ...


Oom2 semuanya.. lebih baik aturannya dibuat saja dulu, sehingga peserta Koi Keeping Contest bisa membaca dgn jelas aturan mainnya sebelum menentukan sikap mau ikut atau tidak dgn aturan yg telah di tetapkan tsb..
Kalau boleh aturan main juga diberi batas waktu, sehingga peserta dpt mempunyai waktu untuk membaca, sehingga tdk hrs nunggu didepan computer terus..
Misalnya.. 
1. Launching tgl xx s/d tgl xx jam xx (foto sudah harus ditampilkan)
2. Pemilihan ikan tgl xx s/d xx jam xx
3. Penjurian tahap I tgl xx s/d xx  jam xx dst..

Cheers..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, tq om Irsan
Saya menunggu kalau2 ada yang lain yang mau kasih masukan

----------


## TSA

Saya ikut pak .....mohon dicatat ...  ::   ::   ::  


Tsa

----------


## koimania

[quote=William Pantoni]Do...rekap nya ada yg kelewatan.
Yg bener hrs nya ini :



> Saya update ya oom..
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> 8. kodok.ngorek
> ...


[/quote:374ebski]
16. Koimania

saya ikut juga barusan ketik di atas no. 16
Kapan dan jam berapa mulai milih ikannya nih?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Saya update ya oom..
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> 8. kodok.ngorek
> ...

----------


## ronyandry

Hadir...

----------


## E. Nitto

> Hadir...


Hadir itu maksudnya opo oom... ikut daftar...??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Cuma absen aja kali.... :P  :P

----------


## ronyandry

hehehe..
absen pak ...
biar bisa ngambil no urut  ::

----------


## darren febriano

adil, jika kita memilih ikan sesuai pilihan kita, bukan "pelarian" atau terpaksa. 
tidak adil, jika kita sudah memilih ikan lalu dibatalkan.

----------


## torajiro

> hehehe..
> absen pak ...
> biar bisa ngambil no urut


absen nya urut dr no id koi terkecil aja om.wk5x..

----------


## irsan

> Ok, tq om Irsan
> Saya menunggu kalau2 ada yang lain yang mau kasih masukan


masukan om e.nitto udah bgs.. urutan udah bgs...
yang menjadi masalah utama adalah om ajik mengatakan bahwa bagi yang telah memilih ikan dan tidak dapat ikan yang diharapkan tidak boleh mengundurkan diri.. karna alasan itu maka saya beri masukan yang sperti saya utarakan..

Adil sekali.. kalo saya berani memilih koi dan saya tidak mendapatkan koi yang harapkan saya harus bisa terima dengan lapang dada.. 
misal:
ada 29 koi yang di jual..dan ada 29 peserta yang mau ikut
Pada Hari H, pemilihan koi dimulai..
Peserta 1 ingin koi no 1 tp karna sesuatu hal koi no 1 udah di pilih oleh peserta 2.. jika peserta 1 melihat masih ada alternatif koi yang lain peserta 1 milih koi no 3. 
tp karena sesuatu hal peserta 1 tidak melihat ada koi yang menjadi alternatif lagi peserta 1 tidak menggunakan hak pilihnya.. dengan demikian otomatis peserta 1 mengundurkan diri dengan sendirinya..

Tapi misal peserta 1 pada hari H milih koi no.1 dan pada saat yang bersamaan peserta 2 memilih koi no.1 juga dan waktu tercatat di server koi no.1 jatuh ke peserta 2 maka peserta 1 harus memilih koi lain dan tidak boleh membatalkan 

begitu ilustrasinya om ajik. mungkin om ajik lebih pengalaman dalam urusan lelang, jual beli.. makasih om..

----------


## William Pantoni

Ikutan usul donk...
Gimana klu pilih ikan nya diundi aj...system arisan.
Yg berhalangan hadir...boleh diwakili.
Yg dpt urutan no 1...pilih duluan...begitu seterus nya.

----------


## irsan

> Ikutan usul donk...
> Gimana klu pilih ikan nya diundi aj...system arisan.
> Yg berhalangan hadir...boleh diwakili.
> Yg dpt urutan no 1...pilih duluan...begitu seterus nya.


bagi yang diluar jabotabek cara ambil undian gimana om..

----------


## William Pantoni

Yaitu om...boleh diwakilin sama siapa aj.
Do2 yg ambilin jg boleh.... :P  :P

----------


## irsan

> Yaitu om...boleh diwakilin sama siapa aj.
> Do2 yg ambilin jg boleh.... :P  :P


itu yang susah om.. nanti kalo dpt no terakhir....  ::   ::  
Emang lebih adil pilih sendiri di thread kalo sampai melesat, hati tetap bisa terima.. 
saat shiro omosako kemarin malah om do2 kewalahan memenuhi permintaan members..
kenapa di baby sakura ini ada kesan takut tidak laku...???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Ikutan usul donk...
> Gimana klu pilih ikan nya diundi aj...system arisan.
> Yg berhalangan hadir...boleh diwakili.
> Yg dpt urutan no 1...pilih duluan...begitu seterus nya.
> 
> 
> bagi yang diluar jabotabek cara ambil undian gimana om..


Gimana kalau kita minta dibuatkan aja sama om Beryl program kecil untuk bisa mngkocok secara online.. seperti kocokan undian di Televisi itu lho, pakai computer... 
Jadi semua bisa meng-access dari rumah masig2, gak perlu kumpul, kasian kan yg diluar kota kalau hrs ke Jakarta cuma ambil kocokan, mahalan transport dan akomodasinya oom... 
Semua peserta hanya bisa running program kocokan cuma sekali, setelah itu di locked... Jadi bebas urutan no berapa aja boleh ngocok duluan....
Lagipula sekali bikin system bisa kan dipakai untuk Koi Keeping Contes berikutnya.....
Gimana oom Beryl, mau bantu gak...??
Cuma sekedar usul aja lho oom, jangan dimarahin ya.....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

numpang lewat, mo ikut berpendapat...

gimana klo copy paste aturan kohaku hoshikin keeping contes dulu?
seem everybody happy...
pada saat yang ditentukan, milih berdasar first come first served
tentunya jadwal pemilihan diumumkan jauh2 hari sebelumnya...




> itu yang susah om.. nanti kalo dpt no terakhir....   
> Emang lebih adil pilih sendiri di thread kalo sampai melesat, hati tetap bisa terima.. 
> saat shiro omosako kemarin malah om do2 kewalahan memenuhi permintaan members..
> kenapa di baby sakura ini ada kesan takut tidak laku...???


bro klopun ada resiko tidak laku, hehe mintain diskon dari pak kiki lagi dong...

mas dodo & pak ajik
ayo maju terus, kan dari pak kiki cuma mensyaratkan minimal pembelian 10 ekor, 
klo ada opsi pilihan 30 ekor kurasa target terpilih 10 masih sangat realistik lah...

ato klo tidak, saat launching nanti (sebelum pemilihan) bisa diinfokan ke rekan2 Koi'ser, catatan bahwa program tetep jalan jika minimal ada 10 peserta/pembeli...
I think it'll be fair enough for everyone...
Klopun terlanjur milih tapi tidak jadi karena persyaratan minimum tdk tercapai, kan uang belum dibayarkan, mas dodo jg tdk repot, biarkan ikan tetep di Samurai...

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom Ajik, Oom Dodo untuk menjaga kualitas, apa gak sebaiknya sebagian ambil dari Samurai dan sebagian lagi dari dealer yg satunya...toh harganya kan sama...
Sekedar usul aja oom, jangan dimarahin ya...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> hehehe..
> absen pak ...
> biar bisa ngambil no urut 
> 
> 
> absen nya urut dr no id koi terkecil aja om.wk5x..



huahahahaha om torajiro yang kois id nya 0 ada 100 loh huehehehehehehe   ::

----------


## rvidella

> saat shiro omosako kemarin malah om do2 kewalahan memenuhi permintaan members..
> kenapa di baby sakura ini ada kesan takut tidak laku...???



yang bikin kita dag dig dug adalah

1) harganya beda 3 kali lipat Om Irsan ... Omo Shiro di 500rb dan Dainichi Baby Sakura di 1,5jt
2) Showa memiliki pola kohaku yang banyak dari kita jadikan dasar pemilihan showa yang akan kita pelihara

Begitu pola kohakunya kita tidak suka .... kita kemungkinan besar akan mundur dari memilih showa tersebut

Tapi justru karena alasan ini pula kita putuskan untuk mencoba 29 anakan baby sakura ini dengan pertimbangan bahwa, sumi di showa ini yang kita tidak dapat prediksi ... mungkin sanggup membuat cantik showa ini di tengah pola kohaku yng tidak bagus di mata kita

Di meja tempat biasa kita ngobrol di samurai koi ada foto sakura ketika dia menjadi Grand Champion dan ketika berumur 2tahun di ukuran 50cm kalo tidak salah ... pola kohaku antara sirip atas ke sirip ekor telihat kosong dan hanya tertutup dengan bayangan hitam kemungkinan ditutup sumi yang abu-abu ... pola kohaku terlihat kosong, jika kita amati ...

tak dinyana dengan keeping yang bagus, Sakura menjadi GC All JAPAN SHOW 2007

so, it's a showa ... u never know the future

demikian penjelasannya, Om Irsan ....

----------


## rvidella

Om Eddy, tidak dimarahi kok ... hanya sekedar diomeli   ::  

Aku replynya barengan sama punya om kodok yah





> numpang lewat, mo ikut berpendapat...
> 
> bro klopun ada resiko tidak laku, hehe mintain diskon dari pak kiki lagi dong...


Mas Kodok, saya rasa Pak Kiki sudah cukup support dengan releasing 29 ikan ini dengan harga yang menurut saya pribadi sudah special .... tapi ini menurut pendapat saya ... dan tadi siang sudah konfirmasi akan hadiah yang diberikan via Samurai Koi berupa total Rp 3jt Voucher untuk pembelian ikan ataupun perlengkapan pemeliharaan koi anda, dengan perincian 1,5jt untuk pemenang ke 1, dan 1jt bagi pemenang ke 2, dan 500rb bagi pemenang ke 3.

Also, sekedar info ... kita dari majalah sedikit mengalami kesulitan untuk mencari Cover bagi majalah koi-s dan kita ingin koi-koi terbaik yang berkualitas untuk ditampilkan ... Kita sedikit nodong Pak Kiki untuk mengisinya, dan beliau menyanggupinya dengan akan menampilkan ikan yang sangat amat layak untuk dijadikan Cover bagi majalah kita tercinta (petunjuk: ikan ini dijadikan cover page di Koi Carp 200 :: . For everybody's opinion, dana berasal dari Samurai Koi walau ikan tersebut bukan milik Samurai Koi ... dan saya tahu Pak Kiki melakukannya karena support ke KOI-S. Bahkan beliau berkata kepada saya, Shiro yang pernah dibahas di majalah kita juga siap untuk ditampilkan sebagai cover edisi selanjunya jika belum ada ikan yang siap untuk dipajang sebagai cover majalah kita. Saya tahu semua dilakukan karena beliau support akan existing majalah kita tercinta. 

Mengapa perlu diangkat ini? Karena saya yang nawarin nih ke banyak orang, dan banyak dari kita masih malu menampilkan ikan kita dan banyak yang berkata kenapa ikan kita dipajang tapi kok ada dana yang harus dikeluarkan? ... saya akan jawab, semata-mata untuk mendukung eksistensi majalah kita ... dana yang masuk itu dipakai untuk naik cetak produksi kok yang harus dibayarkan di muka sebelum majalah kita naik cetak untuk produksi. 

Tidak mudah untuk mendapatkannya ... sorry yah rada off topic sedikit, tapi semoga penjelasan diatas bermanfaat   ::  




> mas dodo & pak ajik
> ayo maju terus, kan dari pak kiki cuma mensyaratkan minimal pembelian 10 ekor, 
> klo ada opsi pilihan 30 ekor kurasa target terpilih 10 masih sangat realistik lah...


semoga demikian adanya yah mas eko ...  ::  




> ato klo tidak, saat launching nanti (sebelum pemilihan) bisa diinfokan ke rekan2 Koi'ser, catatan bahwa program tetep jalan jika minimal ada 10 peserta/pembeli...


Saya yang akan JAMIN jika ada 10 partisipan, maka kegiatan ini akan tetap berjalan






> Klopun terlanjur milih tapi tidak jadi karena persyaratan minimum tdk tercapai, kan uang belum dibayarkan, mas dodo jg tdk repot, biarkan ikan tetep di Samurai...


Mas Eko, 29 ikan ini akan kita tetap ambil ... dan seperti yang saya tulis diatas ... 99,99% kegiatan ini akan tetap berjalan ...
Ikan nanti akan kita ambil dari Samurai dan akan kita foto individual dan akan kita ukur masing-masingnya.

Menurut pendapat saya, showa-showa unggulan (pola kohaku menarik) hanya ada beberapa (baca: gampang dijual langsung).... ini pendapat pribadi saya sendiri ... yang lain mungkin harus dibesarkan dan ditunggu dulu. Takutnya jika saya yang pilih 10 ekor saja dari 29 ekor ini, nanti mungkin ternyata ada beberapa orang yang suka showa ke 11,12,13, atau ke 20 atau mungkin ternyata yang menurut saya pribadi paling "jelek" ... Nah, karena alasan ini, kita putuskan untuk ambil ke 29 ekor ini ... jadi, kita berikan kepada seluruh rekan-rekan kesempatan untuk melihat dan memilih ikan-ikan ini tanpa ada yang kita tutupi. Ini adalah alasan saya posting ikan-ikan ini semuanya. Apakah ikan ini akan diambil semuanya oleh forum? Saya juga belum tahu jawaban pastinya .... Itu adalah tujuan utama ditampilkannya ke 29 ekor Baby Sakura ini.

Kita juga sempat berpikir panjang sebelum memutuskan untuk mengambil 29 baby sakura ini, sehingga foto (diambil kurang lebih 2 minggu lalu) masih menampilkan 31 ekor Baby Sakura. Update terakhir 2 hari lalu kita ke bandung adalah, 1 sudah diambil hobbyist dan 1 mengalami masalah di perutnya sehingga tidak bisa kita ikutkan ... Karena takut jumlah akan semakin berkurang, dan mungkin Baby Sakura yang terlihat "lebih menarik" diambil hobbyist lain; maka kita "locked" dan kita bawa 29 ekor ini untuk dijadikan Baby Sakura keeping contest.

Tapi ini kan masih di thread obrolan dan ucapan ya? belum di thread kegiatan koi-s kan?   ::  




> Oom Ajik, Oom Dodo untuk menjaga kualitas, apa gak sebaiknya sebagian ambil dari Samurai dan sebagian lagi dari dealer yg satunya...toh harganya kan sama...
> Sekedar usul aja oom, jangan dimarahin ya...


Om Ed, kualitas seperti apa yang perlu dijaga?
Kok Om Ed bisa tahu harganya sama?

Karena Om Ed sudah angkat usulan ini (tidak dimarahi kok om, don't worry). Tapi ini ada penjelasan dari aku yang kemaren melakukan negosiasi. Jujur, saya sedikit risih karena ada kemungkinan kedua pemilik dealer ini akan baca Koi-s Forum dan akan baca thread ini ... Perlu diketahui, saya tidak memihak dealer manapun karena Om Ed menyebutkan Samurai dan Dealer Satunya, tapi kita hanya berusaha untuk mencoba memberikan yang terbaik bagi Forum. Keduanya adalah supplier bagi saya dan saya mencoba mempertahankan hubungan yang baik dengan mereka, karena tanpa mereka saya tidak ada apa-apanya.

Jadi gini Om Ed ceritanya ... Di Dealer Satunya ... Untuk mendapatkan harga X, saya harus berusaha meyakinkan mungkin plus minus 20 orang untuk mengambil 20 ekor Baby Sakura-nya ... demikian pula dari Samurai Koi. Jadi kalo tadi Om Ed suggest untuk dioplos, maka kita harus berusaha mencari rekan-rekan yang mau menampung 40 ekor Baby Sakura ini.

Berdasarkan pertimbangan banyak hal, kita memutuskan untuk go dengan Baby Sakura dari Samurai Koi kali ini ...
Asli nulisnya tidak enak nih ... tapi ini adalah penjelasan yang saya dapat berikan di forum ini ...

Jika masih ada yang penasaran, dapat PM saya langsung yah hehehehe 

Thanks for all the supports ... hope this explains ... buat yang masih ada pertanyaan ataupun usulan, monggo ya ...   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Kalo saya udah stuju ama om ajik dan om irsan pilih cepet cepetan kalo dah milih ga boleh dibatalin tapi waktu pemilihan hrs diumumkan jauh jauh hari sperti kata om eko jadi ga tiap saat standby di depan PC dan milih ikanya boleh diwakilkan kayak shiro kemaren yg penting tgl mulai milih udah diumumkan jauh hari biar kita ga kcolongan tau tau ikan yg kita booking dah ada yg milih

----------


## h3ln1k

Wah jam sgini ternyata om dodo masih online juga tak temenin om hehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Wah jam sgini ternyata om dodo masih online juga tak temenin om hehehe



huehehehe begadang dulu om jadi kalong

----------


## kodok.ngorek

sorry kuedit, dobel posting gak bisa didelete...

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by kodok.ngorek
> 
> mas dodo & pak ajik
> ayo maju terus, kan dari pak kiki cuma mensyaratkan minimal pembelian 10 ekor, 
> klo ada opsi pilihan 30 ekor kurasa target terpilih 10 masih sangat realistik lah...
> 
> 
> semoga demikian adanya yah mas eko ...  
> 
> ...


Mas Eko, 29 ikan ini akan kita tetap ambil ... dan seperti yang saya tulis diatas ... 99,99% kegiatan ini akan tetap berjalan ...
Ikan nanti akan kita ambil dari Samurai dan akan kita foto individual dan akan kita ukur masing-masingnya.

Menurut pendapat saya, showa-showa unggulan (pola kohaku menarik) hanya ada beberapa (baca: gampang dijual langsung).... ini pendapat pribadi saya sendiri ... yang lain mungkin harus dibesarkan dan ditunggu dulu. Takutnya jika saya yang pilih 10 ekor saja dari 29 ekor ini, nanti mungkin ternyata ada beberapa orang yang suka showa ke 11,12,13, atau ke 20 atau mungkin ternyata yang menurut saya pribadi paling "jelek" ... Nah, karena alasan ini, kita putuskan untuk ambil ke 29 ekor ini ... jadi, kita berikan kepada seluruh rekan-rekan kesempatan untuk melihat dan memilih ikan-ikan ini tanpa ada yang kita tutupi. Ini adalah alasan saya posting ikan-ikan ini semuanya. Apakah ikan ini akan diambil semuanya oleh forum? Saya juga belum tahu jawaban pastinya .... Itu adalah tujuan utama ditampilkannya ke 29 ekor Baby Sakura ini.
[/quote:12ay71l5]

tetep optimis bro...
ingat ini bloodline showa Sakura
kalo laku semuanya/29 ekor juga tidak bro, mgkn 1-2 ada yang tdk terpilih
namun klo hanya minimal laku 10, itu aku yakin pasti
bloodline ini menawarkan tantangan yang sangat menarik

ato butuh penjamin emisi kah?   ::   ::   ::  
dengan PER ini, aku nawarin diri dah njamin laku min 10,





> Begitu pola kohakunya kita tidak suka .... kita kemungkinan besar akan mundur dari memilih showa tersebut
> 
> Tapi justru karena alasan ini pula kita putuskan untuk mencoba 29 anakan baby sakura ini dengan pertimbangan bahwa, sumi di showa ini yang kita tidak dapat prediksi ... mungkin sanggup membuat cantik showa ini di tengah pola kohaku yng tidak bagus di mata kita
> 
> Di meja tempat biasa kita ngobrol di samurai koi ada foto sakura ketika dia menjadi Grand Champion dan ketika berumur 2tahun di ukuran 50cm kalo tidak salah ... pola kohaku antara sirip atas ke sirip ekor telihat kosong dan hanya tertutup dengan bayangan hitam kemungkinan ditutup sumi yang abu-abu ... pola kohaku terlihat kosong, jika kita amati ...
> 
> tak dinyana dengan keeping yang bagus, Sakura menjadi GC All JAPAN SHOW 2007
> 
> so, it's a showa ... u never know the future
> ...


hehe ini yang kumaksud 'tantangan' yang sangat menarik
uji kemampuan kita dalam mengapresiasi masa depan ikan
(like i've said, koi to pick)

mas dodo dan rekan2 yang lain
Sakura adalah salah satu fakta 'menyenangkan' bahwa koi2 calon juara tidak harus dibeli dengan mahalnya...
Di saat 50an cm, sakura dijual murah/promo (ada yang bilang malah di sale, buy 1 get 1 free)

saat masih murah


saat mahal minta ampun


(thx buat bro arungtasik untuk link ini, saya copy dari postingan anda, selengkapnya bisa klik ke
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2608&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&h  ilit=sakura+buy+1)

aku yakin, klo semua hobiis koi punya kemampuan apresiasi (dan keberuntungan  :P ) yang sama dgn pembeli Sakura, pasti ikan tersebut jadi rebutan, gak perlu disale, auction aja bisa mpe stgh jam...
tapi itulah seni & tantangan memelihara koi...

nah itu emaknya...
kira2 gimana anak2nya, probabilitas nasibnya kayak ibunya gimana?
get my point now?

coba kapan lagi kita bisa mengasah kemampuan, menantang diri, menguji kesabaran pemeliharaan kita, dengan 1,5 juta memungkinkan kita mendapatkan 'cinderella story' seperti diatas...

----------


## rvidella

Bro Kodok my dear good friend ....

thanks

jadi penjamin emisi acara ini akan berjalan bisa gak dibuat

Dodo Koi JAMIN 10 ekor pertama
KKF (Kodok Koi Farm) JAMIN 10 ekor kedua

huehehehehe sisanya tinggal 9 sih gampang lah Om Eko hehehehehehe

tapi event ini 99,99% akan jalan rasanya ..... tapi sekarang memang masih diletakan di thread ngobrol aja jadi tidak dilarang usulan dan masukannya karena ini akan untuk acara kita bersama


thanks all

dodo

----------


## William Pantoni

Bantuin update ah...

1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
13. Eddy Nitto
14. Cheung
15. Mario85
16. TSA
17. Koimania
18. Ronny Andry

----------


## ronny

> thanks pak ajik
> really appreciated
> harusnya sih gank serpong datang menyerbu huahahahahaa
> kabur ah
> 
> 
> pak ajik ralat dikit yah ... jasa pengiriman akan dipercayakan ke chivas koi hehehe 
> Dodo Koi mau support usaha bro chivas yang baru hehehe jadi pengiriman via herona atau kapal udara akan dipercayakan ke pak Chivas


via udara, laut, darat bahkan magic siap semua   ::

----------


## hadi SE

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> thanks pak ajik
> really appreciated
> harusnya sih gank serpong datang menyerbu huahahahahaa
> kabur ah
> 
> 
> pak ajik ralat dikit yah ... jasa pengiriman akan dipercayakan ke chivas koi hehehe 
> ...



untuk luar kota : saya sich terserahkan ama bro dodo aza memberikan yg terbaik dan untuk jasa pengiriman "BRAVO & SUCCESS, BRO CHIVAS"

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Bro Kodok my dear good friend ....
> 
> thanks
> 
> jadi penjamin emisi acara ini akan berjalan bisa gak dibuat
> 
> Dodo Koi JAMIN 10 ekor pertama
> KKF (Kodok Koi Farm) JAMIN 10 ekor kedua
> 
> ...


hehe ya gak bisa lah bro...
dikau kan yang mo issue, 'IPO'...
penjamin kudune independen...

nah karena dikau sudah menjamin acara akan jalan dengan minimal 10 orang,
then supaya the show must go on, aku yg jd tukang tadah semisal 10 orang itu gak tercapai...
so jika tyt peminat misalnya cuma ada 7, 3 sisanya kubeli deh, go to ponggok mudpond...
gitu bro maksudku....

----------


## William Pantoni

_Numpang lagi yah....._
Sy rasa kekuatiran seperti itu tidak atau mudah2an tidak akan terjadi.
Sy percaya kok anggota2 Kois tidak akan mengundurkan diri dgn alasan yg ga jelas.
Sebelum mrk daftar, foto2 ikan sudah diposting dan harga udah di inform dulu.
Asumsi saya, mreka yg sudah daftar hrsnya sudah tau  / mikirin resiko nya.

Gtu sih pendapat sy... :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

iya lah om dodo tuh dah mau nyampe 20 insyaAllah temen2 yg udah daftar pastilah ambil ga mungkin ga   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Sedikit sharing...
mungkin aturan pemilihan ikannya perlu dijelasin dulu biar lebih clear dan fair.
Sedikit pengalaman waktu GO Ogata
masing2 ngambil nomor undian untuk nomor urut memilih ikan.
Yang dapat no 1 ya milih ikan no 1.
So bila ada yang ikan incarannya telah diambil orang dia boleh melepas kesempatannya untuk memilih ikan.

----------


## h3ln1k

lha kalo misal udah dimulai peserta no 1 udah milih trus lanjutannya no. 2 padahal yang no. 2 ga online2 boleh diwakilkan atau diteruskan ke peserta no. 3?

----------


## chivas

> untuk luar kota : saya sich terserahkan ama bro dodo aza memberikan yg terbaik dan untuk jasa pengiriman "BRAVO & SUCCESS, BRO CHIVAS"


thx om Hadi SE....

----------


## irsan

> Calon peserta boleh mengundurkan diri kalau setelah melihat foto individual ikan - ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg, tetapi tidak boleh mundur dg alasan apapun setelah pemilihan ikan. Jadi tolong dipikirkan juga risiko tidak terpilihnya ikan favorit





> _Numpang lagi yah....._
> Sy rasa kekuatiran seperti itu tidak atau mudah2an tidak akan terjadi.
> Sy percaya kok anggota2 Kois tidak akan mengundurkan diri dgn alasan yg ga jelas.
> Sebelum mrk daftar, foto2 ikan sudah diposting dan harga udah di inform dulu.
> Asumsi saya, mreka yg sudah daftar hrsnya sudah tau  / mikirin resiko nya.
> 
> Gtu sih pendapat sy... :P  :P  :P


Om william.. dari email om ajik di atas, masih diberikan kesempatan kepada siapapun untuk mengundurkan diri kalo ternyata photo individual ikan ini ternyata kurang sreg...?
Jadi segala kemungkian bisa saja terjadi om..
maaf kalo saya salah mengasumsikan Email om Ajik

----------


## William Pantoni

Betul Om...asumsi nya betul 100 utk anda... :P 
Makanya sy bilang mudah2an tidak terjadi....

----------


## rvidella

> nah karena dikau sudah menjamin acara akan jalan dengan minimal 10 orang,
> then supaya the show must go on, aku yg jd tukang tadah semisal 10 orang itu gak tercapai...
> so jika tyt peminat misalnya cuma ada 7, 3 sisanya kubeli deh, go to ponggok mudpond...
> gitu bro maksudku....


thanks bro ... i was just kidding kok

show must go on ... seperti sesepuh KOi-s ada yang berkata "majalah KOI-s harus tetap exist walau apapun konswekensinya"

apa hubungannya? huehehehe gak ada sih

----------


## rvidella

ada gosip baru
setiap peserta akan mendapatkan voucher belanja dari Samurai Koi sebesar Rp 250,000 ...

diulangi .... baca: *setiap peserta*

----------


## darren febriano

kok yg daftar ga nambah2 ya?  ::

----------


## ronny

> ada gosip baru
> setiap peserta akan mendapatkan voucher belanja dari Samurai Koi sebesar Rp 250,000 ...
> 
> diulangi .... baca: *setiap peserta*



gosip....sip....sip...
ikut..nggak...ikut...nggak....ikut...nggak
tokek...tokek...tokek...
bingung   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ikut lah om ronny masak ga ikut  :P  :P

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

wah dodo yang gini2 nda ditawari   ::  
ikut an bro dodo nambah pengalaman, temen dan yang pasti ikan   ::  
19. Fran Handoko

----------


## h3ln1k

ane rekap om dodo ...

1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
13. Eddy Nitto
14. Cheung
15. Mario85
16. TSA
17. Koimania
18. Ronny Andry
19. Fran Handoko (cupcupmuahmuah)

----------


## rvidella

> ane rekap om dodo ...
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Budi-pb.....
> 3. Darren Febriano
> 4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 5. Kete
> 6. odil kokoy
> 7. hadi SE
> ...


thanks .... koi388 jadi ikut gak?

----------


## koh4ku76

Gua ikut do......!!!

----------


## rvidella

> kok yg daftar ga nambah2 ya?


nambah om ..... 


> Gua ikut do......!!!



1.. Irsan...
2. Budi-pb.....
3. Darren Febriano
4. Helmy (h3ln1k)
5. Kete
6. odil kokoy
7. hadi SE
8. kodok.ngorek
9. Bony
10. ftupamahu
11. Karom
12. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
13. Eddy Nitto
14. Cheung
15. Mario85
16. TSA
17. Koimania
18. Ronny Andry
19. Fran Handoko (cupcupmuahmuah)
20. koh4ku76

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah,rame sekali disini. Keasyikan di forum lain jd lupa mampir

Selain voucher ada gosip juga KOI's bakal kasih souvenir buat seluruh calon peserta. jatah 10% dr samurai akan dikembalikan sebagian dalam bentuk souvenir

Sy dah baca usulan soal tata cara pemilihan. Kemungkinan saya akan usulkan untuk pakai cara waktu pilih ikan Oomo showa GO. Tapi blm final, masih perlu dikaji lagi

----------


## rvidella

> Wah,rame sekali disini. Keasyikan di forum lain jd lupa mampir
> 
> Selain voucher ada gosip juga KOI's bakal kasih souvenir buat seluruh calon peserta. jatah 10% dr samurai akan dikembalikan sebagian dalam bentuk souvenir
> 
> Sy dah baca usulan soal tata cara pemilihan. Kemungkinan saya akan usulkan untuk pakai cara waktu pilih ikan Oomo showa GO. Tapi blm final, masih perlu dikaji lagi



hahahaha banyak yang sudah menunggu om ajik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Nunggu postingan fotonya dulu, om Do

----------


## h3ln1k

yang posting poto om dodo yah?

----------


## TSA

Kalau dibuat seperti arisan call bisa nggak ya ......... jadi yg mau no urut kecil bayar lebih tinggi (ditentukan or lelang) demikian seterusnya ...... siapa tahu yg no urut besar (sisanya) harganya tinggal 500 rb perak atau gratissss   ::   ::   ::  ........ sekedar usul lho pak .......

Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kalau dibuat seperti arisan call bisa nggak ya ......... jadi yg mau no urut kecil bayar lebih tinggi (ditentukan or lelang) demikian seterusnya ...... siapa tahu yg no urut besar (sisanya) harganya tinggal 500 rb perak atau gratissss     ........ sekedar usul lho pak .......
> 
> Tsa


Bagus juga. Dibikin per grup ya, grup I 5 org di hrg 1,8 jt pilih duluan. Group II 5 org di hrg 1,6 jt pilih rombongan kedua setelah group I. Group III 5 org di hrg 1,4 jt. Group Iv 5 org di hrg 1,2 jt. Group V 5 org di hrg 1jt. Group VI 4 org di hrg 800 ribu

Tapi koq Kayak antrian dokter ya. Hahahaha

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> yang posting poto om dodo yah?


Om dodo kebagian jadi tukang nagih foto ke samurai. Semakin deket dia dengan dealer, semakin baguslah buat kita. Hehehe

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Kalau dibuat seperti arisan call bisa nggak ya ......... jadi yg mau no urut kecil bayar lebih tinggi (ditentukan or lelang) demikian seterusnya ...... siapa tahu yg no urut besar (sisanya) harganya tinggal 500 rb perak atau gratissss     ........ sekedar usul lho pak .......
> 
> Tsa
> 
> 
> Bagus juga. Dibikin per grup ya, grup I 5 org di hrg 1,8 jt pilih duluan. Group II 5 org di hrg 1,6 jt pilih rombongan kedua setelah group I. Group III 5 org di hrg 1,4 jt. Group Iv 5 org di hrg 1,2 jt. Group V 5 org di hrg 1jt. Group VI 4 org di hrg 800 ribu
> 
> Tapi koq Kayak antrian dokter ya. Hahahaha


good idea tuh apk.....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Kalau dibuat seperti arisan call bisa nggak ya ......... jadi yg mau no urut kecil bayar lebih tinggi (ditentukan or lelang) demikian seterusnya ...... siapa tahu yg no urut besar (sisanya) harganya tinggal 500 rb perak atau gratissss     ........ sekedar usul lho pak .......
> 
> Tsa
> 
> 
> Bagus juga. Dibikin per grup ya, grup I 5 org di hrg 1,8 jt pilih duluan. Group II 5 org di hrg 1,6 jt pilih rombongan kedua setelah group I. Group III 5 org di hrg 1,4 jt. Group Iv 5 org di hrg 1,2 jt. Group V 5 org di hrg 1jt. Group VI 4 org di hrg 800 ribu
> 
> Tapi koq Kayak antrian dokter ya. Hahahaha


actually good idea juga loh ... yuk rembukan bareng ....

----------


## rvidella

siap utk foto
mungkin minggu depan yah

thanks

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> ...


sekedar masukan lagi nih om..caranya begini

misal total koi 29 ekor, 29x1,5jt =43,5jt
Photo individual koi di posting.. sistem lelang.. koi paling di incer sama member tentu harganya pasti di atas 1,5jt..
hasil lelang di rekap dan dihitung dptnya berapa,, seandainya uang hasil lelang 50jt.. berarti ada kelebihan uang 6,5jt.. uang 6,5jt ini disubsidikan pada koi yang terakhir di pilih ato di lelang..berarti koi ke 29 di nilain 500rb yang 1 jt diambil dr kelebihan 6,5jt sisa uang tinggal 5,5jt,, koi ke 28 di nilai 750 kekurangn di ambil dari 5,5jt sisa uang tinggal 4,75jt.. dan seterusnya...

rumit ya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## budi-pb

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> kok yg daftar ga nambah2 ya? 
> 
> 
> nambah om ..... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## rvidella

[quote=budi-pb]


> Originally Posted by "darren febriano":162x528i
> 
> kok yg daftar ga nambah2 ya? 
> 
> 
> nambah om ..... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:162x528i]


1.. Irsan...
2. Darren Febriano
3. Helmy (h3ln1k)
4. Kete
5. odil kokoy
6. hadi SE
7. kodok.ngorek
8. Bony
9. ftupamahu
10. Karom
11. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
12. Eddy Nitto
13. Cheung
14. Mario85
15. TSA
16. Koimania
17. Ronny Andry
18. Fran Handoko (cupcupmuahmuah)
19. koh4ku76

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> actually good idea juga loh ... yuk rembukan bareng ....
> 
> 
> sekedar masukan lagi nih om..caranya begini
> 
> misal total koi 29 ekor, 29x1,5jt =43,5jt
> ...


mumet om   ::   ::   ::   ::   but nice idea tuh   ::  
om dodo aturannya gimana dulu neh? sama kayak omosako shiro atau yg laen neh? baru dah potonya diposting   ::

----------


## rvidella

foto dulu apa aturan dulu yah?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

foto dulu om

----------


## rvidella

> foto dulu om



zoalnya u belum daftar karena mau liat dulu kan hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo pengen cepet ya kayak keeping shiro kemaren om begitu aturan kluar poto kluarr langsung pada milih cuman ya itu : 
1. peserta yg lagi sibuk ga sempet online ikan yang diincer udah diambil peserta lain   ::  
2. opsi dari temen2 seh bagus seperti sesuai nomer urut undian yang daftar pertama (om irsan) dapet milih pertama kali dst nah kalo gini yg kasihan yg dapet nomer terakhir mau ga mau dapet ikan itu  ::  
3. trus opsi yg laen kayak yg dikemukakan om irsan bagus juga ikan yg paling banyak diincer harga > 1,5 jt dst cuman apa ga waktu kontes habis buat polling ikan ikan terbanyak dipilih sampai dg yg tdk terpilih? cuman meski lama opsi terakhir itu yang paling adil om jadi bagi peserta yang ga sempet online ibaratnya dapet hadiah ikan termurah   ::  

nah silahkan rekan2 smuwa kira2 mau yg mana neh   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Irsan.

Waktu pelajaran matematika dulu sy bolos pas bab bagi2an seperti ini, tapi klo urusan nambah2 atau ngurang2in saya rajin, makanya lumayan jago

Klo om Irsan mau koord kita manggut2 aja deh apalagi klo yang lain pada setuju

Pikir2 pantesan dealer2 pd males ya hub ama ritel2 macam kita, bawaannya ribet tapi blm tentu ngambil.

----------


## irsan

> Om Irsan.
> 
> Waktu pelajaran matematika dulu sy bolos pas bab bagi2an seperti ini, tapi klo urusan nambah2 atau ngurang2in saya rajin, makanya lumayan jago
> 
> Klo om Irsan mau koord kita manggut2 aja deh apalagi klo yang lain pada setuju
> 
> Pikir2 pantesan dealer2 pd males ya hub ama ritel2 macam kita, bawaannya ribet tapi blm tentu ngambil.


Jujur saja ya om.. kalo baby sakura ini, kita rame2 beli.. berarti kita butuh uang 29x1,5jt

kita semua juga tahu baby sakura ini ada yg bagus ada yg tidak bagus.. 
Kalo semua baby sakura rata-rata bagus, kendala ini tidak muncul.

Dan saya juga yakin, kalo dijual sendiri-sendiri oleh dealer juga bakal ada yang pulang kandang..(alias orak laku)
Berangkat dari situ bukan berarti kita itu ribet,,. namun karena kondisi baby sakura ini juga..

Kalo misalnya voucher dan macem itu diganti dengan uang tunai tentu baby sakura ini juga jadi lebih murah.. ato hadiah 1 sampai 3 dikurangi lalu disubsidi lagi ke harga koi ini..

Masalah koordinar hitungan mungkin saya tidak bisa, tapi karna ini forum kita bersama, maka saya hanya mengeluarkan ide yang dilontarkan temen lain yg berupa arisan itu..

Yang paling tidak kita sukai adalah: ada suara sumbang dibelakang yang mengatakan bahwa tuku ikan kok kayak ngono. padahal orang tersebut belum tahu tata cara kenapa saya bisa mendapatkan ikan kayak ngono,.

Semua ini hanya masukan om ajik, bukan pinalti. kalo menggunakan cara pendaftar pertama mendapat pilihan pertama saya secara pribadi tidak setuju, karena otomatis yang daftar terakhir merasa tidak adil..
sebenarnya yang paling adil bagi saya adalah dilelang,.. itu menurut saya lho..

dan saya rasa lebih baik aturan aja dulu di posting, baru photo ikan secara individual..

Kalo menggunakan sistem group I 5 orang harga 1,8 kalo lebih dari 10 orang yang berminat gimana?
Makasih om Ajik..

----------


## h3ln1k

setujuh om irsan   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Jujur saja ya om.. kalo baby sakura ini, kita rame2 beli.. berarti kita butuh uang 29x1,5jt
> 
> kita semua juga tahu baby sakura ini ada yg bagus ada yg tidak bagus.. 
> Kalo semua baby sakura rata-rata bagus, kendala ini tidak muncul.


Itu dia..

----------


## rvidella

> setujuh om irsan



setuju juga   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Diriku ikutttt


1.. Irsan...
2. Darren Febriano
3. Helmy (h3ln1k)
4. Kete
5. odil kokoy
6. hadi SE
7. kodok.ngorek
8. Bony
9. ftupamahu
10. Karom
11. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
12. Eddy Nitto
13. Cheung
14. Mario85
15. TSA
16. Koimania
17. Ronny Andry
18. Fran Handoko (cupcupmuahmuah)
19. koh4ku76
20. Ronny (Koi Lovers)

----------


## rvidella

> Diriku ikutttt
> 
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Darren Febriano
> 3. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 4. Kete
> 5. odil kokoy
> 6. hadi SE
> ...



Thanks Pak Ron

mantap ... calon peserta dari Samarinda, Kaltim

----------


## h3ln1k

banyak yah yang namanya ronny   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

rudi apalagi  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> rudi apalagi  :P


rudi sapa yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> rudi apalagi  :P
> 
> 
> rudi sapa yah



datta hanya satu

emang ada yang namanya rudy? apa rudi?
rudilliam, rudiandry huehehehehe  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> ...


datta banyak.. datta kamu simpan dimana. di flash ato di cd..
semua punya namanya datta maaf salah data..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

dodo? burung dodo... hahahahahahahaha  :P   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> dodo? burung dodo... hahahahahahahaha  :P


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

pak pesen nasi soto satu ayam e pake *DODO* menthok dan *DODO* (kuah) yang buanyak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

itu mah dada   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> 



hehehe ono om troy

----------


## rvidella

> dodo? burung dodo... hahahahahahahaha  :P



gitu aja ngambek

ambekan sih

gak asyik

----------


## Koi Lovers

banyak yah yang namanya ronny

Yang namanya Ronny pasti lahirnya pas masa tenar2nya Ponny pattinasarani
eh...ponny apa ponny yach wakakakakakak    ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Diriku ikutttt
> 
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Darren Febriano
> 3. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 4. Kete
> 5. odil kokoy
> 6. hadi SE
> ...


bagaimana kalo kita kasih previllage kepada 20 peserta ini
aturan pemilihan ikan seperti apa?

so far sudah ada 3 metode yah

a) dibuka waktunya ... dan cepet-cepetan milih
b) diundi dari 20 peserta ini akan no urut pilih mereka
c) pemberian range pada harga ikan. Ikan 1-10 diberi harga high, 11-20 harga medium, 21-29 harga low

ada lagi mungkin ....

----------


## E. Nitto

> a) dibuka waktunya ... dan cepet-cepetan milih
> b) diundi dari 20 peserta ini akan no urut pilih mereka
> c) pemberian range pada harga ikan. Ikan 1-10 diberi harga high, 11-20 harga medium, 21-29 harga low
> ada lagi mungkin ....


Ada satu opsi lagi oom, mungkin yg paling menarik.. 
d) Ikan koi dibagikan gratis, tiap bulan kumpul2 di resto dalam rangka sharing (bawa foto ikan terakhir) dan biaya makan2 dibayarin sponsor utama (Dodo Koi).

----------


## h3ln1k

cocok om opsi terakhir   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> Bro Kodok my dear good friend ....
> 
> thanks
> 
> jadi penjamin emisi acara ini akan berjalan bisa gak dibuat
> 
> Dodo Koi JAMIN 10 ekor pertama
> ...


ayoo kapan mulainya kan udah ada garansinya neh lagian peserta juga udah lebih dari 10   ::   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by Koi Lovers
> 
> Diriku ikutttt
> 
> 
> 1.. Irsan...
> 2. Darren Febriano(*Sorry, Saya mengundurkan diri*)
> 3. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 4. Kete
> ...


Sorry ya all participant..

----------


## h3ln1k

lah kok pada mengundurkan diri? om dodo dan om ajik kayaknya kalo ga segera di mulai bisa2 pada mengundurkan diri semua neh   ::   :: 
klasemen sementara :

1.. Irsan...
2. Helmy (h3ln1k)
3. Kete
4. odil kokoy
5. hadi SE
6. kodok.ngorek
7. Bony
8. ftupamahu
9. Karom
10. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
11. Eddy Nitto
12. Cheung
13. Mario85
14. TSA
15. Koimania
16. Ronny Andry
17. Fran Handoko (cupcupmuahmuah)
18. koh4ku76
19. Ronny (Koi Lovers)

----------


## irsan

> lah kok pada mengundurkan diri? om dodo dan om ajik kayaknya kalo ga segera di mulai bisa2 pada mengundurkan diri semua neh   
> klasemen sementara :
> 
> 1.. Irsan...*(sorry, saya juga mundur)*
> 2. Helmy (h3ln1k)
> 3. Kete
> 4. odil kokoy
> 5. hadi SE
> 6. kodok.ngorek
> ...

----------


## rvidella

tidak apa-apa
mungkin ada keperluan lain atau alasan lain kan ...

dalam waktu dekat ini saya akan ke bandung untuk ambil individual foto dan mengukurnya

thanks ya buat supportnya

dodo

----------


## hadi SE

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> a) dibuka waktunya ... dan cepet-cepetan milih
> b) diundi dari 20 peserta ini akan no urut pilih mereka
> c) pemberian range pada harga ikan. Ikan 1-10 diberi harga high, 11-20 harga medium, 21-29 harga low
> ada lagi mungkin ....
> 
> 
> Ada satu opsi lagi oom, mungkin yg paling menarik.. 
> d) Ikan koi dibagikan gratis, tiap bulan kumpul2 di resto dalam rangka sharing (bawa foto ikan terakhir) dan biaya makan2 dibayarin sponsor utama (Dodo Koi).




kalo opsi terakhir itulah pilihanku.......hehehhehehhehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

tak recap in wes 

1. Helmy (h3ln1k)
2. Kete
3. odil kokoy
4. hadi SE
5. kodok.ngorek
6. Bony
7. ftupamahu
8. Karom
9. Alvin (Sugureta Koi)
10. Eddy Nitto
11. Cheung
12. Mario85
13. TSA
14. Koimania
15. Ronny Andry
16. Fran Handoko (cupcupmuahmuah)
17. koh4ku76
18. Ronny (Koi Lovers)

dapet undian no. 1 dah neh   ::   pertama milih yah om dodo   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

dah om dodo paling cepet opsinya om dodo :

a) dibuka waktunya ... dan cepet-cepetan milih

tentuin waktunya kapan? dengan syarat yang udah milih ikan ga boleh dibatalin kalo pilihan ikan sama yang lebih duluan (pake WIK Waktu Indonesia bagian KOI's) yang dipilih kayak shiro kemaren cuman pengumuman pembukaan waktu dengan mulai milih ikannya jarak waktu 1 atau 2 hari trus pendaftar boleh nitip milih ikan   :: 

ndang diposting potone   ::

----------


## rvidella

mentang mentang jadi no 1 yah

aturan dan skema pemilihan akan di release hari ini 

mungkin bisa juga nih om ajik mengenai aturan penilaian dari keeping contest sakura

aku usul ... meniadakan bobot "pattern" dari contest ini
kasian ikan terakhir yang notebene ... patternnya tidak disukai hehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

> mentang mentang jadi no 1 yah
> 
> aturan dan skema pemilihan akan di release hari ini 
> 
> mungkin bisa juga nih om ajik mengenai aturan penilaian dari keeping contest sakura
> 
> aku usul ... meniadakan bobot "pattern" dari contest ini
> kasian ikan terakhir yang notebene ... patternnya tidak disukai hehehehehe


price ikut turun dunk  om   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Calon Partisipan,

Team Negosiasi Dainichi Baby Sakura Showa melakukan negosiasi ulang dengan membawa masukan dari para calon partisipan. Pokok  pokok yang dinegosiasikan adalah mengembalikan voucher Rp 250 ribu dalam bentuk diskon tambahan untuk paling tidak 20 ekor Baby Sakura. Setelah bernegosiasi dengan alot, Tim Negosiasi akhirnya harus puas dengan kondisi sebagai berikut:

1. Jumlah minimum pengambilan bisa diturunkan menjadi 15 ekor
2. Harga beli 15 ekor ini tetap Rp 1.500.000 per ekor
3. Pembelian koi ke 16 sampai ke 29 mendapatkan diskon menjadi Rp 1.000.000 per ekor.
4. Voucher ditarik, tetapi untuk pembeli ke 16  29 akan mendapatkan diskon Rp 500.000 atau 2x nilai voucher   
5. Fee 10% untuk KOIs tetap berlaku

Dainichi Baby Sakura Showa ini tetap akan diadakan, meski jumlah peserta tidak sampai 15 orang karena ada yang menjamin akan mengambil sisa 15 ekor yang tidak terpilih.

Dasar negosiasi ini adalah perbedaan kualitas antara ke 29 ekor Dainichi Baby Sakura tersebut sehingga hasil negosiasi ini paling tidak sudah bisa meminimalkan risiko ketidakadilan buat yang tidak mendapatkan koi favorit

Tetapi sesungguhnya masih ada potensi ketidakadilan diantara 15 ekor pilhan pertama tersebut, sehingga Tim Negosiasi menetapkan ketentuan tata cara pemilihan ikan sebagai berikut:

1. Sebelum memilih ikan, peserta wajib mendaftarkan terlebih dahulu

2. Pendaftaran baru dibuka 1 hari setelah foto ikan individual diposting (paling lambat 12 Januari 2009)

3. Pendaftaran akan ditutup 5 hari setelah dibuka atau lebih cepat bila telah ada 15 ikan yang dibooked

4. Peminat ikan sisanya (14 ekor) tetap diperbolehkan ikut serta sepanjang kegiatan keeping contest ini belum dimulai  

5. Pemilihan ikan akan dibagi dalam bentuk group sebagai berikut:
a. Grup I, berjumlah 3 orang mendapatkan kesempatan memilih 3 ikan pertama.
b. Grup II, berjumlah 3 orang mendapatkan kesempatan memilih 3 ikan setelah 3 ekor ikan pertama terpilih
c. Grup III, berjumlah 3 orang mendapatkan kesempatan memilih 3 ikan setelah 6 ekor ikan sebelumnya terpilih
d. Group IV, berjumlah 3 orang mendapatkan kesempatan memilih 3 ikan setelah 9 ekor ikan sebelumnya terpilih
e. Group V, berjumlah 3 orang mendapatkan kesempatan memilih 3 ikan setelah 12 ekor ikan sebelumnya terpilih
f. Group VI, berjumlah 14 orang mendapatkan kesempatan memilih 14 ekor ikan setelah 15 ekor ikan sebelumnya terpilih

6. Anggota dalam setiap group boleh memilih beradasarkan sistem First Come First Serve

7. Harga Jual/Beli ikan ditetapkan sebagai berikut:
a. Grup I, Rp 1.800.000
b. Grup II, Rp 1.600.000
c. Grup III, Rp 1.500.000
d. Group IV, Rp 1.400.000
e. Group V, Rp 1. 200.000
f. Group VI, Rp 1.000.000

8. Harga Jual/ Beli tidak termasuk ongkos kirim 

9. Handling akan dilakukan oleh Dodo Koi dan pengiriman dilakukan oleh Chivas Expedition dengan biaya yang bisa ditanyakan langsung ke bung Danu

10. Setiap Partisipan boleh memilih lebih dari satu ikan

11. Peserta boleh memilih no urut secara acak, meskipun no urut di atasnya masih kosong

12. Apabila sampai batas akhir pendaftaran, terdapat nomor kosong diantara no urut 1  15, maka itu adalah jatah Tim Negosiasi yang akan diberikan kepada penjamin kegiatan ini yang akan membeli sisa dari 15 ekor yang tidak terambil

13. Ikan yang sudah dipilih tidak boleh dibatalkan tetapi boleh ditukar apabila masih ada ikan tersisa yang tidak terpilih setelah peserta terakhir  

14. Tata cara pengambilan ikan, penilaian, juri, hadiah, dan lain sebagainya akan diumumkan kemudian

15. Perubahan tata cara pemilihan ikan ini dimungkinkan dengan catatan untuk penyempurnaan dan dilakukan sebelum pemilihan ikan dilakukan

16. KOIs akan memberikan souvenir kepada setiap peserta sesuai dengan jumlah ikan yang dipilih dalam bentuk T-shirt satu buah untuk satu ekor ikan  

Demikian & Have Fun....

----------


## torpey

Seru nih kayaknya   ::  , ikutan nonton ah, soale gak bisa ikutan   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom Ajik, Oom Dodo dan oom2 semuanya.. saya mohon ijin untuk mundur dari Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest ini.. Alasan utama krn masalah size... Sebagai contoh ikan yg untuk Baby Shiro Omosako Keeping Contest bolak balik hilang, ternyata kesedot bottom drain dan ketemu2nya selalu di chamber pertama (Vortex)... pasti dia pusing keputer2 kena pusaran vortex, untungnya gak mati ya oom...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Oleh karena rasa peri-kekoian (kalau mamusia kan peri-kemanusiaan) saya tdk ingin menyiksa baby sakura yg cuantik2, makanya saya mengundurkan diri dari contest ini...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Cheers,

----------


## TSA

> Oom Ajik, Oom Dodo dan oom2 semuanya.. saya mohon ijin untuk mundur dari Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest ini.. Alasan utama krn masalah size... Sebagai contoh ikan yg untuk Baby Shiro Omosako Keeping Contest bolak balik hilang, ternyata kesedot bottom drain dan ketemu2nya selalu di chamber pertama (Vortex)... pasti dia pusing keputer2 kena pusaran vortex, untungnya gak mati ya oom...      
> Oleh karena rasa peri-kekoian (kalau mamusia kan peri-kemanusiaan) saya tdk ingin menyiksa baby sakura yg cuantik2, makanya saya mengundurkan diri dari contest ini...      
> 
> Cheers,


Keputusan yg tepat om ...... kita ngga tahu juga kan apakah baby sakura ini daya tahannya sehebat baby shiro omosako ... dlm menghadapi pusaran vortex .....  ::   ::   ::  ...... yg jelas kasihan tuh ikan ......  ::   ::   ::  

regards
Tsa

----------


## E. Nitto

> Keputusan yg tepat om ...... kita ngga tahu juga kan apakah baby sakura ini daya tahannya sehebat baby shiro omosako ... dlm menghadapi pusaran vortex .....    ...... yg jelas kasihan tuh ikan ......    
> regards
> Tsa


Iya oom.. saya hanya mencoba untuk memberikan kesempatan Si baby Sakura ketempat yg lebih layak...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Keputusan yg tepat om ...... kita ngga tahu juga kan apakah baby sakura ini daya tahannya sehebat baby shiro omosako ... dlm menghadapi pusaran vortex .....    ...... yg jelas kasihan tuh ikan ......    
> regards
> Tsa
> 
> 
> Iya oom.. saya hanya mencoba untuk memberikan kesempatan Si baby Sakura ketempat yg lebih layak...


  ::   ::   ya om lha kolamnya om blu blu grin gede banged gitu om   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Tetapi sesungguhnya masih ada potensi ketidakadilan diantara 15 ekor pilhan pertama tersebut, sehingga Tim Negosiasi menetapkan ketentuan tata cara pemilihan ikan sebagai berikut:
> 
> 1. Sebelum memilih ikan, peserta wajib mendaftarkan terlebih dahulu
> 
> 2. Pendaftaran baru dibuka 1 hari setelah foto ikan individual diposting (paling lambat 12 Januari 2009)
> 
> 3. Pendaftaran akan ditutup 5 hari setelah dibuka atau lebih cepat bila telah ada 15 ikan yang dibooked
> 
> 4. Peminat ikan sisanya (14 ekor) tetap diperbolehkan ikut serta sepanjang kegiatan keeping contest ini belum dimulai  
> ...


om anggota Grup I dst itu berdasarkan no urut pendaftar atau gimana?
misal yang daftar :
1. A
2. B
3. C
4. D
5. E
6. F
apakah langsung no. 1,2,3 adalah group I ?
atau:
Group I :
1. 
2. 
3.
Group II :
1. 
2.
3.
trus saya boleh masuk daftar group mana?

yang mana om ajik?

----------


## mario85

he'e trus gimana nih cara groupingnya...kalo pada mau grup pertama or kedua dengan harga lebih mahal  gimana donk maksudnya ada 5 org yg mau di grup pertama....n 5 orang lagi di grup 2...

nih grouping stlh ada foto ikan individual ato sblm?

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pertanyaan selanjutnya,

berarti semua peserta yang telah mendaftar sebelumnya(kecuali yang mengundurkan diri) harus mendaftar ulang?

Ronny

----------


## rvidella

thanks a lot om ajik
he is the right person to administer this event

thanks again om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om anggota Grup I dst itu berdasarkan no urut pendaftar atau gimana?
> misal yang daftar :
> 1. A
> 2. B
> 3. C
> 4. D
> 5. E
> 6. F
> apakah langsung no. 1,2,3 adalah group I ?
> ...





> he'e trus gimana nih cara groupingnya...kalo pada mau grup pertama or kedua dengan harga lebih mahal  gimana donk maksudnya ada 5 org yg mau di grup pertama....n 5 orang lagi di grup 2...
> 
> nih grouping stlh ada foto ikan individual ato sblm?


Kira - kira skemanya:

Group I (1,8 jt)
1.
2.
3.
Group II (1,6 jt)
4.
5.
6.
Group III (1,5 jt)
7.
8.
9.
.
.
.
dst

Calon partisipan bisa masuk group mana aja yang sesuai dengan budget mereka, selama grup tersebut masih available atau belum diisi penuh oleh partisipan lain
Contoh:

Group I
1. h3ln1k
2. B
3. ......
Group II
4. C
5. mario85
6. .......
Group III
6. D
7. E
8. F
.
.
.
dst

No urut 3 & 6 apabila hingga batas waktu pendaftaran ditutup tidak ada peminatnya, maka manjadi jatah Team Negosiator...

Pada pemilihan putaran I (Grup I), h3ln1k, A, dan Team Negosiator akan memilih ikan dengan cara first come first serve. Setelah ketiganya memilih, baru giliran putaran kedua (grup II) yang pilih, dimana C, Mario85 dan Tim Negosiasi akan memilih dengan cara first come first serve. Setelah itu lanjut ke putaran - putaran berikutnya




> Pertanyaan selanjutnya,
> 
> berarti semua peserta yang telah mendaftar sebelumnya(kecuali yang mengundurkan diri) harus mendaftar ulang?
> 
> Ronny


Pendaftaran kemarin hanya untuk mengukur animo peserta, jadi peserta yang akan ikut bisa mendaftar ulang setelah foto ikan individual diposting

Demikian semoga menjadi jelas, atau malah tambah bingung?  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

saya jelas om ajik  :P

----------


## Kete

Mohon tanya om Ajik : Apakah daftar masuk groupnya, dengan cara First come first serve ? Thx  ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Saya jelas dengan pak tentang tata cara pendaftarannya.

Hanya sekarang muncul pertanyaan lain pak.
1.kenapa tidak daftar sekarang aja,toh apapun hasil fotonya akan tetap mendapat kesempatan pertama untuk memilih
  (kecuali moderator yang memilihkan mana ikan yang pantes untuk menjadi pilihan ke satu,ke dua,ke tiga dst)
  sehingga peserta tinggal milih kira-kira mau daftar dikelompok mana (sesuai selera dan kantong,hehehe...)
2.seandainya pemilih pertama belum memilih ikan dalam rentang waktu yang ditentukan gmn pak?
  ex :: eserta 1 s/d 3 blom milih jg,padahal peserta 4 s/d 6 udah punya pilihan.apakah mereka harus menunggu?

Saran saya:
1.pihak panitia atau pihak penjamin memilih ikan untuk tiap posisi
  (mulai 1 s/d 15 atau lebih sesuai dengan jumblah peserta)
  hal ini dimaksudkan supaya memudahkan para peserta untuk memilih sesuai selera dan anggaran,
  juga supaya lebih adil untuk peserta yang membayar lebih mahal (1 s/d 6)
2.supaya diadakan batas waktu untuk pemilihan ikan
  (jalan ini akan dipakai apabila saran pertama kita abaikan)
  hal ini dimaksudkan supaya peserta lain mendapat 'kesempatan' lebih baik
  {tapi juga tidak adil bagi peserta yang membayar mahal :P  :P }

demikian pertanyaan dan saran saya, lebih kurangnya saya minta maaf.

Ronny

----------


## h3ln1k

jelas om ajik   ::   kalo misal udah daftar belon milih ikan trus mengundurkan diri boleh ga? kalo dah daftar dah milih ikan kan ga boleh mengundurkan diri   ::

----------


## mario85

> Saya jelas dengan pak tentang tata cara pendaftarannya.
> 
> Hanya sekarang muncul pertanyaan lain pak.
> 1.kenapa tidak daftar sekarang aja,toh apapun hasil fotonya akan tetap mendapat kesempatan pertama untuk memilih
>   (kecuali moderator yang memilihkan mana ikan yang pantes untuk menjadi pilihan ke satu,ke dua,ke tiga dst)
>   sehingga peserta tinggal milih kira-kira mau daftar dikelompok mana (sesuai selera dan kantong,hehehe...)
> 2.seandainya pemilih pertama belum memilih ikan dalam rentang waktu yang ditentukan gmn pak?
>   exeserta 1 s/d 3 blom milih jg,padahal peserta 4 s/d 6 udah punya pilihan.apakah mereka harus menunggu?
> 
> ...


ini boleh juga idenya jadi ikannya udah dimasukkan ke dalam golongan kelas yg berbeda tapi masalhnya siapa yg mau nentukin ikan mana di kelas mana itu yg susah 

tapi ini mungkin lebih mudah bagi para peserta untuk mask di group dgn pilihan ikan yg mereka suka...

----------


## TSA

Saya jelas om ........ jelas bingung ......  ::   ::   ::   ..... canda dikit om ........

Saya salut sama team perumus yg dengan sungguh2 berusaha mengakomodir seluruh masukan, usulan & keinginan calon peserta ........memang gak gampang ya om ......... dan juga gak mungkin kali ..... oleh karena itu suka or tidak suka team perumus (setelah memperhatikan seluruh masukan, usulan & keinginan calon peserta) tentu hrs mengambil suatu keputusan ....... saya tunggu keputusan finalnya ya om .........semoga diterima dengan ikhlas oleh seluruh calon peserta ... dan sukses kegiatannya...... amin


Regards
Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mohon tanya om Ajik : Apakah daftar masuk groupnya, dengan cara First come first serve ? Thx


Betul, om




> Saya jelas dengan pak tentang tata cara pendaftarannya.
> 
> Hanya sekarang muncul pertanyaan lain pak.
> 1.kenapa tidak daftar sekarang aja,toh apapun hasil fotonya akan tetap mendapat kesempatan pertama untuk memilih
>   (kecuali moderator yang memilihkan mana ikan yang pantes untuk menjadi pilihan ke satu,ke dua,ke tiga dst)
>   sehingga peserta tinggal milih kira-kira mau daftar dikelompok mana (sesuai selera dan kantong,hehehe...)


Hanya untuk fairnessnya aja, om. Selain itu selalu ada 1 - 2 orang yang akan mundur dan meninggalkan list kosong padahal mungkin ada peserta lain yang berminat di group tersebut yang pada kesempatan setelah dia mundur belum sempat masuk ke forum




> Saran saya:
> 1.pihak panitia atau pihak penjamin memilih ikan untuk tiap posisi
>   (mulai 1 s/d 15 atau lebih sesuai dengan jumblah peserta)
>   hal ini dimaksudkan supaya memudahkan para peserta untuk memilih sesuai selera dan anggaran,
>   juga supaya lebih adil untuk peserta yang membayar lebih mahal (1 s/d 6)


Wah, pilih ikan itu banyak unsur seni dan seleranya, mas. Gak enak kalau kita maksain selera kita kepada calon partisipan yang sudah makin pintar dalam apresiasi  




> 2.supaya diadakan batas waktu untuk pemilihan ikan
>   (jalan ini akan dipakai apabila saran pertama kita abaikan)
>   hal ini dimaksudkan supaya peserta lain mendapat 'kesempatan' lebih baik
>   {tapi juga tidak adil bagi peserta yang membayar mahal :P  :P }
> 
> demikian pertanyaan dan saran saya, lebih kurangnya saya minta maaf.
> 
> Ronny


Ini akan diakomodasi, akan dipikirkan way outnya dan diposting sebelum pemilihan ikan




> jelas om ajik    kalo misal udah daftar belon milih ikan trus mengundurkan diri boleh ga? kalo dah daftar dah milih ikan kan ga boleh mengundurkan diri


Tidak ada yang bisa memaksa, om. Tapi sebaiknya jangan begitulah, pikir - pikir dulu sebelum daftar. Khawatirnya bikin repot yang lain




> Saya jelas om ........ jelas bingung ......     ..... canda dikit om ........
> 
> Saya salut sama team perumus yg dengan sungguh2 berusaha mengakomodir seluruh masukan, usulan & keinginan calon peserta ........memang gak gampang ya om ......... dan juga gak mungkin kali ..... oleh karena itu suka or tidak suka team perumus (setelah memperhatikan seluruh masukan, usulan & keinginan calon peserta) tentu hrs mengambil suatu keputusan ....... saya tunggu keputusan finalnya ya om .........semoga diterima dengan ikhlas oleh seluruh calon peserta ... dan sukses kegiatannya...... amin
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tsa


Terimakasih, om, tapi sebetulnya saya juga bingung koq  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

saya setuju dengan om TSA aja deh...

nunggu keputusan finalnya dewan perumus.

Ronny

----------


## rvidella

> Hanya sekarang muncul pertanyaan lain pak.
> 1.kenapa tidak daftar sekarang aja,toh apapun hasil fotonya akan tetap mendapat kesempatan pertama untuk memilih
>   (kecuali moderator yang memilihkan mana ikan yang pantes untuk menjadi pilihan ke satu,ke dua,ke tiga dst)
>   sehingga peserta tinggal milih kira-kira mau daftar dikelompok mana (sesuai selera dan kantong,hehehe...)



iya juga yah hmmmm make sense

----------


## indon3sia

nongkrongin terus.. bingung.... kayak mo adain arisan... boleh ikut nongkrong gak... nech... kalau gak boleh ... bo diajak ikutan atugh.... hehehhehe (kesiangan gak yah,,,,)

----------


## rvidella

> nongkrongin terus.. bingung.... kayak mo adain arisan... boleh ikut nongkrong gak... nech... kalau gak boleh ... bo diajak ikutan atugh.... hehehhehe (kesiangan gak yah,,,,)



sok atuh .... aa ikutan

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> nongkrongin terus.. bingung.... kayak mo adain arisan... boleh ikut nongkrong gak... nech... kalau gak boleh ... bo diajak ikutan atugh.... hehehhehe (kesiangan gak yah,,,,)
> 
> 
> 
> sok atuh .... aa ikutan



sok lah... ikud tan... kalau di izineen magh... 

[email protected] di bawaan kalau cuman jadi benalu org laenn yah... soalnya aslee... aturan maen dll nya kagak ngartee...
inimah modal nekad doang....

hehehhehe

----------


## rvidella

sok atuh ikutannnnnnnnnnn hehehehehe ikutan arek suroboya aja
boneX
 hehehehhe

----------


## indon3sia

ok d... aq ikud tan... 
hiii.. 

boleh tanya gak...?... (kalo gak boleh yah sudah gppp....)..., ya sudahlah gak tanya-tanya lagi ikud tan aja...
pak dodo saya kan mau tanya, kok gak boleh....   ::   ::   ::  
ke yang laen aja lah saya tanyanya... (bingung.. khan...)
masa yang laen juga larang aq tanya-tanya....
ya udah kalo getho.. ikud tan aja..... hehheheheheheh...

Sebenarnya saya pengen tanya.....? duh.... kesapa yah....?
ada yang... rela gak saya tanya-tanya.....   ::   ::   ::  

tolonnggg ... helep... helep.....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

bingung juga .... PM aja kali pak
biar yang lain gak ikutan bingung

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

saya mau tanya ... saya urutan ke berapa... ?... dari yang ikud tan...

----------


## hadi SE

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

hihihi.. biar agak rame aja dan gak pada streess atur peraturan... maaf kalau musingin.... hehehhe

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak indo ... jadi rame deh karena anda

menjawab pertanyaan banyak pihak
mungkin sudah bisa di list down dulu kali pak ajik

karena ini menentukan pilihan based on willingness to pay

jadi mungkin sudah bisa dibuatkan kerangkanya sehingga calon partisipan bisa langsung masukan usernamenya

contoh

batch 2jt
1.
2.
3.
batch 1jt
4.
5.
6.
batch 100rb
7.
8.
9.

kurang lebihnya ....

----------


## arungtasik

om dodo, sy daftar yg batch 100 rb aja....   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> om dodo, sy daftar yg batch 100 rb aja....


idem....  ::

----------


## indon3sia

daftar yang mana yah... kapan ini akan segera di mulai pak dodo...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> om dodo, sy daftar yg batch 100 rb aja....  
> 
> 
> idem....


hah? yang bener para boss kita nih?
yang bilang cuman ada 2 yang disukain? yah bid yang no pilih awal donk, para boss   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koibito

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> ...


Sedikit koreksi om dodo..
pak awal ngga ikut-ikutan katanya...   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> om anggota Grup I dst itu berdasarkan no urut pendaftar atau gimana?
> misal yang daftar :
> 1. A
> 2. B
> 3. C
> 4. D
> 5. E
> 6. F
> apakah langsung no. 1,2,3 adalah group I ?
> ...





> he'e trus gimana nih cara groupingnya...kalo pada mau grup pertama or kedua dengan harga lebih mahal  gimana donk maksudnya ada 5 org yg mau di grup pertama....n 5 orang lagi di grup 2...
> 
> nih grouping stlh ada foto ikan individual ato sblm?


Kira - kira skemanya:

Group I (1,8 jt)
1.
2.
3.
Group II (1,6 jt)
4.
5.
6.
Group III (1,5 jt)
7.
8.
9.
.
.
.
dst

Calon partisipan bisa masuk group mana aja yang sesuai dengan budget mereka, selama grup tersebut masih available atau belum diisi penuh oleh partisipan lain
Contoh:

Group I
1. h3ln1k
2. B
3. ......
Group II
4. C
5. mario85
6. .......
Group III
6. D
7. E
8. F
.
.
.
dst

No urut 3 & 6 apabila hingga batas waktu pendaftaran ditutup tidak ada peminatnya, maka manjadi jatah Team Negosiator...

Pada pemilihan putaran I (Grup I), h3ln1k, A, dan Team Negosiator akan memilih ikan dengan cara first come first serve. Setelah ketiganya memilih, baru giliran putaran kedua (grup II) yang pilih, dimana C, Mario85 dan Tim Negosiasi akan memilih dengan cara first come first serve. Setelah itu lanjut ke putaran - putaran berikutnya




> Pertanyaan selanjutnya,
> 
> berarti semua peserta yang telah mendaftar sebelumnya(kecuali yang mengundurkan diri) harus mendaftar ulang?
> 
> Ronny


Pendaftaran kemarin hanya untuk mengukur animo peserta, jadi peserta yang akan ikut bisa mendaftar ulang setelah foto ikan individual diposting

Demikian semoga menjadi jelas, atau malah tambah bingung?  ::   :: [/quote:2bt3xj2o]

teng ikut duluan

lucky number 18 hundred

Group I
1. kodok.ngorek

(dgn asumsi pilihan dari 1 grup kan berdasar first come first serve tho pak ajik & mas dodo?)

----------


## hadi SE

grup 1
hadi

----------


## Kete

Kalo seumpama sdh boleh daftar, sy daftar di grup 2 deh, tapi kayanya sesuai petunjuk moderator, 
acaranya blm mulai tuh........

----------


## rvidella

Masing-masing dari baby sakura ini memiliki certificate of identity dari Dainichi Koi Farm

isinya:

Variety: SHOWA
Female Parent: SAKURA
Date of birth: 05/Jun/2008

signed by: President of Dainichi Koi Farm -> Futoshi Mano

----------


## indon3sia

kapan kira-kira ini akan di mulai pak dodo...

----------


## koimania

supaya enggak bikin bingung karena postingan sdh terlalu banyak, kalau sdh ada aturan finalnya harap diposting lagi, lalu diumumkan kapan bisa mulai mendaftar dan apakah pendaftaran awal yg dulu dianggap tdk berlaku dan harus daftar ulang?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

setuju dg om koi mania...
diharapkan dilakukan pendaftaran ulang dengan terlebih dahulu melakukan pengumuman tanggal pendaftaran
(supaya para peserta bisa siap-siap)

tapi just in case nama-nama pendaftar disini tetap diperhitungkan
saya daftar deh di grup satu. 
sehingga jadinya:
Grup satu:
1. om kodok
2. om hadi
3. Koi Lovers (Ronny)

Grup dua:
1. .....
2. .....
dstnya................

Ronny

----------


## Kete

Berarti belum dimulai yah om Dodo :P 
Buruan tuh peserta nya dah pada ngga tahan bro...........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dalam waktu tidak terlalu lama lagi, foto - foto individual akan diposting. Oleh karena itu untuk menjamin tertib peserta berikut diumumkan tata cara pendaftaran peserta. Tata cara pemilihan, pembayaran, pengambilan/pengiriman ikan dan keeping contest akan dimumkan bertahap, segera sebelum masing - masing tahapan dimulai

*TATA CARA PENDAFTARAN PESERTA 
DAINICHI BABY SAKURA SHOWA KEEPING CONTEST*

1. Pendaftaran mulai dibuka Senin, 12 Januari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server, baik setelah atau sebelum (karena sesuatu hal postingan foto out of schedule) foto individual diposting. Pendaftaran sebelum waktu yang ditentukan dianggap prematur
2. Tidak ada aba  aba yang akan diberikan, Tim Negosiator hanya akan melihat validitas peserta berdasarkan tata cara pendaftaran yang telah diumumkan
3. Pendaftaran ditutup Kamis, 15 Januari 2009, jam 20.00 waktu server, atau lebih cepat apabila calon peserta dalam Grup I  V sudah terisi semua
4. Calon peserta yang sudah mendaftarkan diri tidak diperbolehkan mengundurkan diri dengan alasan apapun. 
5. Perpindahan Grup dimungkinkan apabila grup yang dituju masih kosong dan masa pendaftaran belum ditutup
6. Calon Peserta yang mendaftarkan diri setelah jangka waktu pendaftaran ini masih dimungkinkan dengan catatan seluruh peserta tahap awal sudah memilih ikan dan kegiatan keeping contest belum dimulai 
7. Pendaftaran dilakukan dengan memposting nama dan grup yang dituju. Contoh: rvidella, grup I   
8. Calon peserta dalam setiap grup ditentukan berdasarkan sistem first come first serve
9. Peserta diperkenankan ikut lebih dari satu ikan, tetapi tidak diperbolehkan mendaftarkan peserta lain dengan alasan apapun
10. Tim Negosiator akan mengumumkan secara periodik  up date daftar peserta
11. Tata Cara Pemilihan Ikan, Pembayaran, Pengambilan/Pengiriman dan Keeping Contest akan diumumkan segera sebelum tahapan masing  masing kegiatan tersebut dimulai


*Up Date Peserta, sebelum Senin, 12 Januari 2007, jam 12.00 WIB*

*Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):*
1.	........................
2.	........................
3.	........................

*Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):*
4.	........................
5.	........................
6.	........................

*Grup III (Rp 1.500.000):*
7.	........................
8.	........................
9.	........................

*Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000):*
10.	........................
11.	........................
12.	........................

*Grup V (Rp 1.200.000):*
13.	......................
14.	......................
15.	......................

*Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000)*
16.	.....................
17.	.....................
18.	.....................
19.	.....................
20.	.....................
21.	.....................
22.	.....................
23.	.....................
24.	.....................
25.	.....................
26.	.....................
27.	.....................
28.	.....................
29.	.....................

----------


## mario85

4. Calon peserta yang sudah mendaftarkan diri tidak diperbolehkan mengundurkan diri dengan alasan apapun. 

permisi nih mau tanya maksudnya setelah medaftarkan diri di group atau setelah milih ikan...bagamiana denga kondisi sekarang?....bukan maksud saya mau mengundurkan diri hanya memperjelas mengingat telah banyak para peserta yg mengundurkan diri sebelumnya...yg kemungkina besar kita belum benar2 melihat ikan secara individu jadi tidak begitu tertarik

----------


## koimania

gambar ikan yg ada pada page 1 masih valid semua atau ada perubahan?   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

untuk waktu pemilihan dimulai kapan om ajik, berapa hari setelah foto diposting?
ada deadline/jangka waktu milihnya tidak?
klo krn sesuatu hal tdk bisa milih sesuai urutan pendaftaran, apa membayarnya juga harus sesuai urutan/grup pendaftaran?

maksud saya gini...
misal 
Day 1 - besok senin jam 12 mulai daftar
D 3 - postingan foto2 koi pilihan diupload
D x - mulai milih
nah bisa tidak pengumuman kapan day x itu paling gak 2-3 hari sebelumnya...
takutku dah mahal2 ambil group satu misalnya, pas diumumin klo bsk mulai lelang kebetulan lagi sibuk, tidak online...
klo jangka waktu pilih cuma sebentar trus dilewatin urutan 2,3 dst...
bru sempat milih saat sudah ada 6 orang yg mengambil pilihannya, berarti dapet urutan pilihan ke 7
apa harus membayar 1.8jt (sesuai urutan pendaftaran) ato 1.5jt (sesuai urutan saat memilih)?

takutku seperti pengumuman pendaftaran diatas
diumumin minggu siang, dimulai senin siang, kurang dari 24 jam
klo ada koisers yang (misal) berminat masuk Grup satu namun krn baru tahu/online senin sore, tyt grup 1 sudah penuh...
mgkn bisa dipertimbangkan bahwa tdk semua koisers online tiap hari...

----------


## rvidella

> gambar ikan yg ada pada page 1 masih valid semua atau ada perubahan?


hanya ilang 1 ... ikannya diambil oleh pak Dedi (juga ada di forum kita) tapi buat pastinya yang mana aku juga gak tahu
soon .... akan diposting masing2 foto dari individual

ukuran 13cm - 20cm

beda hanya 7 cm ... not bad hehehehe

ngantukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## koimania

koimania, grup I

----------


## koimania

koq tdk ada yg daftar selain saya? apa saya yg salah waktu? bagaimana moderator apa ini jadi?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Odil kokoy group 1 daftar

----------


## koimania

wah ada juga, ok deh .....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

coming soon
the beautiful babies of sakura dainichi

sabar yah

o yah ....

masing-masing memiliki sertifikat dari dainichi
tapi fotonya mesti melototin dulu hehehe masih kueeecil bener

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Ikutan ah, Koi Lovers (ronny) grup 1

----------


## rvidella

Here they are:













enjoy ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Cuantikknyaaaa   ::   ::   ::  

nyesel kalo ngga ikut

Ronny

----------


## rvidella

Ukuran: 13 - 20cm

Recap Hadiah:

KOI-S T-Shirt untuk setiap peserta

Juara 1: Cash 500rb; Voucher Belanja IKAN-KOI di Samurai KOI: Rp 1,500,000; Trophy
Juara 2: Cash 300rb; Voucher Belanja IKAN-KOI di Samurai KOI: Rp 1,000,000; Trophy
Juara 3: Cash 200rb; Voucher Belanja IKAN-KOI di Samurai KOI: Rp 500,000; Trophy

"sore ini sy akan umumkan tata cara dan jadwal pemilihan ikan..." dari YM Pak Ajik huehehehehe

----------


## koimania

kapan yah boleh mulai milih?

----------


## Kete

do Aku daftar group 1 yah   ::   ( Kalo ini dianggap sdh daftar lho.... )

----------


## cheung

pak... daftar grup II deh.. kyknya grup I uda penuh..

----------


## Koi Lovers

Asyik ada hadiahnya pula...

tapi kriteria penilainya gmn ya?
apa berdasarkan ukuran saja atau secara overall (tubuh,pola dan warna)

kalo boleh saran,penilaiannya sistem vooting aja(tentu saja melalui bimbingan dan saran para suhu dan dewan juri)
dan yang boleh memberi suara hanya para member forum(diharapkan obyektifitasnya)
maksudnya sih seperti acara idol2an di teve    ::   ::   ::  
uniknya tiap peserta diberi 2 suara penilaian(boleh digunakan untuk ikan sendiri ataupun tidak)
hal ini dimaksudkan agar  teman-teman bisa belajar menilai ikan baik kepunyaan sendiri maupun ikan rekan2 peserta lainnya
tentu saja disini sangat dipengaruhi oleh faktor kejujuran dan obyektifitas(yang mana menurut saya kita semua di forum ini sudah sangat bagus).

tapi sekali saya katakan ini hanya saran
pasti masih banyak kekurangannya...
mohon disempurnakan
kalo tidak berkenan harap dimaafkan

Monggo dilanjut acaranya hehehehe   ::  

Ronny

----------


## Kete

> pak... daftar grup II deh.. kyknya grup I uda penuh..


Oh iya dah ada koimania, odil kokoy, koi lovers
iya sdh kalo emang dianggap dah mulai daftar iya aku ikut grup 2,
hayo ibu lgs saja kalo sy sih dah ada 3 ikan yg dipilih mudah2an ngga diambil sm group 1  ::   ::   ::  
Thx atas koreksinya bu cheung

----------


## asfenv

Om Dodo,.. sya pilih ikan yg no.30 ......

----------


## rvidella

> Asyik ada hadiahnya pula...
> 
> tapi kriteria penilainya gmn ya?
> apa berdasarkan ukuran saja atau secara overall (tubuh,pola dan warna)
> 
> kalo boleh saran,penilaiannya sistem vooting aja(tentu saja melalui bimbingan dan saran para suhu dan dewan juri)
> dan yang boleh memberi suara hanya para member forum(diharapkan obyektifitasnya)
> maksudnya sih seperti acara idol2an di teve      
> uniknya tiap peserta diberi 2 suara penilaian(boleh digunakan untuk ikan sendiri ataupun tidak)
> ...



aku saran malah pattern dan pola .... dihilangkan bobotnya bisa gak yah huahahahaha
showa favorit ... milih dari foto pasti pattern dan pola yang jadi dasar kenapa kita menyukai showa ini

kasih ke pak ajik aja ....

o yah soal usulan mengenai tata cara penilaian ... masih di dapurnya om ajik huehehehe

thanks yah pak ajik ....

tugasku sudah selesai, jadi aku ngupi dulu yah huehehehehe

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> pak... daftar grup II deh.. kyknya grup I uda penuh..
> 
> 
> Oh iya dah ada koimania, odil kokoy, koi lovers
> iya sdh kalo emang dianggap dah mulai daftar iya aku ikut grup 2,
> hayo ibu lgs saja kalo sy sih dah ada 3 ikan yg dipilih mudah2an ngga diambil sm group 1    
> Thx atas koreksinya bu cheung


wuih.. sampe ada 3 incarannya... ks bocoran atu pak... (hehe.. kyk yg lg ujian aja ..
)

----------


## Kete

> wuih.. sampe ada 3 incarannya... ks bocoran atu pak... (hehe.. kyk yg lg ujian aja)


Om Dodo bersabda kalo 3 diantara 29 msh ok koq bu, jadi kalo salah tanggung sendiri namanya belajar, iya ngga om Dodo :P
Kalo bocoran mah nanti malu maluin pilihannya bu, minta dodo deh, pasti dijawab....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> wuih.. sampe ada 3 incarannya... ks bocoran atu pak... (hehe.. kyk yg lg ujian aja)
> 
> 
> Om Dodo bersabda kalo 3 diantara 29 msh ok koq bu, jadi kalo salah tanggung sendiri namanya belajar, iya ngga om Dodo :P
> Kalo bocoran mah nanti malu maluin pilihannya bu, minta dodo deh, pasti dijawab....



hah? kapan ngomongnya?

ok aku bersabda yah

pilih 29 dari 29 ... aman pak kete   ::

----------


## Kete

Halo om ajik daftarnya harus ditempat baru yah om, kan dipindah ke " Kegiatan Kois " atau tetap disini ?

----------


## Kete

> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> ...


Yak....setuju itu.....hahhahahaha  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

tak bantu ngrekapin om dodo   ::  
1. Pendaftaran mulai dibuka Senin, 12 Januari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server, baik setelah atau sebelum (karena sesuatu hal postingan foto out of schedule) foto individual diposting. Pendaftaran sebelum waktu yang ditentukan dianggap prematur
Up Date Peserta, sebelum Senin, 12 Januari 2007, jam 12.00 WIB

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):
4.  cheung
5.  Kete
6. ........................

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000):
7. ........................
8. ........................
9. ........................

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000):
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000):
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000)
16. .....................
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## indon3sia

saya boleh daftar di group 3 tidak?

----------


## Kete

Informasi saja nih ( ngebantuin moderator ) bahwa pendaftaran sdh dimulai. 
jadi untuk peserta silahkan sudah mulai mendaftar, bisa juga di copy paste rekapnya om H3ln1k. 
juga unt om indon3sia silahkan ditulis namanya di group 3

----------


## h3ln1k

boleh om bud   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> boleh om bud


jadi boleh saya update begini pak;

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. ........................

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000):
7. Indon3sia
8. ........................
9. ........................

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000):
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000):
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000)
16. .....................
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## asfenv

Om  Ajik,..saya ikut Group.III , ,..saya pilih no.30

Thanks ya Om,...

----------


## asfenv

Maaf.... Om Ajik,  maksud saya Group VI, no.ikan .30

maaf....

----------


## h3ln1k

6. Calon Peserta yang mendaftarkan diri setelah jangka waktu pendaftaran ini masih dimungkinkan dengan catatan seluruh peserta tahap awal sudah memilih ikan dan kegiatan keeping contest belum dimulai
Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. ........................

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000):
7. Indon3sia
8. ........................
9. ........................

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000):
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000):
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000)
16.  asfenv
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................
om asfens blon boleh milih ikan ya kan blon dimulai pemilihannya   ::

----------


## irsan

> Maaf.... Om Ajik,  maksud saya Group VI, no.ikan .30
> 
> maaf....


Milih ikane di mulai dari group I dulu om.. Antrian  ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> Maaf.... Om Ajik,  maksud saya Group VI, no.ikan .30
> 
> maaf....
> 
> 
> Milih ikane di mulai dari group I dulu om.. Antrian


iya.. makanya harganya beda om  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, dah meriah ya...  ::  
Terimakasih buat yang sudah bantu masukan maupun rekap...
Good News, kita dapat hadiah voucher dari sponsor...
Kita masih coba untuk dapatkan sponsor lain...
Lagi negosiasi dengan salah satu merek pakan...
Cuma masih bingung soal kontraprestasinya...

Berikut saya sampaikan tata cara pemilihan ikan,
Tata cara pembayaran, pengambilan/pengiriman, dan keeping contest akan siumumkan kemudian. Bila ada yang ingin memberikan masukan silakan posting disini

Thread ini akan saya pindahkan ke Kegiatan KOI'S tapi setelah fase pendaftaran dan pemilihan selesai, takut ada yang nyasar...

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN IKAN*

1. Pemilihan ikan akan dimulai pada hari Kamis, jam 12.00 waktu server dengan jadwal sebagai berikut:
a. *Grup I*, Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
b. *Grup II*, Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
c. *Grup III*, Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
d. *Grup IV*, Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
e. *Grup V*, Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
f. *Grup VI*, Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server

2. Setiap partisipan dalam satu grup memilih ikan berdasarkan first come first serve

3. Tim Negosiator akan mengingatkan partisipan bila gilirannya tiba melalui PM atau SMS. Oleh karena itu penting bagi partisipan untuk memberi nomor telepon yang bisa dihubungi kepada Tim Negosiator (Dodo) melalui SMS atau PM

4. Apabila hingga batas waktunya, partisipan dalam grup tersebut belum juga mengambil pilihannya maka haknya akan diambil alih oleh Tim Negosiator. Dalam hal ini, waktu pemilihan grup selanjutnya mundur 30 menit

5. Pemilihan ikan dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode ikan. Misal: Showa - 1

6. Kegiatan keeping contest ini akan dimulai per tanggal 1 Februari 2009 dengan ketentuan yang akan diumumkan kemudian

7. Sangat dimungkinkan dilakukan Pemilihan Tahap II dengan catatan seluruh partisipan dalam Tahap I sudah selesai melakukan pilihan dan kegiatan belum dimulai

8. Tata Cara Pemilihan Tahap II akan diumumkan kemudian dengan mempertimbangkan kepentingan dan keadilan peserta Tahap I

9. Tata Cara Pembayaran, Pengiriman/Pengambilan Ikan, dan Ketentuan mengenai Keeping Contest akan diumumkan kemudian

10. Setiap saran ataupun masukan untuk penyusunan tata cara dalam butir 8 diharapkan dan silakan diposting melalui forum ini. Tim Negosiator akan mempertimbangkan setiap saran bagi penyempurnaan kegiatan ini.

----------


## TSA

loh ini sudah dimulai ya ......

wah wah .... ok saya pilih no *8*


Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> loh ini sudah dimulai ya ......
> 
> wah wah .... ok saya pilih no *8*
> 
> 
> Tsa


Belum milih ikan om Triyuga...
Baru daftar kelompoknya dulu...

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> loh ini sudah dimulai ya ......
> 
> wah wah .... ok saya pilih no *8*
> 
> 
> Tsa
> 
> ...


ok Group III no *8* ....... 

Tsa

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. ........................

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000):
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ........................

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000):
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000):
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000)
16. asfenv
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## Kete

> 6. Calon Peserta yang mendaftarkan diri setelah jangka waktu pendaftaran ini masih dimungkinkan dengan catatan seluruh peserta tahap awal sudah memilih ikan dan kegiatan keeping contest belum dimulai
> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):
> 1. koimania
> 2. odil kokoy
> 3. Koi Lovers
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):
> 4. cheung
> 5. Kete
> ...


Om TSA daftar dulu, milih ikannya nanti jumat 16 Jan'09 jam 12.00 waktu server
Maaf kalo salah sy cuma bantu om moderator

----------


## TSA

tengkiyu om kete .... maksud saya no *8* itu .... karena di group III di no *7* sudah ada om Indonesia ....  ::   ::   bukan no ikannya .....  ::   ::   ::   sorry membingungkan yah .... 
ok ... saya Group III ....  ::  
Tsa

----------


## Bony

grup II deh biar lengkap

----------


## ftupamahu

> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000):
> 1. koimania
> 2. odil kokoy
> 3. Koi Lovers
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000):
> 4. cheung
> 5. Kete
> 6. ftupamahu (ferry)
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ferry...
Kyknya grup 2 udah penh deh...yg terakhir sama Om Boni.

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. ........................
9. ........................

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

om ferry grup II udah penuh udah keduluan om bony mau grup III atau mana om?

----------


## ftupamahu

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. ftupamahu (ferry).......................
9. ........................

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

om ferry grup II udah penuh udah keduluan om bony mau grup III atau mana om?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya ralat dikit ya...

Grup III:
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

----------


## ftupamahu

> Saya ralat dikit ya...
> 
> Grup III:
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)


ok trima kasih pa'Ajik

ferry

----------


## hadi SE

lho saya dan bro kodok sebelumnya sudah mendaftarkan di Grup I ...............kok gak masuk kesana bro..............
thanks  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. ........................
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. .....................
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

om Hadi sesuai petunjuk bapak moderator mulai pendaftaran jam 12.00 waktu server tadi om   ::

----------


## Begichu

uih cakep2 ikannya. semangat miara ikan pasti bertambah besar dg adanya ajang kontes ini..
mantap om dodo,nice work!

----------


## ronyandry

> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 1. koimania
> 2. odil kokoy
> 3. Koi Lovers
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 4. cheung
> 5. Kete
> 6. Bony
> ...

----------


## indon3sia

duh... boleh saran gak...  gmana kalau waktu pemilihannya di tambahin 1 hari lagi jadi jatahnya 2 hari... biar kalau ikan yang sebelumnya di incar kesamber org... qta ada waktu lagi untuk menentukan ikan pilihan kita...

----------


## Kete

> *TATA CARA PENDAFTARAN PESERTA 
> DAINICHI BABY SAKURA SHOWA KEEPING CONTEST*
> 
> 1. Pendaftaran mulai dibuka Senin, 12 Januari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server, baik setelah atau sebelum (karena sesuatu hal postingan foto out of schedule) foto individual diposting. Pendaftaran sebelum waktu yang ditentukan dianggap prematur


Buat om Hadi SE dan Mas Eko mungkin ada yg kelewat tdk terbaca tentang jadwal pendaftaran.
Saya saja hampir kelewat pak, tapi tenang saja pak ikan nya cantik2 koq  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Setuju dengan pak indonesia...

tapi saya dapat masukan dari temen begini,
untuk menyiasati singkatnya waktu pemilihan ikan, ada bagusnya kalo kita bikin list ikan yang kita mau
jadi begitu ikan yang kita mau diambil orang, kita udah ada gantinya.
kalo toh ikan gantinya diambil orang, tetap ada gantinya. begitu seterusnya...
entah apa ini berguna apa tidak buat rekan2 sekalian

Ronny

----------


## ari-radja

Ikut ah, mudah2an gak salah cara saya mendaftar. Gak sempat baca persyaratannya. Saya ikut grup VI: ari radja.

Salam,
Ari Radja

----------


## rvidella

> Setuju dengan pak indonesia...
> 
> tapi saya dapat masukan dari temen begini,
> untuk menyiasati singkatnya waktu pemilihan ikan, ada bagusnya kalo kita bikin list ikan yang kita mau
> jadi begitu ikan yang kita mau diambil orang, kita udah ada gantinya.
> kalo toh ikan gantinya diambil orang, tetap ada gantinya. begitu seterusnya...
> entah apa ini berguna apa tidak buat rekan2 sekalian
> 
> Ronny



setuju juga

and rasanya bisa mempercepat pengiriman ikan juga ke tempat masing masing huehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. ........................
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## rvidella

THANKS buat semua dukungannya

group serpong mana lagi nih huehehehehehe

bro kodok, bro arungtasik, bro hadi, bro koi388, bro chivas hmmmmm capekkkkkk nyebutinnya ...

 ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Setuju dengan pak indonesia...
> 
> tapi saya dapat masukan dari temen begini,
> untuk menyiasati singkatnya waktu pemilihan ikan, ada bagusnya kalo kita bikin list ikan yang kita mau
> jadi begitu ikan yang kita mau diambil orang, kita udah ada gantinya.
> kalo toh ikan gantinya diambil orang, tetap ada gantinya. begitu seterusnya...
> entah apa ini berguna apa tidak buat rekan2 sekalian
> 
> Ronny


saya sudah buat list.. pak ... ada 29 list berurutan.... ke semuanya mau...mau...mau...

----------


## kodok.ngorek

hiks kejadian deh   ::   ::   ::  
kmaren dah ngsih msukan mlh kualat kena diaku...
tadi jam stgh 12an dah login siap2 nunggu tikungan, eh ada tamu dtg kudu keluar ninggalin komp online...

hmm all my fave number udah sold out...
dari grup 1 ada yang mau mundur gak?
 dengan senang hati kugantiin deh...

----------


## Kete

> THANKS buat semua dukungannya
> 
> group serpong mana lagi nih huehehehehehe
> 
> bro kodok, bro arungtasik, bro hadi, bro koi388, bro chivas hmmmmm capekkkkkk nyebutinnya ...


Do group Serpong jgn suka dipanggilin, ntar turun semua repot lho....... Takuttttt  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

pak moderator... ini ikan di kirimnya dari mana pak startnya... kalau dari cibabat enak deket ... bisa diambil...

----------


## rvidella

> pak moderator... ini ikan di kirimnya dari mana pak startnya... kalau dari cibabat enak deket ... bisa diambil...



bisa diambil disana pak   ::

----------


## indon3sia

seep lah.... kalau getho...

----------


## hadi SE

okelah daftar di grup IV. thanks

----------


## spirulina

Pengen ikutan udah telat belum ya,... om Dodo jangan lupakan saya ya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ini showa, bung. Seperti halnya shiro, showa bakal banyak bikin kejutan. Tidak ada yang menjamin ikan - ikan pilihan terakhir bakal kasih check kosong buat pemilih pertama. Apalagi di ukuran 15 - 20 cm seperti ini.

Saya punya pengalaman ikut GO Showa. Dainichi juga, cuma bloodline gak jelas seperti yang sekarang ini. Ikan yang saya ambil adalah pilihan terakhir. Waktu malah panitianya berkomentar tentang prospek ikan ini "Cross ur finger". Nyatanya setelah 6 bulan GO ikan ini termasuk yang akan di buy back mereka. Memang tidak menang, tapi tumbuh lebih bagus dibandingkan pilihan pertama (favorit). Sekarang ikan itu berenang nyaman di kolam dan ditaksir ama arungtasik  ::  

Saya juga besarin 8 ekor showa dainichi dari ukuran 24 - 28 cm. Lima bulan kemudian (sekarang) yang tumbuh bagus, mencapai 42 cm adalah ikan yang bukan favorit di awal. Body dan skin quality jadi bagus. Kalau ukurannya pas, kontes februari ini akan coba saya turunkan. Arungtasik juga ikut ngiler liat ikan ini   ::  

Saya pikir hal yang sama juga akan berlaku dalam keeping contest kali ini. Apalagi disini ada ketrampilan pilih ikan lewat foto, siapa yang menjamin tidak akan terjadi misleading? Ikan yang katakanlah "bagus" tapi tidak fotogenik bisa jadi tidak terpilih di awal. Kondisi ini tentunya akan menguntungkan pemilih belakangan.

Lainnya adalah bahwa kegiatan keeping contest ini lebih mengutamakan keeping skill. Jadi pertumbuhan koi, perkembangan sumi dan kualitas skin akan menjadi prioritas penilaian. Pola bukanlah prioritas utama dalam penjurian. Setidaknya itulah konsepsi penilaian yang akan dibuat nanti

Bottom line, keeping contest ini akan memberikan kepuasan luar biasa bila ikan non unggulan bisa mengalahkan ikan unggulan lantaran keterampilan keeping pemiliknya. Nah, tunggu apalagi?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Up date peserta, Selasa, 00.49:*

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. .....................
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

Btw, om Awal ikut grup mana ya?

----------


## spirulina

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. Awal Urane

koleksi showa saya udah banyak tapi pengen mikut buat belajar . . . teknik keeping shouwa   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Maaf, pak Dodo. Saya bisa milih pas tanggal yang tertera di grup saya itu ya? Maaf, gak sempet baca semuanya, termasuk aturan mainnya. Ini ikutan sambil ngerjain koran. Atau pak Dodo pilihin saya ya. Saya percara penuh deh.

Salam,

Ari Radja

----------


## ari-radja

Bantuin update ah... Selasa 13 Januari pk 10.11.

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. ......................
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane 
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## ari-radja

Mr kodok.ngorek kok malah belum ada di daftar?

----------


## h3ln1k

om eko kan yang ngeborong ikan jika masih sisa ga dipilih   ::

----------


## Penta

> Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 13. Penta
> 14. ......................
> 15. ......................


Pak Ajik & Pak Dodo , masih boleh ikutan kan ? Saya pilih No. Urut 13 , mudah2an nggak sial . Malah keberuntungan .   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Pak Ajik yg menentukan pilihan ikan untuk saya yach ? Maaf saya nggak baca aturan nya semua . Waktu itu saya dapat SMS dari Pak Dodo untuk Acara ini .

Salam hormat

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. ........................

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## achmad

Om Ajik dan Om dodo saya juga pengen ikut, di no. 12 kalo masih memungkinkan, lokasi saya di Makassar

Achmad


[url]Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. Achmad - makassar

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. Achmad - makassar

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane
19. .....................
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## torajiro

> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server - Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 1. koimania
> 2. odil kokoy
> 3. Koi Lovers
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server - Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 4. cheung
> 5. Kete
> 6. Bony
> ...


ayo2.. Siapa lagi yg mau daftar..? He3x..

----------


## h3ln1k

ga ikut om tora?

----------


## torajiro

> ga ikut om tora?


nga ah.sendiri ga ikut?

----------


## wawan

Biar rame...   ::   ::   ::  
Ikutan Bos... di Group VI no.19...    ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. Achmad - makassar

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta
14. ......................
15. ......................

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane
19. wawan
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## rvidella

thanks buat semuanya yah ..... ayo kursi di tengah masih kosong nih hehehhehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Buat jemaah yang baru datang, mohon diisi dahulu shaf kosong di depannya ya...

----------


## ari-radja

> Buat jemaah yang baru datang, mohon diisi dahulu shaf kosong di depannya ya...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   Shaf paling depan pahalanya lebih besar lho.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,
Ari Radja

----------


## rvidella

[quote=ari-radja]


> Buat jemaah yang baru datang, mohon diisi dahulu shaf kosong di depannya ya...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   Shaf paling depan pahalanya lebih besar lho.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,
Ari Radja[/quote:1weffjlm]


hehehe apalagi kalo ambil 2 tempat pak ari huehehehehehe
bangku di group V masih kosong pak huehehehehehe

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Mbil nepuk pundak om ajik...
nderek nunut om...

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania
2. odil kokoy
3. Koi Lovers

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. Achmad - makassar

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta
14. ......................
15. kodok.ngorek (hehe biar diatas kosong, gak suka angka 4)

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane
19. wawan
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

----------


## indon3sia

15. kodok.ngorek (hehe biar diatas kosong, gak suka angka 4)

aseek pasti gak akan pilih nomor empat dech pastinya...

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> 15. kodok.ngorek (hehe biar diatas kosong, gak suka angka 4)
> 
> aseek pasti gak akan pilih nomor empat dech pastinya...


hehe klopun milih mesti kan dah duluan anda pilih om...
aku kan urutan dibawah om jauh...

----------


## indon3sia

eh iyah yah.. maaf dech kalo getho.. saya dulu yah pak....

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> eh iyah yah.. maaf dech kalo getho.. saya dulu yah pak....


monggo monggo silahken lewat om...
asal yang 6 diatas lagi tdk pilih angka 4 hehehe   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jangan lupa hari ini, jam 12.00 the show begin, mulai dari grup I  ::

----------


## indon3sia

wah seru nech.. kayak... waduh ikan saya ke ambil gak yah.....

----------


## rvidella

> Jangan lupa hari ini, jam 12.00 the show begin, mulai dari grup I


pak ajik ......

ada pertanyaan .... untuk mempercepat ... jika grup 1 selesai hari ini apa grup 2 boleh langsung mulai hari ini juga?

kecuali stop di lantai berapa tuh yah? sebelum my bro kodok ngorek

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sy akan minta peserta grup II PM ke saya pilihannya. Kalau beda sy akan declare. Klo sama ya ditunggu sesuai jadwal. Biar fair karena g semuanya bisa akses internet setiap saat.Bgt jg untuk grup selanjutnya

----------


## koimania

Pak tanya, kita boleh tdk sekali submit lebih dari 1 misal max 3 pilihan:

pilihan I showa - X
pilihan II showa - XX
pilihan III showa - XXX

untuk antisipasi jika pilihan kita pada waktu yg hampir bersamaan telah dipilih juga oleh peserta yg lain, sehingga pilihan kita jatuh pada pilihan terdekat yg belum dipilih oleh orang lain.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak tanya, kita boleh tdk sekali submit lebih dari 1 misal max 3 pilihan:
> 
> pilihan I showa - X
> pilihan II showa - XX
> pilihan III showa - XXX
> 
> untuk antisipasi jika pilihan kita pada waktu yg hampir bersamaan telah dipilih juga oleh peserta yg lain, sehingga pilihan kita jatuh pada pilihan terdekat yg belum dipilih oleh orang lain.


Boleh juga, meski peluangnya kecil. Masalahnya saya gak ada wkt buat sosialisasi ketentuan tambahan ini. Sy khawatir ada yang gak tahu dan komplain. Jadi lebih baik aturan yang ada dulu. Mudah2an kekhawatiran om koimania tidak menjadi kenyataan

----------


## indon3sia

22 menit lagi...

----------


## wawan

Pak Dodo, Pak Ajik,
Bila Group I sudah selesai mohon diupdate lagi ikan yang masih available...   ::   ::   ::  
begitu seterusnya, biar group di bawahnya gak memilih ikan yang sudah ke pilih.   ::

----------


## koimania

showa - 20

----------


## odil kokoy

Odil KOkoy No. 13 aja deh

----------


## koimania

showa - 20

----------


## arungtasik

> Odil KOkoy No. 13 aja deh


Pilihan yg paling bijaksana, pak. Paling bongsor, calon tancho showa yang dahsyat...

----------


## odil kokoy

Thanks pak semoga sesuai dengan harpan.




> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> Odil KOkoy No. 13 aja deh
> 
> 
> Pilihan yg paling bijaksana, pak. Paling bongsor, calon tancho showa yang dahsyat...

----------


## indon3sia

> showa - 20


bantu update

----------


## indon3sia

> Odil KOkoy No. 13 aja deh

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tks om Budi Indon3sia
Kayaknya lg deg2an nunggu giliran neh. Hehehe.
Nice pick p koimania dan p hasan odil kokoy
Among the best choice
Jadi tinggal tunggu p ronny Koi Lovers ya

----------


## indon3sia

tau aja... pak... sampe-sampe beli buku koi... kayak mo tender project aja milih ikan ini... ssssttt.. susah tidur jadinya...

----------


## Koi Lovers

nice choice pak oidil
tadinya saya juga milih ikan itu dan komat kamit baca mantra supaya ngga ada yang milih   ::   ::   ::  
ternyata ada juga yang sepaham ama saya...

jadi pilihan saya jatuh pada nomer 23

berikut fotonya(semoga berhasil muncul),baru kali ini nyoba postingan beserta foto hahaha

----------


## odil kokoy

Wah pilihan  yang oke bangeut pak, saya juga nimbang-nimbang utk milih yang ini (pilihan berat antara no 13 and 23). menurut saya lho. akhirnya saya cari aman aja yang suminya udah jadi no 13 he...he.....  ::  




> nice choice pak oidil
> tadinya saya juga milih ikan itu dan komat kamit baca mantra supaya ngga ada yang milih     
> ternyata ada juga yang sepaham ama saya...
> 
> jadi pilihan saya jatuh pada nomer 23
> 
> berikut fotonya(semoga berhasil muncul),baru kali ini nyoba postingan beserta foto hahaha

----------


## ronyandry

[quote=odil kokoy]Wah pilihan  yang oke bangeut pak, saya juga nimbang-nimbang utk milih yang ini (pilihan berat antara no 13 and 23). menurut saya lho. akhirnya saya cari aman aja yang suminya udah jadi no 13 he...he.....  ::  




> nice choice pak oidil
> tadinya saya juga milih ikan itu dan komat kamit baca mantra supaya ngga ada yang milih     
> ternyata ada juga yang sepaham ama saya...
> 
> jadi pilihan saya jatuh pada nomer 23
> 
> berikut fotonya(semoga berhasil muncul),baru kali ini nyoba postingan beserta foto hahaha


[/quote:179rvcaf]

Hahahaha...
kayak gini nih nasib yang duduknya dibelakang ikan yang diincer udah diambil  orang   ::   ::   ::  
Tetap semangat buat yang lainnya  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pilihan saya emang antara 2 ini pak no 13 atau 23
dan saya mikirnya juga sama dengan bapak,13 lebih bagus karna sumi dah keluar   ::  
(ngga papa ya om moderator ikannya dibahas,kan dah dipilih   ::  )
karna no 13 dah kepilih berarti saya ditakdirkan memiliki nomer 23 (kaya MJ)
wakakakakak,lucu kalo ngingat waktu mau buka thread ini.

BTW,selamat menikmati sisa pemilihan ini ya pak.
masa-masa tegang itu sudah berlalu
karna pilihan kita hampir sama,kalo bapak ngga yakin ama nomer 13 boleh aja kok dituker  ::   ::   :: 
huahahahahaha
pilihan bapak bagus pak
arungtasik
   Posted: Rabu Jan 14, 2009 12:23 pm

Re: Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest
odil kokoy wrote:
Odil KOkoy No. 13 aja deh


Pilihan yg paling bijaksana, pak. Paling bongsor, calon tancho showa yang dahsyat... 

saya sependapat dengan beliau

----------


## Koi Lovers

pilihan bapak ikannya bagus sih, jadi banyak yang suka hehehe   ::  

tapi tetap semangat pak, masih banyak kok yang bagus.
kalo ngga salah masih ada 26 ekor lagi    ::  

oya,nama kita sama yach pak

salam,
Ronny

----------


## indon3sia

> pilihan saya jatuh pada nomer 23

----------


## kodok.ngorek

wah dua opsiku dah ilang...

resah dan gelisah
menunggu disini
disudut kolam
tempat yang kau janjikan
ingin jumpa denganmu
namun harus menunggu saatku

----------


## koimania

> nice choice pak oidil
> tadinya saya juga milih ikan itu dan komat kamit baca mantra supaya ngga ada yang milih     
> ternyata ada juga yang sepaham ama saya...
> 
> jadi pilihan saya jatuh pada nomer 23
> 
> berikut fotonya(semoga berhasil muncul),baru kali ini nyoba postingan beserta foto hahaha


setuju pak, kelihatan ini ikan bakal bagus saya juga sempat ingin pilih yg ini. selamat deh....  ::

----------


## indon3sia

::   ::   ::   wakakkaak...

selesai sudah barisan I memilih... duh... deg... deg...an gini... kayak kalau sekolah dulu di suruh nyanyi kedepan kelas...
deg... deg...an ;

Rekap :
1. koimania     Showa 20
2. odil kokoy   Showa 13
3. Koi Lovers   Showa 23 ..

Next....

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

----------


## Bony

::  Ayo bu Jeny/cheung en Om Kete,jangan ragu2 udah giliran milih tuh, saya nunggu giliran  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

> Ayo bu Jeny/cheung en Om Kete,jangan ragu2 udah giliran milih tuh, saya nunggu giliran


Atau saya dikasih kesempatan duluan  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   dah ga sabar si om satu neh   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

sama ama saya kemaren waktu belum milih
bawaannya mau cepet ajaaaa...
takut pilihannya kepilih
ternyata kejadian wakakakakak

untuk bro kodok;tetap semangat yaaaa
saya ketawa ngakak (sampe pembantu heran) waktu baca tulisan bapak
waktu nulis ini pun saya masih cengar cengir  ::  

untuk pak koi mania,
ikan yang bapak pilih itu juga termasuk dalam daftar saya lhoooo
ikannya bagus dengan hi yang mantap(menurut saya)
tinggal nunggu sumi yang dipinggir itu muncul,ikan ini akan jadi................hmmm


ayo-ayo yang belum milih, semangatttt

Ronny

----------


## cheung

> Ayo bu Jeny/cheung en Om Kete,jangan ragu2 udah giliran milih tuh, saya nunggu giliran


sy jg uda kepengen milih... tp sayangnya waktunya blum tiba... (sabar...sabar... bener ga om Ajik?)  ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Karena barisan paling belakang saya menyiapkan 7 pilihan.. dan 2 diataranya sudah melayang.....  ::   ::   ::  
bagaimana dengan kelima lainnya.....  ::   ::   ::  
seperti semboyan pak Han....
Keep The Spirit On.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 

mohon kebijaksanaannya...

terima kasih.

----------


## Kete

Wah dah rame nih sampai blm lihat sisa ikannya, gimana nih om Boni dan ibu Cheung ?
Sesama grup 2 dilarang saling mendahului lho  ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Jangan lupa hari ini, jam 12.00 the show begin, mulai dari grup I 
> 
> 
> pak ajik ......
> 
> ada pertanyaan .... untuk mempercepat ... jika grup 1 selesai hari ini apa grup 2 boleh langsung mulai hari ini juga?
> 
> kecuali stop di lantai berapa tuh yah? sebelum my bro kodok ngorek


Om Dodo mau buru buru saja nih om ajik  ::   ::  
Tak akan lari koi dikejar Do  ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)
> 
> kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 
> 
> mohon kebijaksanaannya...
> 
> terima kasih.


Bro Indon3sia.. gak perlu khawatir... khan sudah ada urutannya...   ::   ::   ::  
jadi kalau Bapak belum milih... seharusnya Bro TSA dan Bro ftupamahu juga belum diperbolehkan memilih.... :P  :P  :P 
bukan begitu.. Pak Ajik....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)
> 
> kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 
> 
> ...



Kalau begitu saya hanya minta maaf sama yang dibawah saya yang mungkin tidak akan seperti group yang I & II pas begitu jam 12 langsung pilih...

----------


## ftupamahu

> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)
> 
> kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 
> 
> mohon kebijaksanaannya...
> 
> terima kasih.


jangan khawatir broo... sesuai nomer urut jadi... sholat jum'at saja dulu...no 8,9, sabar menunggu,
no 7 memilih terlebih dahulu

ferry

----------


## TSA

> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)
> 
> kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 
> 
> mohon kebijaksanaannya...
> 
> terima kasih.


Saya sangat setuju usul pak Indon3sia .... biar gampang ingetnya jam 13.30 or 14.00

TSA

----------


## Kete

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)
> 
> kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 
> 
> ...


Maaf Om Wawan, sy baru baca lagi peraturan memilih ikan dalam 1 group itu,
berdasarkan First come first serve ( Maaf kalo sy salah, mohon koreksinya )

----------


## indon3sia

wah berarti tidak masalah... karena di group sudah rela menunggu.. 

terima kasih pak TSA dan ftupamahu pak ferry

----------


## Kete

> wah berarti tidak masalah... karena di group sudah rela menunggu.. 
> 
> terima kasih pak TSA dan ftupamahu pak ferry


Atau anggota group III membuat kesepakatan unt memilih setelah lewat Sholat.
( Maaf lho cuma saran......... maaf lho om Ajik........ )

----------


## Kete

> Odil KOkoy No. 13 aja deh


Selamat yah om Hasan...........nice fish  ::  .
( Gantian yah om kan kemarin ketinggalan shiro..... good luck )

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> ...


bukannya sesama bis kota dilarang saling mendahului  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Kete

> bukannya sesama bis kota dilarang saling mendahului  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P


Lho itu kan peraturan bu...... sy cuma bantu baca doank peraturannya
kalo sy mah ngalah deh " Ladies First " :P  :P  :P 
Gimana om Boni ?? setujukah anda   ::

----------


## achmad

untuk yang diluar kota gimana om moderator yang milihin siapa?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> untuk yang diluar kota gimana om moderator yang milihin siapa?


tentunya bapak sendiri yang milihkan pak... tidak bisa di wakilkan...

----------


## Koi Lovers

> achmad
>    Posted: Rabu Jan 14, 2009 9:00 pm
> 
> Re: Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest
> untuk yang diluar kota gimana om moderator yang milihin siapa?


bapak tetap milih sendiri sesuai keinginan setelah ngeliat foto.
setelah selesai acara pilih memilih ini baru ikan dikirim ketempat bapak.
(kalo ngga salah 1 febuari)

Ronny

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, meriah ya....
Yang masih deg - degan dan yang udah bisa ketawa lepas...
Yang duduk di depan dengan yang duduk di belakang...
Bisa ketawa meriah bersama  ::  
Kalau semua forum bisa fun seperti ini... pasti menyenangkan sekali bergabung dalam komunitas ini...
Selamat buat komunitas koi... Komunitas yang seperti ini yang akan kita bangun  ::  

Saya Coba Rekap Dulu Ya.....Pake Punya Om Budi Indonesia (Tq om, moga - moga pilihan besok masih belum keambil, bisa - bisa gak ada yang ngerekap lagi atau malah rekapnya berhenti di hari ketiga?  ::  )




> Grup I :
> 1. koimania --> Showa 20
> 2. odil kokoy --> Showa 13
> 3. Koi Lovers --> Showa 23 ..
> 
> Next.... *First Come First Serve Ya...*
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 4. cheung
> ...


Pilihan Yang Tersisa:













Good Luck Grup II,,,  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ayo bu Jeny/cheung en Om Kete,jangan ragu2 udah giliran milih tuh, saya nunggu giliran


Om Bony,
Diantara anggota grup berlaku "First Come First Serve" ya... atau memang om Bony mau ganti "Lady First?"  ::  





> Karena barisan paling belakang saya menyiapkan 7 pilihan.. dan 2 diataranya sudah melayang.....    
> bagaimana dengan kelima lainnya.....    
> seperti semboyan pak Han....
> Keep The Spirit On.....


Syukurilah apa yang engkau dapatkan,
dan bersabarlah apa yang luput darimu....   ::  





> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia
> 8. TSA
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry)
> 
> kepada moderator saya mohon untuk group III waktunya di mulai dari jam 13.15 mengingat itu hari jum'at, di jam itu mungkin saya masih di mesjid..., 
> 
> mohon kebijaksanaannya...
> 
> terima kasih.


My apologize om... Saya yang salah.... Gak perhati hari jumat
Kalau liat responnya... om TSA dan om ftupamahu gak keberatan digeser...
Jadi saya pastikan aja jam 14.00 ya...
Terimakasih buat pengertiannya...





> achmad
>    Posted: Rabu Jan 14, 2009 9:00 pm
> 
> Re: Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest
> untuk yang diluar kota gimana om moderator yang milihin siapa?
> 			
> 		
> 
> bapak tetap milih sendiri sesuai keinginan setelah ngeliat foto.
> ...


Betul om achmad... dipilih ikannya sendiri lewat forum ini
Keeping Contest dimulai dari tanggal 1 Februari
Ikan bisa dikirim sebelumnya...
Segera menyusul tata caranya...

----------


## Kete

> My apologize om... Saya yang salah.... Gak perhati hari jumat
> Kalau liat responnya... om TSA dan om ftupamahu gak keberatan digeser...
> Jadi saya pastikan aja jam 14.00 ya...
> Terimakasih buat pengertiannya...


Ditengah kesibukan om Ajik, pasti ada kekurangannya, tenang saja om kami semua mengerti koq
Yang penting acaranya seru, damai, meriah, masing2 mendewasakan diri, pokoknya enjoy banget deh.
Selamat buat om Ajik, om Dodo, bro Wil dan semua anggota KOIs....Top banget kegiatannya  ::

----------


## Bony

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> 
> bukannya sesama bis kota dilarang saling mendahului  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> Lho itu kan peraturan bu...... sy cuma bantu baca doank peraturannya
> kalo sy mah ngalah deh " Ladies First " :P  :P  :P 
> Gimana om Boni ?? setujukah anda


Oom Kete, khan grup I sdh milih semua, dan pilihannya kayaknya sdh sesuai dengan keinginan hati masing2  ::  , nggak akan berubah lagi (ya nggak Oom2 grup I?  ::  ), tinggal kita nih sama bu Jenny, kalau saya sih terserah aja, "ladies First" boleh, Om yg duluan juga nggak pa2, (giliran saya khan memang belakangan, :P  :P ), Monggo Om , bu  silakan dipilih, biar giliran yang lain bisa lebih lega nggak deg2an (karena mungkin pilihannnya belum dipilih :P ), Showa itu "mysterious" apalagi msh baby, jd segala sesuatu bisa terjadi selama kita keep (banyak faktor yg berpengaruh), belum tentu di kontes ini kalah, tapi saat sansai dan yonsai bisa jadi perkembangannya jauh lebih baik dr yg lain   ::   ::   ::  (menghibur sekaligus ngomporin nih). Silakan Oom Kete bu Jenny, saya dibelakang.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

> Originally Posted by Bony
> 
>  Ayo bu Jeny/cheung en Om Kete,jangan ragu2 udah giliran milih tuh, saya nunggu giliran


Om bony,
Diantara anggota grup berlaku "First Come First Serve" ya... atau memang om Bony mau ganti "Lady First?"  ::  
 ::  Om Ajik bukannya nggak sabar, saya cuma mau mengurangi penderitaan bagi yg deg2an  ::   ::  (Ngasih support gitu lho, sama Om Kete dan Bu Jenny berdua). Sy itu terus terang nggak begitu detail baca peraturannya.
Sebenarnya kalau di grup itu "first come"nya saat daftar kemarin atau saat milih sih  ::   ::  ...maklum orang desa katrok Om  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

saat daftar om jadi om bony kan kalo sesuai dg aturan boleh milih setelah om kete dan tante jenny pada milih  :: 
sebenernya gini om ajik neh usul yah misal sekarang grup I udah fix milih dengan piilihan ikan masing2 ga berubah lagi apa ga langsung aja grup II mulai milih jadi ga usah nunggu hari kamis jam 12 jumat jam 12 dst biar ga pada deg deg an   ::   tentunya setelah anggota grup tersebut menyatakan ga bakal ganti ikan lagi gitu trus grup berikutnya mulai lagi dst biar cepet kan udah penasaran ama ikannya masing2 kan   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

_h3ln1k
   Posted: Kamis Jan 15, 2009 9:03 am

Re: Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest
saat daftar om jadi om bony kan kalo sesuai dg aturan boleh milih setelah om kete dan tante jenny pada milih 
sebenernya gini om ajik neh usul yah misal sekarang grup I udah fix milih dengan piilihan ikan masing2 ga berubah lagi apa ga langsung aja grup II mulai milih jadi ga usah nunggu hari kamis jam 12 jumat jam 12 dst biar ga pada deg deg an  tentunya setelah anggota grup tersebut menyatakan ga bakal ganti ikan lagi gitu trus grup berikutnya mulai lagi dst biar cepet kan udah penasaran ama ikannya masing2 kan  _ 

saya setuju ama om h3ln1k
asalkan dengan kesepakatan dari grup sebelumnya untuk tidak mengganti pilihannya
juga supaya mengurangi efek deg2an hahaha
ingat2 waktu belom milih,rasanya cuma beda tipis ama serangan jantung ringan deg-deg an nya
wakakakakak  ::   ::   ::  

dengan ini saya menyatakan tidak akan ganti ikan huehehehe
(apa udah terlambat ya karna udah deket juga ama waktu pilih grup 2?)  ::  

sedikit menambahi usul om h3ln1k
apabila memang ada penggantian ikan yang dipilih
diharapkan dari grup yang sama.
guna menghindari kesalahpahaman dengan grup selanjutnya

terimakasih

----------


## h3ln1k

nah kan mesti pada setuju untuk menghindari serangan stroke ringan neh   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> _h3ln1k
>    Posted: Kamis Jan 15, 2009 9:03 am
> 
> Re: Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping Contest
> saat daftar om jadi om bony kan kalo sesuai dg aturan boleh milih setelah om kete dan tante jenny pada milih 
> sebenernya gini om ajik neh usul yah misal sekarang grup I udah fix milih dengan piilihan ikan masing2 ga berubah lagi apa ga langsung aja grup II mulai milih jadi ga usah nunggu hari kamis jam 12 jumat jam 12 dst biar ga pada deg deg an  tentunya setelah anggota grup tersebut menyatakan ga bakal ganti ikan lagi gitu trus grup berikutnya mulai lagi dst biar cepet kan udah penasaran ama ikannya masing2 kan  _ 
> 
> saya setuju ama om h3ln1k
> asalkan dengan kesepakatan dari grup sebelumnya untuk tidak mengganti pilihannya
> ...



pak situ enak dah pilih... ini kita yang maseh kata bapak beda tipis sama serangan jantung... wuihh amit-amit..
padahal kalau di pikir... apa susahnya milih... toh semua pilihan itu relatif... 
apa karena masalahnya bidikan... dan sasaran... 
bidikan dan sasaran yang sudah kita kunci... tiba-tiba di tembak orang... dah cape-cape bidik... ke ambil org...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

he he he .... kalau jodoh .... ngga akan lari kemana2 om ......  ::   ::   ::  
jadi inget jaman dulu ......... kalo naksir .............. dah di samber orang lain duluan ...... kita hibur diri ....ah memang bukan jodoh ku ......  ::   ::   ::  

Tsa

----------


## h3ln1k

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania - showa no. 20

2. odil kokoy - showa no. 13

3. Koi Lovers - showa no. 23


Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. Achmad - makassar

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta
14. ......................
15. kodok.ngorek 

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane
19. wawan
20. .....................
21. .....................
22. .....................
23. .....................
24. .....................
25. .....................
26. .....................
27. .....................
28. .....................
29. .....................

Pilihan Yang Tersisa:

----------


## Koi Lovers

> pak situ enak dah pilih... ini kita yang maseh kata bapak beda tipis sama serangan jantung... wuihh amit-amit..
> padahal kalau di pikir... apa susahnya milih... toh semua pilihan itu relatif... 
> apa karena masalahnya bidikan... dan sasaran... 
> bidikan dan sasaran yang sudah kita kunci... tiba-tiba di tembak orang... dah cape-cape bidik... ke ambil org...


iya pak,ini pengalaman saya waktu belum milih
deg-degan nya serem pak,entah kenapa
mungkin karna baru pertama kali ikut even begini...
nah supaya ngga seperti saya(ngga semua orang sama pak,maksudnya kadar tegangnya)
makanya saya usul supaya proses pemilihan ini bisa dipercepat pak


H2Cnya ketika kita menantikan giliran ataupun pilihan rekan2 yang lain, bikin tegang sekaligus seru
ngga ada ditempat lain cuma diforum ini   ::  
angkat topi buat penggagasnya 

pada akhirnya seperti kata om TSA juga
tergantung jodoh  ::  
(saya juga ingat waktu.........suka ama ............. dan disalip ditikungan............sedih  ::  )
(namun akhirnya tak kan lari gunung dikejar.................  ::   ::   ::  )

untuk yang blom milih,jangan terlalu tegang seperti saya
bener kata om indonesia,ini cuma pilih memiliih  ........

namun yang jelas even ini
seru seru seru
rame rame rame
dan tambah banyak teman untuk berbagi
Cheers,

----------


## TSA

> pada akhirnya seperti kata om TSA juga
> tergantung jodoh  
> (saya juga ingat waktu.........suka ama ............. dan disalip ditikungan............sedih  )
> (namun akhirnya tak kan lari gunung dikejar.................    )
> 
> Cheers,


Jadi disalip lagi pak ........  ::   ::   ::   wah ..... hebat .... saya salut sama semangatnya .......... jadi inget duel Rossi vs Stoner ...........  ::   ::   ::  

regards
Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Huahahaha.... sebenarnya kalau grup sebelumnya sudah memilih, maka grup berikutnya bisa aja berkompromi memajukan waktu pilihnya. Atau mundur seperti Grup III. Saya sih, wasit, manut - manut aja, yang penting PIS MAN. Ketentuan itu di desain karena saya khawatir tidak semua anggota bisa akses internet 24 jam. Kasihan khan kalau ada yang gak tahu jadwalnya maju. Gak Fair juga. Lagian buat yang shock ikan favoritnya udah kepilih duluan, mungkin butuh waktu untuk recovery.... Gak semuanya punya tabung oksigen di rumah khan? Takutnya yang ngos2an butuh waktu untuk cari oksigen....

Tapi, bicara soal deg - degan..... Mungkin ini ada sedikit obat:
Saya bikin Quiz iseng, menjelang waktu pilihan Grup II

Pertanyaannya: Ikan Mana (No berapa) yang akan dipilih Tante Jenny Cheung?  ::  

Ketentuan:
1. Jawaban diposting sejak saat ini sampai dengan sebelum Tante JC posting pilihannya
2. Hanya ada satu pemenang. Bila ada 2 jawaban yang benar, maka pemenangnya akan saya undi
3. Dilarang berkomunikasi dengan Tante JC untuk informasi pilihannya. Tante jangan kasih infonya ya   :: 

Hadiah: 
1 (satu) buah kaos KOI's yang bisa diambil di:
Hanggar Teras Pancoran, Blok B - 27
Waktu sesuai perjanjian...
Yang diluar kota bisa dikirim tapi bayar ongkos kirim ya...  ::  

*SILAKAN POSTING*

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> ...


thanks om Bony atas supportnya... acara ini just for fun.. so enjoy aja.. (lha kog kyk iklan sih...)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

pak ajik saya ikud an... 
kalau lihat apresiasi bu cheung kemarin... 
saya pikir bu cheung ambil no 27

----------


## cheung

ha..ha..ha... om Ajik, really really fun   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ha..ha..ha... om Ajik, really really fun


Buat nurunin tensinya om Budi Indon3sia...
Soalnya dari kemaren dia pelototin terus ikan - ikan ini...
Padahal gilirannya baru besok...  ::   ::   ::  
Eh, dia dah PM Tante, minta jawabannya gak?  ::   ::  
Jangan - jangan pilihan No. 27 itu pilihan ndiri...
Klo salah ya bisa dipilih besok...
Klo bener, lumayan gak dapat ikannya tapi dapat kaosnya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

ssttt............... hihih.... bisa aja pa ajik

huss.... buka dapur juga nech pak ajik....

saya gak plototin terus kok pak... cuman orang saya, saya suruh lihat kalau ada yg nge post di halaman ini....
dan bacain... selebihnya saya yg update nge post dari hape aja.... hhihihih....

tapi asle... kerjaan jadi terbengkalai gara-gara event ini pak...

kalau kata TSA mengulang saat-saat deg... deg... an... waktu deketin bekas pacar pak.... alias bene...

BRAVO... pokoknya...

----------


## odil kokoy

Menurut saya si Ibu Cheung milih no 18  ::   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> ha..ha..ha... om Ajik, really really fun     
> 
> 
> Buat nurunin tensinya om Budi Indon3sia...
> Soalnya dari kemaren dia pelototin terus ikan - ikan ini...
> Padahal gilirannya baru besok...    
> Eh, dia dah PM Tante, minta jawabannya gak?   
> ...

----------


## Kete

Waduh ngga duga acaranya meriah eeuuuyyyyy  ::   ::   ::  
Ok om Boni kita sepakat ladies first yah, silahkan ibu Cheung +/- 1jam lagi :P 

Setuju dgn om Boni ini cuma games salut buat kerja moderator.
Kalo bisa sih waktunya jgn dirubah rubah, biar sport jantung :P  :P ( maaf kalo sy salah...)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Waduh ngga duga acaranya meriah eeuuuyyyyy    
> Ok om Boni kita sepakat ladies first yah, silahkan ibu Cheung +/- 1jam lagi :P 
> 
> Setuju dgn om Boni ini cuma games salut buat kerja moderator.
> Kalo bisa sih waktunya jgn dirubah rubah, biar sport jantung :P  :P ( maaf kalo sy salah...)


Ikut quiz-nya om...  ::  
-. Om Budi Indon3sia, 27
-. Om Hasan Odil Kokoy, 18
Yang manakah yang akan dipilih Tante JC?
Hayo, yang gak ikutan keeping contest... boleh koq join di quiz ini..  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

> Huahahaha.... sebenarnya kalau grup sebelumnya sudah memilih, maka grup berikutnya bisa aja berkompromi memajukan waktu pilihnya. Atau mundur seperti Grup III. Saya sih, wasit, manut - manut aja, yang penting PIS MAN. Ketentuan itu di desain karena saya khawatir tidak semua anggota bisa akses internet 24 jam. Kasihan khan kalau ada yang gak tahu jadwalnya maju. Gak Fair juga. Lagian buat yang shock ikan favoritnya udah kepilih duluan, mungkin butuh waktu untuk recovery.... Gak semuanya punya tabung oksigen di rumah khan? Takutnya yang ngos2an butuh waktu untuk cari oksigen....
> 
> Tapi, bicara soal deg - degan..... Mungkin ini ada sedikit obat:
> Saya bikin Quiz iseng, menjelang waktu pilihan Grup II
> 
> Pertanyaannya: Ikan Mana (No berapa) yang akan dipilih Tante Jenny Cheung?  
> 
> Ketentuan:
> 1. Jawaban diposting sejak saat ini sampai dengan sebelum Tante JC posting pilihannya
> ...


Saya boleh ikutan ga..?? he he he   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ayo ikut om Rahmat...

Tinggal 10 menit lagi nih....
10 menit buat Tante JC, 
10 jam buat om Kete & om Bony  ::   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Showa No. 26 
NO KKN loh.....!!!  ::   ::

----------


## cheung

time is up...

uda giliran sy toh.. sy milih no.1

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> time is up...
> 
> uda giliran sy toh.. sy milih no.1


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Tante pilih No. 1....
Kaos balik ke gudang....
Selamat om Budi... no 27 aman...
Giliran... om kete dan om bony.... ayo bikin om budi deg2an
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

beuh... no.1 ......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

Om Boni ak duluan yah, soalnya mau offline nih
Showa no. 27
Thanks buat om Boni, jika ini juga pilihan kamu, bisa tukaran koq msh ada 10 jam
Ok bro  ::   ::  
Thx om moderator

----------


## cheung

> beuh... no.1 ......


emang pilih no 1 jg om??? sorry ya...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> Om Boni ak duluan yah, soalnya mau offline nih
> Showa no. 27
> Thanks buat om Boni, jika ini juga pilihan kamu, bisa tukaran koq msh ada 10 jam
> Ok bro   
> Thx om moderator


Selamat lagi... di tangan Rudy Hadisuwarno, koi ini juga calon tancho showa dahsyat. Anakan sakura gitu lo...   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> time is up...
> 
> uda giliran sy toh.. sy milih no.1



beuh... no. 1 ......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Om Boni ak duluan yah, soalnya mau offline nih
> Showa no. 27
> Thanks buat om Boni, jika ini juga pilihan kamu, bisa tukaran koq msh ada 10 jam
> Ok bro   
> Thx om moderator


waduhhh....   ::   ::   ::   ::  

om ajik sih make acara pilihan bu ceung segala.... 

duh... 

pak han... minjeum mottonya...

keep on spirit lah.................

benciiiiiiiiii.................................   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Om Boni ak duluan yah, soalnya mau offline nih
> Showa no. 27
> Thanks buat om Boni, jika ini juga pilihan kamu, bisa tukaran koq msh ada 10 jam
> Ok bro   
> Thx om moderator




pasrah.................. (menghibur diri...)

selamat om kete... 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Hehehehe  ::  thanks om Kete sy pilih no. 26 kuk...  ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Hehehehe  thanks om Kete sy pilih no. 26 kuk...


wuih..... hebat....



Selamat pak... berarti tinggal saya besox......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> Selamat pak... berarti tinggal saya besox......


ya...terserah pa'Bud bisa tahan sampai besok...?? apa sudah siap untuk hari ini.
kata Pa'Ajik mau dimajukan boleh asal ada kata sepakat dari grup masing-masing, kalau saya setuju saja,
nanti pa'TSA ditanya dulu...., 
mau besok setelah sholat jum'at saya juga setuju, 
saya serahkan kembali ke pa'Budi mana yang terbaik...

ferry

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> Selamat pak... berarti tinggal saya besox......    
> 
> 
> ya...terserah pa'Bud bisa tahan sampai besok...?? apa sudah siap untuk hari ini.
> kata Pa'Ajik mau dimajukan boleh asal ada kata sepakat dari grup masing-masing, kalau saya setuju saja,
> nanti pa'TSA ditanya dulu...., 
> mau besok setelah sholat jum'at saya juga setuju, 
> ...


Saya ngikut dan setuju aja pak ..... 

Tsa

----------


## indon3sia

biar bikin deg... deg... an juga buat yang lainnya mending besox aja yah.. tetapi buat saya sih terserah.... kapan aja ok... 
kalo pak TSA dan ftupamahu sepakat sih saya ambil votee terbanyak aja ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, pada malu2 semua nih
Bgmn klo hari ini jam 16 wkt server?
Klo tiga2nya confirm kita lgsg eksekusi nih

----------


## indon3sia

Siap !!!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Permisi om ajik mau nanya nih...

kalo mau daftar lagi untuk tempat yang masih kosong gimana cara dan prosedurnya?
apa mesti nunggu semua peserta disini (yang sudah ada) selesai milih dulu
atau boleh langsung daftar di grup yang blom mulai milih
atau...atau...atau...

mohon infonya ya,
terimaksih

----------


## TSA

Siaaap ...... biar besok bebas tugasssssss.......  ::   ::  


Tsa

----------


## rvidella

thanks buat semuanya ,,,,,

seru juga yah ,,,,,

kayaknya kalo masih mau ikutan ,,, dan jua buat yang lain ,,, tinggal isi daftar peserta aja deh yah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ada yang punya No HP, om Ferry?
Bisa Tolong PM saya?  ::

----------


## rvidella

yang masih interest 


ini daftar terakhir ,,,, monggo di isi ,,,, hadiahnya dan acaranya seru loh huehehehehehe

fun fun fun    ::   ::   ::  






> Mbil nepuk pundak om ajik...
> nderek nunut om...
> 
> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 1. koimania
> 2. odil kokoy
> 3. Koi Lovers
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> ...

----------


## ftupamahu

> Ada yang punya No HP, om Ferry?
> Bisa Tolong PM saya?


ok pak siap ditempat

ferry

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, confirm... Grup III, waktu pemilihan maju hari ini jam 16.00 waktu server
Silakan om Indon3sia, TSA, dan ftupamahu...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> Hehehehe  thanks om Kete sy pilih no. 26 kuk...


Wah om Bony sama saja nih, 26 juga favorit saya koq, kebetulan alternatif ketiga,
Yg pertama diambil pak Hasan, kedua yah no 27, ketiga yah 26, kalo yg lain bingung juga deh.
Mau ambil no 5 takut ngga jadi...... benar menarik memang acaranya... Thx Bony  ::   ::

----------


## Penta

Baru lihat tread ini lagi . . . seru juga yach . .   ::   ::   ::  

Penerawangan dan pilihan melalui foto . Dulu saya ingat waktu SMA , beberapa teman cewek yg cantik FOTOGENIC . Padahal aslinya kalah cantiknya ama mantan pacar saya yang tidak fotogenic . .   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ini bukan PSY-WAR lho . . .    ::   ::   ::   ::  

Yach . . . sabar dulu neh . . . nunggu giliran . .   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Monggo dilanjutkan Group 3 dan Group 4 . . .   ::   ::   ::  

Salam buat rekans2 KOI's semua . Terima kasih Pak Ajik yg telah memandu sebagai wasit . Juga Pak Dodo .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *TATA CARA PENDAFTARAN PESERTA 
> DAINICHI BABY SAKURA SHOWA KEEPING CONTEST*
> 
> 1. Pendaftaran mulai dibuka Senin, 12 Januari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server, baik setelah atau sebelum (karena sesuatu hal postingan foto out of schedule) foto individual diposting. Pendaftaran sebelum waktu yang ditentukan dianggap prematur
> 2. Tidak ada aba  aba yang akan diberikan, Tim Negosiator hanya akan melihat validitas peserta berdasarkan tata cara pendaftaran yang telah diumumkan
> 3. Pendaftaran ditutup Kamis, 15 Januari 2009, jam 20.00 waktu server, atau lebih cepat apabila calon peserta dalam Grup I  V sudah terisi semua
> 4. Calon peserta yang sudah mendaftarkan diri tidak diperbolehkan mengundurkan diri dengan alasan apapun. 
> 5. Perpindahan Grup dimungkinkan apabila grup yang dituju masih kosong dan masa pendaftaran belum ditutup
> *6. Calon Peserta yang mendaftarkan diri setelah jangka waktu pendaftaran ini masih dimungkinkan dengan catatan seluruh peserta tahap awal sudah memilih ikan dan kegiatan keeping contest belum dimulai* 
> ...


Om Ronny,
Saya terbentur peraturan yang saya bikin sendiri nih... butir 6
Jadi boleh daftar, tapi milihnya setelah putaran pertama ini selesai...
Sorry, om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Calling For Group IV:
1. ronnyandry
2. hadi SE
3. Achmad
Apa mau dimajukan menjadi Jumat, jam 14.00 atau malah lebih cepat lagi?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tinggal 10 menit lagi. Tegang..?
Coba ikuti Quiz ini:

Pertanyaannya: Om Budi Indon3sia akan menhambil ikan No. 14. Betul atau Salah? ::  

Ketentuan:
1. Jawaban diposting sejak saat ini sampai dengan sebelum Om Budi posting pilihannya
2. Hanya ada satu pemenang. Bila ada lebih dari satu jawaban yang benar, maka pemenangnya akan diundi
3. Dilarang berkomunikasi dengan Om Budi untuk informasi pilihannya.  :: 

Hadiah: 
1 (satu) buah kaos KOI's yang bisa diambil di:
Hanggar Teras Pancoran, Blok B - 27
Waktu sesuai perjanjian...
Yang diluar kota bisa dikirim tapi bayar ongkos kirim ya...  ::  

*SILAKAN POSTING*[/quote]

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dua orang anggota Grup III nunggu di depan warung dengan tegang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> Tinggal 10 menit lagi. Tegang..?
> Coba ikuti Quiz ini:
> 
> Pertanyaannya: Om Budi Indon3sia akan menhambil ikan No. 14. Betul atau Salah? 
> 
> Ketentuan:
> 1. Jawaban diposting sejak saat ini sampai dengan sebelum Om Budi posting pilihannya
> 2. Hanya ada satu pemenang. Bila ada lebih dari satu jawaban yang benar, maka pemenangnya akan diundi
> 3. Dilarang berkomunikasi dengan Om Budi untuk informasi pilihannya. 
> ...


[/quote]
salah 

ferry

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Dua orang anggota Grup III nunggu di depan warung dengan tegang


Nambah satu orang lagi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

Saya pilih no *29*

----------


## ftupamahu

pa'Budi.. sudah pilih atau belon ya..????

ferry

----------


## indon3sia



----------


## ftupamahu

saya pilih no 5

ferry

----------


## ftupamahu

jadi ambil kaos koi's harus bawa KTP..ya...pak

ferry

----------


## indon3sia

saya tadi memberikan kesempatan dulu buat yg jawab quiz pak ajik...

----------


## ftupamahu

no 30 ikan yang bagus itu pak... termasuk 
pilihan saya juga

ferry

----------


## indon3sia



----------


## TSA

Thanks pak ferry & pak budi besok kita bebas tugas .........

Pak Ajik ........ terima kasih atas waktu majunya ...  ::   ::   ::  

Regards
Tsa

----------


## indon3sia

> no 30 ikan yang bagus itu pak... termasuk 
> pilihan saya juga
> 
> ferry


pilihan sy ada yg ambil...

tapi gpp saya ambil bontot... terima kasih pak

sama-sama pak TSA...

----------


## ftupamahu

siip pak...bebas tugas besok jadi sholat jum'at bisa lebih tenang
broo..Ajik banyak trima kasih telah menberi kesempatan lebih dulu 
dari yang direncanakan...bravooo..

ferry

----------


## indon3sia

ayo maju aja waktunya... biar cepet selesei (kompor mode:ON)
sekrang milih besok juga milih... 

hehehe.. kayak abis pecah bisul... kalau dah milih...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

Grup I 
1. koimania  SHOWA 20
2. odil kokoy SHOWA 13
3. Koi Lovers SHOWA 23

Grup II 
4. cheung SHOWA 1
5. Kete SHOWA 27
6. Bony SHOWA 26

Grup III 
7. Indon3sia SHOWA 30
8. TSA SHOWA 29
9. ftupamahu (ferry) SHOWA 5

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry .................
11. hadi SE      ..................
12. Achmad - makassar ............

----------


## indon3sia

Update 
==================================================  ===========================================
Group I

  

Group II

  

Group III

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> jadi ambil kaos koi's harus bawa KTP..ya...pak
> 
> ferry


Hehehehe.... kalah nih bandar....
Om Ferry dapat 2 kaos...
Nanti aja ambilnya bareng koi-nya...
Kaos untuk semua peserta saya akan titipkan ke Dodo...
Tadinya saya pikir yang menang yang gak ikutan pilih2 ikan  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Grup I 
> 1. koimania  SHOWA 20
> 2. odil kokoy SHOWA 13
> 3. Koi Lovers SHOWA 23
> 
> Grup II 
> 4. cheung SHOWA 1
> 5. Kete SHOWA 27
> 6. Bony SHOWA 26
> ...


Pilihan Tersisa:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN & PENGAMBILAN/ PENGIRIMAN IKAN*

1. Pembayaran dapat dilakukan mulai saat pengumuman ini diposting ke rekening:
a. BCA, A/C No. 6330377516, a/n Reynaldo Vidella, atau
b. Bank Mandiri, A/C No. 0060004872598, a/n Reynaldo Vidella

2. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan via SMS ke 0816636149 atau diposting melalui forum ini

3. Pembayaran yang sudah diterima efektif (in good fund) akan diumumkan melalui forum ini

4. Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan bila pembayaran sudah diselesaikan 

5. Bagi yang berdomisli di Jabodetabek ikan sudah dapat diambil pada Hari Senin, tanggal 19 Januari 2009 di Dodo Koi, Jl. Raya Mabes Hankam, Cilangkap

6. Pengambilan souvenir berupa kaos KOIs dilakukan bersamaan dengan pengambilan ikan di tempat yang sama 

7. Bagi peserta yang berada di luar Jabodetabek ikan akan dikirim melalui jasa Chivas Expedition. Ongkos kirim dan segala sesuatu yang berkaitan dengan pengiriman ikan dapat dikomunikasikan langsung dengan sdr. Danu a.k.a Chivas

8. Semua pertanyaan yang berkaitan dengan pembayaran & pengambilan/ pengiriman ikan dapat diposting di forum ini

9. Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam tata cara ini akan diselesaikan berdasarkan kelaziman

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik

tidak terbentur kalo hari ini

3. Pendaftaran ditutup Kamis, 15 Januari 2009, jam 20.00 waktu server, atau lebih cepat apabila calon peserta dalam Grup I  V sudah terisi semua


belum jam 8 malam kan?

----------


## Kete

Benar om Dodo dan om Ajik, peraturannya tdk terbentur koq  ::  

Pendaftaran ditutup 15 Jan'09 jam 20.00 W.server, atau peserta group I s/d V sdh terisi, sedangkan group V msh lowong 1

Mohon koreksinya kalo salah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, klo begitu silakan aja
Saya lupa2 ingat kalau dibuat hari Kamis, saya pikir tutup Rabu kemarin

----------


## rvidella

> Ok, klo begitu silakan aja
> Saya lupa2 ingat kalau dibuat hari Kamis, saya pikir tutup Rabu kemarin



hehehehehehe
lufa yah sangking bingungnya antara majalah sama event ini

belum monitor acara lelang lagi

 ::   ::   ::  

salut buat pak ajik   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

kalau yang bandung dikirim atau bagaimana pak?

----------


## Koi Lovers

berarti boleh daftar pak???

kalo boleh daftar,saya daftar di grup V no 14
sehingga daftarnya menjadi:


 Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung
5. Kete
6. Bony

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia
8. TSA
9. ftupamahu (ferry)

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry
11. hadi SE
12. Achmad - makassar

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny)
15. kodok.ngorek 

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv
17. ari-radja
18. awal urane
19. wawan
20. .....................
21. .............. 

sorry daftarnya dipersingkat,

terimaksih atas kesempatannya ya
cheers...

----------


## indon3sia

maseh mau deg-deg an yah pak ronny...

----------


## Koi Lovers

hehehe
iya pak  ::  
jadi kecanduan nih wkakakakakakak....  ::  

ngga lah pak,yang ini udah ngga seberapa deg-degannya
yang ini untuk temennya no.23 aja pak...
ongkos kirim ke kalimantan lumayan mahal pak,kalo saya ambil 1 ekor rasanya berat di ongkos kirimnya

mudah2an mendapat 'sisa' yang bagus hehehe
pak kalo ada saran ikan mana yang bagus PM saya yach   ::  ,trims.

NB:to bro kodok,apakah tak apa-apa saya milih duluan?
     karna bapak daftar duluan digrup yang sama dengan saya(hanya karna tak suka angka 4 aja bapak mundur 1 nomer)
     dan rasanya ngga enak kalo saya milih duluan tanpa ijin dari bapak   ::  

saya tunggu petunjuknya ya pak
terimakasih,
cheers

----------


## rvidella

> NB:to bro kodok,apakah tak apa-apa saya milih duluan?
> karna bapak daftar duluan digrup yang sama dengan saya(hanya karna tak suka angka 4 aja bapak mundur 1 nomer)
> dan rasanya ngga enak kalo saya milih duluan tanpa ijin dari bapak  
> 
> saya tunggu petunjuknya ya pak



we shall call this "gentleman's agreement" shake shake that booty ... eh shake hands ...

----------


## hadi SE

dipercepat dong pak...........deg deg deg an................

----------


## ronyandry

Ngikutin feeling istri   ::   ::   ::   ::  
SHOWA 18

----------


## wawan

> Karena barisan paling belakang saya menyiapkan 7 pilihan.. dan 2 diataranya sudah melayang.....    
> bagaimana dengan kelima lainnya.....    
> seperti semboyan pak Han....
> Keep The Spirit On.....



Dan sekarang dari 7 yang jadi alternatif inceran tinggal 2 yang belum kepilih.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ngikutin feeling istri      
> SHOWA 18


Confirm dulu om...
Bisa gak Grup IV pilih dulu jam 14.00 siang ini...
Kalau tidak bisa mau dipercepat kapan?
Calling for ronnyandry, hadi SE dan Achmad...

----------


## hadi SE

apakah sudah dapat dilakukan pemilihan ikannya   ::   ::   ::   ::  
sudah habis dech pilihan daku.............................wak wak wak

----------


## achmad

oke pak, jam 14.00 waktu server khan pak, berarti jam 15.00 WITA.

pak moderator boleh ngga diupdate lagi yang tersisa biar ngga salah pilih, pilihan orang.
maaf merepotkan.   ::

----------


## indon3sia

Cross Check yuk....

khusus buat yang sudah memilih dan dapat giliran....
sebelum pilihan anda yang sekarang ini... ikan no berapa saja yang anda pilih atau mungkin ikan pilihan pertama anda yang berapa sehingga anda memutuskan memilih ikan pilihan keduanya...

ini kita akan melihat ikan yang di favoritkan oleh semua peserta....

seperti saya ikan pertama yaitu no. 1 tapi karena diambil cheung akhirnya ambil yg 30..

----------


## cheung

> Cross Check yuk....
> 
> khusus buat yang sudah memilih dan dapat giliran....
> sebelum pilihan anda yang sekarang ini... ikan no berapa saja yang anda pilih atau mungkin ikan pilihan pertama anda yang berapa sehingga anda memutuskan memilih ikan pilihan keduanya...
> 
> ini kita akan melihat ikan yang di favoritkan oleh semua peserta....
> 
> seperti saya ikan pertama yaitu no. 1 tapi karena diambil cheung akhirnya ambil yg 30..


hehe..  ternyata pilihan kt sama ya pak.. td nya sy jg pengen ambil 30... but i change my mind on the last minute

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> Cross Check yuk....
> 
> khusus buat yang sudah memilih dan dapat giliran....
> sebelum pilihan anda yang sekarang ini... ikan no berapa saja yang anda pilih atau mungkin ikan pilihan pertama anda yang berapa sehingga anda memutuskan memilih ikan pilihan keduanya...
> 
> ini kita akan melihat ikan yang di favoritkan oleh semua peserta....
> 
> ...



dan kita sama-sama di bandung lage yah bu... kok banyak kesamaan yah.... hehhehehhe

----------


## edwin

setuju pak...buat penonton disini biar bisa belajar banyak....

Apakah yang banyak peminatnya akan jadi juaranya? 
Ataukah ternyata yang menjadi kuda hitam justru menjadi yang terbaik?
Kita sambung setelah pariwara berikut ini......




> Cross Check yuk....
> 
> khusus buat yang sudah memilih dan dapat giliran....
> sebelum pilihan anda yang sekarang ini... ikan no berapa saja yang anda pilih atau mungkin ikan pilihan pertama anda yang berapa sehingga anda memutuskan memilih ikan pilihan keduanya...
> 
> ini kita akan melihat ikan yang di favoritkan oleh semua peserta....
> 
> seperti saya ikan pertama yaitu no. 1 tapi karena diambil cheung akhirnya ambil yg 30..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... mulai deh .. maksa ....

----------


## achmad

> Peraturan kontes:
> 
> 9. Peserta diperkenankan ikut lebih dari satu ikan, tetapi tidak diperbolehkan mendaftarkan peserta lain dengan alasan apapun


pak moderator, kalo ngga salah menerjemahkan berarti saya atau peserta lain boleh milih lebih dari 1 ikan ya pak?

soalnya saya di luar kota kalo cuman kirim seekor sayang ongkirnya pak? 1 ekor atau 5 ekor sama saja.  ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Peraturan kontes:
> 
> 9. Peserta diperkenankan ikut lebih dari satu ikan, tetapi tidak diperbolehkan mendaftarkan peserta lain dengan alasan apapun
> 			
> 		
> 
> pak moderator, kalo ngga salah menerjemahkan berarti saya atau peserta lain boleh milih lebih dari 1 ikan ya pak?
> 
> soalnya saya di luar kota kalo cuman kirim seekor sayang ongkirnya pak? 1 ekor atau 5 ekor sama saja.


kalau kemaren mungkin bisa pak... tapi kalau skrg bapak tunggu pilihan gelombang I dulu pak... kalau sudah beres bpk bisa posisikan lagi pilihan bpk... dan bpk bisa kirim bareng ikannya pak biar ongkir jd murah...

mungkin sperti itu pak maaf kalo salah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Boleh, hanya saja pendaftaran untuk putaran pertama sudah ditutup Kamis, jam 20.00 waktu server (Betul, khan do?). Jadi kalo om Achmad mau nanti kita buka lagi pendaftaran untuk putaran kedua ya...

----------


## Penta

> apakah sudah dapat dilakukan pemilihan ikannya      
> sudah habis dech pilihan daku.............................wak wak wak


Masih banyak lah Pak . . .   ::   ::   ::  
Aku tunggu gerbong 4 selesai naik . . . nyusul yg duduk di seat gerbong 5 deh . .   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Regards

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Ngikutin feeling istri      
> SHOWA 18
> 
> 
> Confirm dulu om...
> Bisa gak Grup IV pilih dulu jam 14.00 siang ini...
> Kalau tidak bisa mau dipercepat kapan?
> Calling for ronnyandry, hadi SE dan Achmad...


I'm sorry om Mod  
ogut sudah start duluan sejak pagi tadi   ::   ::   ::  
mudah-mudahan disetujui curi startnya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

next bro Hadi   ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Faris

> Boleh, hanya saja pendaftaran untuk putaran pertama sudah ditutup Kamis, jam 20.00 waktu server (Betul, khan do?). Jadi kalo om Achmad mau nanti kita buka lagi pendaftaran untuk putaran kedua ya...


Gelombang II harganya turun lagi dong...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## achmad

sdh bisa milih khan pak moderator ? saya coba keberuntungan di No. 8. moga-moga belum ada yang milih
Thanks

----------


## hadi SE

showa 28 bro..........................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

kok cepat sekali pilih bro achmad................................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

habis dech favoritku.............hehehehheheehehhe  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Pak Ajik,...

saya no.30 yah,...

thanks pak Ajik,...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ampun dah Grup IV..... rada kacau...
Untung gak ada yang sama pilihannya..

Grup IV:
1. ronnyandry, 18
2. hadi SE, 28
3. Achmad, 8

Confirm ya om - om semua....   ::

----------


## hadi SE

sebenar pilihan grup IV sama semuannya .............om ekor 8..............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,...
> 
> saya no.30 yah,...
> 
> thanks pak Ajik,...


Om, No 30 sudah dipilih ama om Budi Indon3sia
Lagipula giliran om asfeny di Grup VI belum sampe
Sekarang giliran Grup V...
Om Penta, om Koi Lovers dan kodok.ngorek
Tolong dikonfirmasi apakah mau dipercepat hari ini jam 16.00
Tks

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Boleh, hanya saja pendaftaran untuk putaran pertama sudah ditutup Kamis, jam 20.00 waktu server (Betul, khan do?). Jadi kalo om Achmad mau nanti kita buka lagi pendaftaran untuk putaran kedua ya...
> 
> 
> Gelombang II harganya turun lagi dong...


Ngarep Mode : ON   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Ampun dah Grup IV..... rada kacau...
> Untung gak ada yang sama pilihannya..
> 
> Grup IV:
> 1. ronnyandry, 18
> 2. hadi SE, 28
> 3. Achmad, 8
> 
> Confirm ya om - om semua....



Group IV

----------


## indon3sia

konfirmasi saya sudah transfer sebesar 1,5 jt... ke BCA 
mohon di terima dan mohon konfirmasi penerimaannya begitu lozeerr ganti....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Karena Grup IV gak ada yang konfirmasi, jadwal masih seperti sebelumnya ya. Minggu, 18 Januari jam 12.00 waktu server. Tq

----------


## TSA

> Karena Grup IV gak ada yang konfirmasi, jadwal masih seperti sebelumnya ya. Minggu, 18 Januari jam 12.00 waktu server. Tq


 Maksudnya Group V ya om .......

----------


## indon3sia

Grup I 
1. koimania SHOWA 20
2. odil kokoy SHOWA 13
3. Koi Lovers SHOWA 23

Grup II 
4. cheung SHOWA 1
5. Kete SHOWA 27
6. Bony SHOWA 26

Grup III 
7. Indon3sia SHOWA 30
8. TSA SHOWA 29
9. ftupamahu (ferry) SHOWA 5

Grup IV 
10. Rony Andry SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE SHOWA 28
12. Achmad - makassar  SHOWA 8

group IV kok banyak angka 8 yah....

----------


## h3ln1k

angka cantik om sesuai fengshui   ::

----------


## indon3sia

Pilihan Tersisa:










silahkan tentukan pilihannya....

----------


## Koi Lovers

Om ajik sorry nih telat postingnya
saya pada prinsipnya OK aja dimajuin,cuma yang diatas saya gimana?
karna kan diatas saya ada om penta dan om kodok...
kalo mereka OK saya akan ikuuuutttt    ::  

coba dikontak aja om(sorry nih jadi ngerepotin)...
saya akan pantau terus perkembangannya disini

terimakasih

----------


## Penta

Wow . . Pak Achmad No. 8 . .   ::   ::   ::   ::   Pilihan ku neh . . ya apa boleh buat aku di seat Gerbong 5 .
Pak Ronny Koilovers . . . pengin nya aku juga cepet2 . Tapi aku baru buka nih . . sabar dulu ya . . . aku tak nerawang dulu .

Trims Om Ajik & Om Dodo .

Salam

----------


## kodok.ngorek

gimana niy...
grup kita jadi maju milihnya gak?

mau aku mau
pada showa merah
yang berbaris diatas
menatapku curiga
seakan penuh tanya
siapakah yg terpilih

menanti jadwal jawabku

----------


## indon3sia

tuh sudah ada semua... tunggu apalagi skrg milih besok milih... mending skrg aja.... jam 22.00 kayaknya ok... hihihi 

kompor mode:ON

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Setuju hih grup V pilih jam 22? Begadang kita, termasuk sponsornya. Ayo di konfirmasi om Penta, Koi Lovers dan kodok.ngorek

Atau:

Kalau om Koi Lovers dan om Penta sudah punya pilihan, konfirm saya. Kebetulan om kodok.ngorek sudah titip. Klo pilihannya beda, akan saya umumkan. Klo ada yang sama ya terpaksa nunggu waktunya

----------


## rvidella

aku baru lagi cariin sertifikatnya dan nyocokin dengan no absennya ... beberapa show quite amazing development

huehehehehe

bingung ... aku foto ini udah rada besaran aja susahnya adujubile ... apalagi mereka foto waktu babies ini lebih kecil yah

tsk tsk tsk

aku lagi sambil liatin motogoronya ada yang tambah banyak ... ada yang berkurang .... cute bener dah

terus udah gitu juga sumi development ... ada yang naik dan ada yang turun ... nah ini dia yang bikin nyariin sertifikatnya hampir jadi 1 jam lebih

hi development ... ada 1 showa yang hi nya nambah ... ada juga yang berkurang dibanding sertifikat awal 

malah yang saya tahu hobbyist di serpong ada yang ambil 2 dainichi sakura offspring yang sudah jadi shiro huehehehehehe

demikian update dari saya

THANKS again ALL

----------


## ronyandry

Percaya deh... apa kata lu deh bro   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Ini update listnya ... beserta kota peserta ... dan no pilihannya .... nanti abis ini kita update status paymentnya yah
klikbca nya gak mau nampilin tgl 16 tapi tadi yang sudah sms ke saya 
Pak Hasan, Pak Budi, Bu Cheung, Pak Ferry
tapi pastinya besok yah aku update ....


Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 30
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta)
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda)
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo)

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta)
17. ari-radja (Solo)
18. awal urane (Cirebon)
19. wawan (Jakarta)

----------


## Kete

Do.... ak dah transf 1.6jt thx.

----------


## rvidella

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 30
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta)
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda)
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo)

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta)
17. ari-radja (Solo)
18. awal urane (Cirebon)
19. wawan (Jakarta)

----------


## ftupamahu

> Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
> 8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 30
> 9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***


sekedar mau koreksi TSA memilih showa 29 

ferry

----------


## chivas

untuk jasa pengiriman yg diluar jabodetabek bisa PM 

or hub. 08161942067

----------


## Koi Lovers

> indon3sia   Post subject: Re: Dainichi Baby Sakura Keeping ContestPosted: Jumat Jan 16, 2009 9:52 am  
> 
> Adult Champion 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined: Senin Okt 20, 2008 10:44 pm
> Pesan: 318
> Lokasi: BandoenK 
> ...


saya setuju pak boed,
pilihan pertama saya nomer 13, alasannya:
1.Body bongsor
2.Warna hitamnya dah ngeblok
3.Overall very nice looking showa

dan ternyata jodoh berkata lain, saya dapat nomer 23 (memang pilihan kedua saya)
alasannya:
1.Pola dan warna hi menarik
2.Ada unsur 'judi' untuk sumi yang dibelakang

demikian attensi dari saya,mohon dilanjuuuuttt

tengkyu

----------


## rvidella

THANKS om Fer




> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20
> 2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
> 3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
> 5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
> 6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26
> ...

----------


## indon3sia

hari ini tidak ada yang maju yah...

----------


## rvidella

> hari ini tidak ada yang maju yah...



ayoo


goyang

duyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Koi Lovers

om do aku udah transfer kemaren 
tolong di cek ya 
tengkyu

----------


## Koi Lovers

sorry ngga baaca yg diatas om
thanks ya

----------


## indon3sia

ayo pak ferry kapan mau pilih-pilih....

----------


## ftupamahu

> ayo pak ferry kapan mau pilih-pilih....


maksudnya pilih-pilih apa pak...

ferry

----------


## hadi SE

bro dodo saya sudah bayar lunas.......... mohon di check.........
kalo bisa daftarin lagi kalo ada lowong...............buah nemanin showa saya. thanks

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> ayo pak ferry kapan mau pilih-pilih....
> 
> 
> maksudnya pilih-pilih apa pak...
> 
> ferry


maaf salah pak ronny maksudnya...
 hehhehehe .... bingung yah....

----------


## Koi Lovers

Nunggu pak penta om boed
karna ikan pilihan beliau udah dipilih (No.8 kalo ngga salah),beliau sekarang lagi nerawang-nerawang
jadi diharapkan kesabarannya,hehehe   ::   ::   ::  

dag dig dug ya pak  ::  
saya juga llhhhoooooo,cuma dipaksain tenang aja(biar keliatannya giman gitu  ::   ::  )
lagi nyilangin jari nih sambil komat kamit memohon jangan ada yang milih sasaran wakakakakakak

hepp.....(tarik napas dalam2)....huffff (lepaskan)
(tambah tegang pak)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Nunggu pak penta om boed
> karna ikan pilihan beliau udah dipilih (No.8 kalo ngga salah),beliau sekarang lagi nerawang-nerawang
> jadi diharapkan kesabarannya,hehehe     
> 
> dag dig dug ya pak  
> saya juga llhhhoooooo,cuma dipaksain tenang aja(biar keliatannya giman gitu   )
> lagi nyilangin jari nih sambil komat kamit memohon jangan ada yang milih sasaran wakakakakakak
> 
> hepp.....(tarik napas dalam2)....huffff (lepaskan)
> (tambah tegang pak)



Asal jangan itung kancing aja pak.. milihnya...

----------


## rvidella

> om do aku udah transfer kemaren 
> tolong di cek ya 
> tengkyu


 sudah di update kok pak


> bro dodo saya sudah bayar lunas.......... mohon di check.........
> kalo bisa daftarin lagi kalo ada lowong...............buah nemanin showa saya. thanks


yup sudah kulihat tapi nanti updatenya yah boss

o yah .... kayaknya sih akan ada penjualan these babies karena masih ada 21 pieces yah sisanya ... kayaknya sih harga akan dipangkas lagi ... coba lirik pak ajik deh huehehehehehe

----------


## ronyandry

> o yah .... kayaknya sih akan ada penjualan these babies karena masih ada 21 pieces yah sisanya ... *kayaknya sih harga akan dipangkas lagi ...*


Setuju bro...   ::   ::  
1 digit angka 0 nya dihilangin aja pasti baby Sakura akan laris manis   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> o yah .... kayaknya sih akan ada penjualan these babies karena masih ada 21 pieces yah sisanya ... kayaknya sih harga akan dipangkas lagi ... coba lirik pak ajik deh huehehehehehe


Sisanya itu 21 ato 11 sih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> o yah .... kayaknya sih akan ada penjualan these babies karena masih ada 21 pieces yah sisanya ... kayaknya sih harga akan dipangkas lagi ... coba lirik pak ajik deh huehehehehehe
> 
> 
> Sisanya itu 21 ato 11 sih



maaaaaaap

11 ekor sisanya

wuah bro ronny harus dinobatkan sebagai negosiator terbaik
tapi pasti tidak akan dikabulkan usulannya   ::  

pangkas pangkas pangkas ... 

cukur cukur cukur

botaxxx deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koibito

Dukung pemangkasan...
Hidup pangkas...   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Dukung pemangkasan...
> Hidup pangkas...



hidup tukang pangkas   ::  

o yah last update:
setelah transfer minta sms ke 0816.636.149 yah
apa ada yang terlupakan sama saya?

Rekening atas nama: Reynaldo Vidella
BCA Buaran : 6330377516
Mandiri Buaran : 006-000-4872598 

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta)
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo)

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta)
17. ari-radja (Solo)
18. awal urane (Cirebon)
19. wawan (Jakarta)

----------


## rvidella

> untuk jasa pengiriman yg diluar jabodetabek bisa PM 
> 
> or hub. 08161942067


mantappppppppp

----------


## Penta

> Pilihan Tersisa:


Beberapa yg potensi " the best " munngkin memang sudah dipilih rekans2 di Gerbong depan . Tapi kata orang " Showa is a mysteri " . 
Agar Pak Koilovers & Pak Kodok-ngorek tidak terlalu lama nunggu tentukan pilihan , maka saya pilih No. 21 .

Lihat fotonya sih agak mirip Induk nya yach . .   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Terima kasih Pak Ajik & Pak Dodo

Salam buat semua peserta Contest

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Grup V;
Om Penta, 21
Om Ronny Koi Lovers, 6
Om Eko kodok.ngorek, 17

Selanjutnya Grup vI

----------


## indon3sia

> Grup V;
> Om Penta, 21
> Om Ronny Koi Lovers, 6
> Om Eko kodok.ngorek, 17
> 
>   
> 
> Selanjutnya Grup vI

----------


## indon3sia

Pilihan Tersisa:






 

silahkan tentukan pilihannya.....

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Grup V;
> Om Penta, 21
> Om Ronny Koi Lovers, 6
> Om Eko kodok.ngorek, 17
> 
>   
> 
> Selanjutnya Grup vI


6 & 17 are the best of the reminder ... good choice!!   ::

----------


## indon3sia

wah.... salah pilih dong saya....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> wah.... salah pilih dong saya....


apa lagi saya pa'Bud...saya sama sekali ngak
mengerti, mana ikan yang bagus......

ferry

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> wah.... salah pilih dong saya....    
> 
> 
> apa lagi saya pa'Bud...saya sama sekali ngak
> mengerti, mana ikan yang bagus......
> 
> ferry


modal nekad aja yah pak ferry.... 

tapi kok ini keeping kok jadi rada gmana getho.. yah... sepi yg deg-deg an gene.... 
jangan-jangan dah pada ga semangat apresiasi kale yah...

kok gak ada hentakan ... 

apa lagee.. pada sibux siapin hadiah buat qta kalee yah...

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> wah.... salah pilih dong saya....    
> 
> 
> apa lagi saya pa'Bud...saya sama sekali ngak
> mengerti, mana ikan yang bagus......
> 
> ferry


jangan salah pak, itu pilihan saya dari yang tersisa...
pilihan saya lainnya no 20, 23 dan .... 5   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Berarti 2 dari ikan favorit bapak ada disaya ya   ::  (nomer 23 dan 6)
mudah2an ilmu keeping saya mumpuni dan bisa mengembangkan showa ini dengan baik

kasi masukan dong pak parameter air yang ideal buat pelihara showa (supaya suminya cepet naik)
atau pakan yang tepat,karna saya ngga paham cara pemberian makan yang bener...  ::  

trims ya pak

----------


## wawan

Nah kalau sisa dari sisa masih ada gak yah yang prospect....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, untuk mengakomodasi tuntutan para demonstran, kita akan negosiasi ulang posisi ikan sisa yang akan dipilih pada putaran kedua. Hanya saja kami butuh dukungan para demonstran untuk mengetahui seberapa banyak peminatnya. Gak lucu khan kalau kita nego hanya untuk satu orang peminat.   ::  Paling gak ada 5 orang peminat lah.. 

Yuk, isi daftar di bawah ini buat siapa aja yang minta. Tq

Grup VII/Putaran Kedua
1. ............................  
2. ...........................
3. ...........................
4. ...........................
5. ...........................

----------


## asfenv

Pak aJik,......

tolong direcap lagi ikan yg sisa tinggal yg mana aja,.

rencananya group VI jam 12 siang ini mau milih,.......

thanks Om Ajik,..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pilihan Tersisa:






 

silahkan Grup VI

----------


## TSA

> Ok, untuk mengakomodasi tuntutan para demonstran, kita akan negosiasi ulang posisi ikan sisa yang akan dipilih pada putaran kedua. Hanya saja kami butuh dukungan para demonstran untuk mengetahui seberapa banyak peminatnya. Gak lucu khan kalau kita nego hanya untuk satu orang peminat.   Paling gak ada 5 orang peminat lah.. 
> 
> Yuk, isi daftar di bawah ini buat siapa aja yang minta. Tq
> 
> Grup VII/Putaran Kedua
> 1. TSA.....................  
> 2. ...........................
> 3. ...........................
> 4. ...........................
> 5. ...........................


Buat sparing partner si 29 ...... & biar semangat ....growth nya  ::   ::   ::  

Tsa

----------


## asfenv

Group VI, memilih neh pak Ajik,..

Akumilih No. 14 dan 15 yah,....

Thanks pak ajik,...

----------


## wawan

belum mulai om... khan jam 12.00

----------


## wawan

Pak Ajik, 

Sesuai PM saya semalem, 
Saya Pilih No.15...

Bos Asveny,
Kok milih 2 ikan bos...... jadi satunya buat saya yah.. :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, dari urutannya saya anggap om asfeny ambil 14, jadi 15 utk p wawan ya
Up date grup VI:
1. Asfeny, 14
2. Wawan, 15
3. Awal Urane...
4. Ari - Radja....

----------


## dattairadian

> kasi masukan dong pak parameter air yang ideal buat pelihara showa (supaya suminya cepet naik)
> 
> trims ya pak


bisa dibaca di majalah KOIs edisi 3 nanti ....   ::

----------


## asfenv

oke deh,...


Pak ajik, ngambil ikannya dimana?

sama no rek. nya, 

Thanks

----------


## asfenv

Pak Ajik,..

group VII,....dengan harga berapa Om....?

Thanks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,..
> 
> group VII,....dengan harga berapa Om....?
> 
> Thanks.


Sementara masih 1jt, tapi klo adah ada 5 pembeli kita akan nego lagi ke samurai. Kali - kali aja bisa dapat diskon lagi... Untuk pembayaran dan pengambilan ikan, bisa dilihat di Tata Cara Pembayaran dan Pengambilan/Pengiriman Ikan pada halaman sebelumnya.

----------


## ari-radja

Pak Ajik, saya milih showa No. 25.

Update Grup VI:

1. Asfeny, 14
2. Wawan, 15
3. Awal Urane...
4. Ari - Radja. 25



Salam,

Ari Radja

----------


## hadi SE

> Ok, untuk mengakomodasi tuntutan para demonstran, kita akan negosiasi ulang posisi ikan sisa yang akan dipilih pada putaran kedua. Hanya saja kami butuh dukungan para demonstran untuk mengetahui seberapa banyak peminatnya. Gak lucu khan kalau kita nego hanya untuk satu orang peminat.   Paling gak ada 5 orang peminat lah.. 
> 
> Yuk, isi daftar di bawah ini buat siapa aja yang minta. Tq
> 
> Grup VII/Putaran Kedua
> 1. HADI SE  
> 2. ...........................
> 3. ...........................
> 4. ...........................
> 5. ...........................


Lapor boss mo tambah 1 showa lagi buat nemanin naek pesawat ke Medan...............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by ftupamahu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> ...



suka ngasih statement kontroversi sih .... singkat lagi tambah bikin orang bingung

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## rvidella

update: apa ada yang terlupakan sama saya?

Rekening atas nama: Reynaldo Vidella
BCA Buaran : 6330377516
Mandiri Buaran : 006-000-4872598 
setelah transfer minta sms ke 0816.636.149 yah


Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 *** PAID ***
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 *** PAID ***

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 15
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA ???
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 25

tolong kalo udah transfer, lagi, sms aku di 0816.636.149 yah ... thanks ...

putaran kedua?

----------


## rvidella

salah

ternyata grup 6 salip-salipan yah milihnya weleh weleh
untuk aja keliatan

lagi nyocokin pilihan kok bisa rada aneh urutannya

anyway:


Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 *** PAID ***
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 *** PAID ***

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA ???
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15

----------


## indon3sia

Grup VI 
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA ???
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15

  



Pilihan Tersisa:




 

silahkan tentukan pilihannya.....


Siapa yang diposisi Group VII
1. TSA
2. HADI SE 
3. .......... (siapa lagee....)

----------


## rvidella

pak budi tidak ikutan? 
o yah thanks pak buat di update yah

nice ....

picture jadi nice

thanks a lot

dodo

----------


## indon3sia

> pak budi tidak ikutan? 
> o yah thanks pak buat di update yah
> 
> nice ....
> 
> picture jadi nice
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> dodo


siap pak dodo... saya lage lihat yag laen dulu... yang jelas ... harga harus bisa di ego lage.. buat group VII
sssttt..... tenang aja ada yang mau bawa banyak ikan kok buat siasati ongkir luar jawa... hehhehe 
lihat-lihat dulu yah pak dodo...

----------


## rvidella

> siap pak dodo... saya lage lihat yag laen dulu... yang jelas ... harga harus bisa di ego lage.. buat group VII
> sssttt..... tenang aja ada yang mau bawa banyak ikan kok buat siasati ongkir luar jawa... hehhehe 
> lihat-lihat dulu yah pak dodo...



monggo pak

----------


## benhur

Pak dodo saya ikutan yang nomor 12 ya

----------


## ari-radja

> Pak dodo saya ikutan yang nomor 12 ya


Siapa yang diposisi Group VII
1. TSA
2. HADI SE
3. benhur. 
4. ........?

Ayo siapa lagi.....? Daftar, daftar................

Salam,
Ari Radja

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak ari
o yah ikan sudah bisa diambil di cilangkap

pak budi dan bu cheung aku akan ke bandung mungkin tanggal 22 ... nanti aku drop ikannya di samurai atau bisa juga ke tempat anda

dodo
0816.636.149

----------


## rvidella

buat yang luar kota bisa atur2an sama om chivas yah hehehehe

om chivassssssssssssssssssss

kemana yah dia

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pak Awal Spirulina sedang tidak bisa masuk ke forum,
tetapi dia menitipkan pilihannya ke saya No. 24
Confirm

----------


## asfenv

GRoup VII harga berapa pak Ajik...?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mengakomodasi keinginan untuk pangkas memangkas, maka sebagai tukang pangkas Tim Negosiatir mencoba membicarakan nasib koi - koi tersisa, mencari jalan keluar yang terbaik agar diperoleh majikan yang dapat merawatnya dengan penuh kasih sayang...

Kita coba meminta diskon hingga 20% dari harga bandrol ikan tersisa. Tetapi masalahnya tidak ada yang bisa menggaransi berapa jumlah ikan yang akan diambil. Adalah tidak pas kalau kita minta diskon hanya untuk 1 - 2 ekor ikan. Tetapi kemudian ada anggota forum ini yang berbaik hati (tidak usah disebut namanya ya, riya...) menggaransi akan mengambil sisanya bila tidak ada yang mengambil hingga 5 ekor. Atas garansi ini, maka dilakukan negosiasi dan diperoleh hasil akhirnya sebagai berikut:

1. Bagi peserta baru (_new participant_) diberikan diskon 10% sehingga harganya Rp 900.000
2. Bagi peserta yang telah ikut serta dalam grup - grup sebelumnya (putaran pertama) dan berniat mengambil ikan tersisa (pengambilan kedua, ketiga, dst) ada tambahan diskon hingga 20% sehingga harganya menjadi Rp 800.000

*Untuk Grup VII atau putaran kedua ini, yang berminat bisa langsung memilih mulai hari ini, Selasa (20/1), jam 14.00 waktu server dengan cara First Come First Serve.* 

Tetapi ada satu hal yang saya mohon maaf sebelumnya. Untuk peserta pada putaran kedua ini tidak ada souvenir kaos KOI'S karena setelah dicek stok kaos tinggal 5 pcs. Demi keadilan (takutnya peserta > 6 ekor), maka diputuskan tidak ada souvenir pada putaran kedua ini  ::  

Demikian, silakan memilih....

----------


## hadi SE

ayo discount kandas agar semuanya habissssssssssssssssss........................  ::   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> thanks pak ari
> o yah ikan sudah bisa diambil di cilangkap
> 
> pak budi dan bu cheung aku akan ke bandung mungkin tanggal 22 ... nanti aku drop ikannya di samurai atau bisa juga ke tempat anda
> 
> dodo
> 0816.636.149


dengan senang hati pak... saya akan siapkan karpet merah sepanjang cibabat sampai rumah saya... dan pengawalan setingkat RI 1 dan penutupan jalan sementara selama 1 jam antara cimahi dan nanjung... ehehhehhehe , tapi sekiranya sibux di titip di samurai juga gpp... dengan senang hati ... makasih pak dodo..

----------


## hadi SE

bos daftar lagi untuk putaran ke VII ...............jadi total 2 ekor.............
thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Silakan nanti dipilih aja langsung, dengan atau tidak mendaftar terlebih dahulu
Saya lagi tidak bisa monitor terus menerus... ada masalah dengan koneksi internet

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ini sisa pilihan untuk Putaran Kedua/ Grup VII ya...
Tinggal 20 menit lagi... silakan..

----------


## achmad

Siapa yang diposisi Group VII
1. TSA
2. HADI SE
3. benhur. 
4. Achmad - Makassar

Langsung milih aja ya om moderator. maaf nyalip (kalo bisa)  ::   ::  
Showa No. 19

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Siapa yang diposisi Group VII
> 1. TSA
> 2. HADI SE
> 3. benhur. 
> 4. Achmad - Makassar
> 
> Langsung milih aja ya om moderator. maaf nyalip (kalo bisa)   
> Showa No. 19


Mulai Jam 14.00, om   ::

----------


## benhur

om dodo dan om aji saya ambil dua ya.... no 10 dan 12. thanks

----------


## benhur

om ajik, yg di group Vll berarti harga 900rb ya, transfer and ambil ikannya d mana... thanks

----------


## indon3sia

hihihihi.... seep .. legah kayaknya panitia...

----------


## hadi SE

bro saya ambil showa 4 dan 19...thanks

----------


## Faris

> Silakan nanti dipilih aja langsung, dengan atau tidak mendaftar terlebih dahulu
> Saya lagi tidak bisa monitor terus menerus... ada masalah dengan koneksi internet


lho bukannya sudah pake BB Om... (kalo gak salah denger sih...  ::  )

----------


## hadi SE

> Originally Posted by achmad
> 
> Siapa yang diposisi Group VII
> 1. TSA
> 2. HADI SE
> 3. benhur. 
> 4. Achmad - Makassar
> 
> Langsung milih aja ya om moderator. maaf nyalip (kalo bisa)   
> ...



sorry yach bro......................showa 19 juga pilihan daku tapi acara mulai jam 14.00 waktu server..............tq

----------


## TSA

::   ::   ::   .... pilihan udah ilang semua ....  ::   ::   ::   tapi udah janji ama showa29 cariin temen...  ::   ::   ::  .......ok ..... saya pilih no 9


tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Silakan nanti dipilih aja langsung, dengan atau tidak mendaftar terlebih dahulu
> Saya lagi tidak bisa monitor terus menerus... ada masalah dengan koneksi internet
> 
> 
> lho bukannya sudah pake BB Om... (kalo gak salah denger sih...  )


Sssst..., ntar dikira majalah dah untung lagi...huahahaha

----------


## ftupamahu

dainichi baby sakura... sudah saya ambil dicilangkap,
dan sekarang sudah bernang dikolam 3T....

ferry

----------


## indon3sia

> dainichi baby sakura... sudah saya ambil dicilangkap,
> dan sekarang sudah bernang dikolam 3T....
> 
> ferry


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

pak ferry gmana ikannya... lincah kah... sehat kah.... sesuaikah dengan yang ada di photo... ???

----------


## ftupamahu

semua sesuai yang kita harapkan, sehat, sama seperti difoto, lincah, 
hanya beda jauh dengan sertificate (date of birth 05/jun/0 :: . karna mungkin masih benar-benar baby...
jadi sekarang lebih bagus...

ferry

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Klo sy cuma mau nanya kaosnya sedeng gak om ferry?

----------


## ftupamahu

> Klo sy cuma mau nanya kaosnya sedeng gak om ferry?


kaosnya pas cocok... trima kasih pa'...

ferry

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Klo sy cuma mau nanya kaosnya sedeng gak om ferry?
> 
> 
> kaosnya pas cocok... trima kasih pa'...
> 
> ferry



pak ajik .... om ferry kaosnya baru 1 ... kemaren lupa dibriefing jadi gak ngeh .. dan januar juga bingung, jadi om ferry baru 1 kaosnya

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 *** PAID ***
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 *** PAID ***

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21 *** PAID ***
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19
24. TSA - SHOWA 9
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


Rekening atas nama: Reynaldo Vidella
BCA Buaran : 6330377516
Mandiri Buaran : 006-000-4872598 
setelah transfer minta sms ke 0816.636.149 yah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kirain sengaja do, biar om ferry datang ke cilangkap lagi

----------


## ftupamahu

> Kirain sengaja do, biar om ferry datang ke cilangkap lagi


aku senang main di cilangkap tadi lama saya disana lihat-lihat ikannya keren-keren...
ada aseng juga tadi bawa ikan.... betah saya dicilangkap

ferry.

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Kirain sengaja do, biar om ferry datang ke cilangkap lagi
> 
> 
> aku senang main di cilangkap tadi lama saya disana lihat-lihat ikannya keren-keren...
> ada aseng juga tadi bawa ikan.... betah saya dicilangkap
> 
> ferry.



jadi pengen......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

ketinggalan deh...
gara-gara ngga OL 2 hari hiks hiks...

saya pilih nomer 22 ama 11 deh buat nemenin kiriman yang ke samarinda
terimakasih

----------


## Koi Lovers

Sehingga daftarnya menjadi:

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19
24. TSA - SHOWA 9
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22
27.
28.
29.
30.

trims

----------


## h3ln1k

lariss maniss   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> lariss maniss


jadi seneng yah pak.... jangan lupa... keeping kojaku pak irsan juga...biar tambah terikat kita dengan persahabatan... jadi yg keeping sudah dipastikan bakal seru-seruan dan hantam-hantaman di 6 bulan kedepan...

Bravo.. Koi-s

----------


## ari-radja

Pak Dodo, saya sudah tranfer lewat Bank OCBC NISP ke Bank Mandiri an. Reynaldo Vidella. Karena antar-bank, mungkin baru masuk besok pagi. Tlg dicek ya. Tks.

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> lariss maniss   
> 
> 
> jadi seneng yah pak.... jangan lupa... keeping kojaku pak irsan juga...biar tambah terikat kita dengan persahabatan... jadi yg keeping sudah dipastikan bakal seru-seruan dan hantam-hantaman di 6 bulan kedepan...
> 
> Bravo.. Koi-s


jangan hantam hantaman om sakit ntar saya kan kurus   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


jgn lupa ambulance nya d siapin om..  ::

----------


## wawan

Wah Bro Indon3sia sukanya pertandingan yah.... pake hantam-hantaman.....
kalau kontes.. gak perlu lah om.... kasihan nanti banyak yang KO.... dan berdarah.. darah....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> Wah Bro Indon3sia sukanya pertandingan yah.... pake hantam-hantaman.....
> kalau kontes.. gak perlu lah om.... kasihan nanti banyak yang KO.... dan berdarah.. darah....



maksudnya hntam-hantaman pakan yang bagus-bagus buat koi nya... hheheheh ...

----------


## rvidella

Update: All Babies are sold out .... THANKS to all supporters and now: Let's start the race ...
Please ask Bro Chivas for the shipping procedures ... om chivassssssssss

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 *** PAID ***
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 *** PAID ***

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21 *** PAID ***
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14 *** PAID ***
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25 *** PAID ***
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10 *** PAID ***
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12 *** PAID ***
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19
24. TSA - SHOWA 9 *** PAID ***
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22
27. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 2
28. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 3
29. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 7
30. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 16



Rekening atas nama: Reynaldo Vidella
BCA Buaran : 6330377516
Mandiri Buaran : 006-000-4872598 
setelah transfer minta sms ke 0816.636.149 yah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Habis? Wah bisa - bisa kita dapat ikan lagi nih dari para dealer...
Silakan buat dealer - dealer yang mau kasih kita ikan bagus dengan harga arisan..
Anggota forum ini kelihatannya lapar sekali ya...
Omo Shiro, Dainichi Showa, Lokal Kujyaku....

Buat partispan Baby Sakura silakan up date, apakah ikan2nya sudah sampai dan bagaimana perkembangannya. Aturan main Keeping Contest ini akan saya umumkan minggu depan sebelum tanggal 1/2.

Dengan ini forum saya pindah... ke tempat selayaknya. hmmmm 38 pages, 447 reply dan lebih dari 4000 view... Typically Dodo  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lagi hobi om temen2 keeping contest soalnya pas di kantong   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat Do...
2 kali berturut2 sukses dgn program keeping contest nya...ga ada sisa....  ::   ::  
Next program kira2 apa yah Dodo....??
Odakan...??  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Selamat Do...
> 2 kali berturut2 sukses dgn program keeping contest nya...ga ada sisa....   
> Next program kira2 apa yah Dodo....??
> Odakan...??


Bisa juga Part II-nya om...
Khan barangnya masih ada di tempat lain?

----------


## darren febriano

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Selamat Do...
> 2 kali berturut2 sukses dgn program keeping contest nya...ga ada sisa....   
> Next program kira2 apa yah Dodo....??
> Odakan...??


Bisa juga Part II-nya om...
Khan barangnya masih ada di tempat lain?[/quote:29bxx8o3]
_agree_  ::

----------


## asfenv

Om Dodo,  .

.dilanjut Keeping contest nya  " Kohaku  Keeping Contest :  Dari Sakai.....he..he..he

NB: Kemarin pas ambil ikan di cilangkap, pas liat ke Bak biru ada Kohaku ukuran kurang lebih 55cm , mantap  ::   ::  

kayaknya simpanan om Dodo tuh,...he..he..he..maksud hati seh naksir,..tapi harganya masih pake Yen    he..he..he.. 

seremmmmmm..............  ::  , ( harga berbanding Lurus sama Quality nya seh.....)

----------


## indon3sia

Update ... 5 ikan sudah cebur ke kolam siang ini, pak dodo sendiri yg kirim ikan saya dah ibu jeni cheung,, duh terima kasih pak dodo....
ikan sehat... sudah mau campur dengan yg laennya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Update ... 5 ikan sudah cebur ke kolam siang ini, pak dodo sendiri yg kirim ikan saya dah ibu jeni cheung,, duh terima kasih pak dodo....
> ikan sehat... sudah mau campur dengan yg laennya...


Usul, om... sertifikatnya dijilid biar gak rusak...
Lima sertifikat dah bisa jadi 1 album   ::

----------


## chivas

> untuk jasa pengiriman yg diluar jabodetabek bisa PM 
> 
> or hub. 08161942067

----------


## indon3sia

> Usul, om... sertifikatnya dijilid biar gak rusak...
> Lima sertifikat dah bisa jadi 1 album



siap...!!! sudah di kasih pigura dan di tempel di pinggir kolam...

----------


## rvidella

> Update ... 5 ikan sudah cebur ke kolam siang ini, pak dodo sendiri yg kirim ikan saya dah ibu jeni cheung,, duh terima kasih pak dodo....
> ikan sehat... sudah mau campur dengan yg laennya...



pak budi datang tadi bawa pemain bintang dari PERSIKAB Bandung huehehehehe calon Maradona Sunda ... gila maradona? jadul bener? ya wes Pele lah ....   ::

----------


## wahyu

wahhhh sukses nih om dodo...  ::   ::

----------


## Kete

Selamat yah Do  ::   ::   ::   Semoga sukses selalu.
Kalo keburu hari minggu 25Jan'09 dr airport sy lgs jemput ikannya, 
mudah2an dodo ngga keberatan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Bos Dodo,

Saya sudah transfer ke rek Mandiri.
Apakah besok ikan bisa saya ambil dan dimana..

Thanks..

----------


## darren febriano

all participants.. ayo semangat. sukses keeping koinya, pasti bagus hasilnya.
buat tambah semangat.. ini 2 ekor nisai dari oyagoi Sakura (dipasarkan saat ini di Narita).

saudaranya mirip2 lah  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

wah wah manteb bener hasilnya
bikin tambah semangat aja

ini mirip ngga ya? 
http://i545.photobucket.com/albums/hh36 ... 2-0111.jpg

http://i545.photobucket.com/albums/hh36 ... 3-15cm.jpg

(sorry ngga bisa nampilin side by side karna keterbatasan skill)   ::   ::  
ada yang bisa bantu gmn caranya supaya bisa nampilin side by side pictures?
tuolong infonya

terimakasih

----------


## Koi Lovers

sorry ada kesalahan tampaknya   ::  

http://s545.photobucket.com/albums/hh36 ... 2-0111.jpg


http://s545.photobucket.com/albums/hh36 ... 2-0111.jpg

----------


## Koi Lovers

hua hua hua....  ::   ::   ::  
maaf ya dewan moderator,ini percobaan saya yang terakhir
kalo gagal juga mohon pertolongannya, hiks hiks





mudah2an muncul

----------


## rvidella

> Bos Dodo,
> 
> Saya sudah transfer ke rek Mandiri.
> Apakah besok ikan bisa saya ambil dan dimana..
> 
> Thanks..



Thanks juga pak
ambil di cilangkap pak
Nama orang saya Januar pak di 081382718000

konfirmasi dulu saja sama dia pak

keluarnya di setu/cilangkap yah pak toll JORR

----------


## rvidella

> Selamat yah Do     Semoga sukses selalu.
> Kalo keburu hari minggu 25Jan'09 dr airport sy lgs jemput ikannya, 
> mudah2an dodo ngga keberatan



boleh pak sekalian ama si papan catur yah pak
kontak januar aja

dodo

----------


## rvidella

Update: All Babies are sold out .... THANKS to all supporters and now: Let's start the race ...
Please ask Bro Chivas for the shipping procedures ... om chivassssssssss

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 *** PAID ***
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 *** PAID ***

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21 *** PAID ***
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14 *** PAID ***
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25 *** PAID ***
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24 *** PAID ***
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15 *** PAID ***

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10 *** PAID ***
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12 *** PAID ***
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4 *** PAID ***
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19 *** PAID ***
24. TSA - SHOWA 9 *** PAID ***
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22
27. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 2 *** PAID ***
28. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 3 *** PAID ***
29. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 7 *** PAID ***
30. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 16 *** PAID ***



Rekening atas nama: Reynaldo Vidella
BCA Buaran : 6330377516
Mandiri Buaran : 006-000-4872598 
setelah transfer minta sms ke 0816.636.149 yah

----------


## indon3sia

sepi yah... kayak dimana getho....

----------


## rvidella

> sepi yah... kayak dimana getho....



dimana ayo

suasana liburan kali pak

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> sepi yah... kayak dimana getho....
> 
> 
> 
> dimana ayo
> 
> suasana liburan kali pak



betul sekali pak... pada liburan semua kali yah... 
pak dodo ini keeping contect gak ada sponsor dari product pakan yah... heheeh   ::   ::   ::  
kalao ada kan enak yah pak...

----------


## odil kokoy

Bro Dodo kasih deeeh Sugiyama Beninohana 2kg gito .... or  Sugiyama yang jenis laen juga kaga nolak......  or merek laen juga engga ape deh...... kasi......deh....... hikari :P  :P  :P  :P  hmmmm ..... nyam....nyam..... ::   ::   ::   ::  racun......racun.......  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> ...



hehehehe sponsornya samurai koi makanya hadiahnya juga voucher buat beli ikan
tapi kan nanti pemenang akan dapat cash, bisa buat beli pakan pak boed ... nanti belinya di dodokoi yah huehehehehehehe   ::  

pak ajik ... sebagian besar ikan sudah dikirim ke peserta ... nungguin aturan permainan dan kriteria penilaian nih ... apa sudah yah hueheheheh maap kalo udah

----------


## Penta

> pak ajik ... sebagian besar ikan sudah dikirim ke peserta ... nungguin aturan permainan dan kriteria penilaian nih ... apa sudah yah hueheheheh maap kalo udah


Kami nantikan " Rule of the Game " nya . . . jika boleh juga Kriteria Judging.

Salam

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> pak ajik ... sebagian besar ikan sudah dikirim ke peserta ... nungguin aturan permainan dan kriteria penilaian nih ... apa sudah yah hueheheheh maap kalo udah
> 
> 
> Kami nantikan " Rule of the Game " nya . . . jika boleh juga Kriteria Judging.
> 
> Salam



Zoon ,,,, om ajik? huehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

om danu ... mohon bantuannya buat kontak yang perlu dibantu soal transportasinya yah

baby-baby ini kasian nih udah puasa 2 minggu yah ... belom mamam dan mimik cucuk kata om penta huehehehehehehe

----------


## Koi Lovers

waduh dah lama juga ya puasanya...
ntar setelah tiba mesti puasa lagi....
merana kali mereka...

om chivas kirim secepatnya aja deh,saya ngga tega..   ::   ::  
trims ya om

----------


## Penta

Saya berharap dan do'akan semua baby Sakura ini punya rekans2 semua dan punya saya tentunya . . . bisa berumur panjang untuk dinikmati perkembangannya . . . kalau baca sekilas tread Omosako Shiro baby . . tingkat mortalitasnya 20% . . hiiiiiiii. . . seremmmmm . . . 

Salam hangat

----------


## chivas

> waduh dah lama juga ya puasanya...
> ntar setelah tiba mesti puasa lagi....
> merana kali mereka...
> 
> om chivas kirim secepatnya aja deh,saya ngga tega..    
> trims ya om


kata pak bos hr jumat...?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Koi Lovers
> 
> waduh dah lama juga ya puasanya...
> ntar setelah tiba mesti puasa lagi....
> merana kali mereka...
> 
> om chivas kirim secepatnya aja deh,saya ngga tega..    
> trims ya om
> 
> ...


Lebih cepat lebih baik huehehehehehe

iya nih buat yang belum ambil baby sakura ...

1) ikannya puasanya dah cukup lama ... kelaparan katanya
2) bak karantinanya perlu dipake huehehehehehe

thanks yah

rasanya yang belum diambil

1) Solo : Pak Ari dan Pak Kodok
2) Cirebon: Om Awwal
3) Medan: Pak Hadi
4) Samarinda: Pak Ronny
5) Makasar: Pak Achmad

----------


## chivas

report :

om Hadi SE, Om koilover, om Achmad InsyaAllah dikirim bsk by plane....

----------


## Penta

Aku tadi baru ngambil . . . semua masih nampak sehat . . tapi agak loyo . . sudah pada pengin Buka Puasa . .   ::   ::  
Yg untuk Makasar . . siapin aja Es Pisang Ijo . . . yg unt Medan siapin aja Es Terong Belanda . . . yg unt Cirebon enaknya Teh Poci . .   ::   ::   ::  

Biar cepet sehat tuh Baby Sakura . .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

kalo medan sudah disiapkan Martabe................(marquisa Terong Belanda ) nyam....nyam........  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Apakah mr kodok.ngorek sudah konfirm ke om chivas tentang pengiriman ikan saya dan om kodok.ngorek ke Solo? Kata om kodok.ngorek ikan akan dikirim Sabtu besok ya? Tks.

Salam,

----------


## chivas

> Apakah mr kodok.ngorek sudah konfirm ke om chivas tentang pengiriman ikan saya dan om kodok.ngorek ke Solo? Kata om kodok.ngorek ikan akan dikirim Sabtu besok ya? Tks.
> 
> Salam,


benar sekali pak...InsyaAllah dikirim hr jumat dan tiba di solo hr sabtu..  ::

----------


## Kete

Biar peraturannya blm diumumkan yg penting ak sdh lapor yah : ( Showa 27 )
Dipelihara di bak fiber 2x1,4x t.air 0,6 = +/- 1,7 Ton air ( Termasuk filter )
Populasi : 5 Ekor ukuran 30-40 Cm + Shiro 4 ( Baby Shiro ) = total 7 ekor
Pakan : Sugiyama Hi-grow
Masuk bak fiber : 27 Jan 2009.

----------


## kodok.ngorek

ikan ku en pak ari.radja sudah nyampe...
hehe cant hardly wait buat masukin ke mudpond...

btw rule of gamenya gimana yah...
klo kudu mosting foto perkembangan tiap bulan mgkn agak susah sering2 nangkepin dr mudpond, minta ijin dari awal foto perkembangan hanya sekali aja pas terakhir mo selesai kontes...

----------


## chivas

report chivas expedisi :

- om Koi lover
- om Achmad
- om Benhur
- om Bony
- om Hadi SE
- om Kodok ngorek ( kok namanya kyk nama gending jumenengan susuhunan yah )  ::  
- om Ari radja

Alhamdullilah sdh sampai dgn selamat masing2 di rmhnya yg baru
terima kasih atas kepercayaan yg diberikan oleh chivas expedisi


ditunggu order berikut nya..  ::

----------


## koilvr

nice meeting you today Pak   ::  

ditunggu fotonya

rgds




> report chivas expedisi :
> 
> - om Koi lover
> - om Achmad
> - om Benhur
> - om Bony
> - om Hadi SE
> - om Kodok ngorek ( kok namanya kyk nama gending jumenengan susuhunan yah )  
> - om Ari radja
> ...

----------


## achmad

terima kasih om chivas,  ::  

ikan telah tiba di makassar dengan selamat dan sehat sekarang sementara masih dalam bak karantina 1m x 2m dengan tinggi air 30 cm + elbayou (bener ngga ya nulisnya :P   ::  )

----------


## chivas

> nice meeting you today Pak   
> 
> ditunggu fotonya
> 
> rgds
> 
> [


nice to meet u too  ::

----------


## ari-radja

> ikan ku en pak ari.radja sudah nyampe...
> hehe cant hardly wait buat masukin ke mudpond...
> 
> btw rule of gamenya gimana yah...
> klo kudu mosting foto perkembangan tiap bulan mgkn agak susah sering2 nangkepin dr mudpond, minta ijin dari awal foto perkembangan hanya sekali aja pas terakhir mo selesai kontes...


Pertanyaan om kodok.ngorek ini kok belum ada yang menjawab ya? Kami benar-benar menunggu rule of gamenya. Karena, kalau dipelihara di kolam besar tentu akan kesulitan menangkap jika persyaratannya harus ada foto perkembangan tiap bulan. Apalagi, setelah kami terima ternyata ikannya masih sangat kecil, jadi seandainya dilepas di mud pond benar-benar bakal amblas dimakan biawak seperti nasib ikan beberapa teman yang ikut GO Showa Maruyama beberapa waktu lalu. Om dodo, kapan rule of gam-nye dipublikasikan?

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## rvidella

> Om dodo, kapan rule of gam-nye dipublikasikan?
> 
> Salam,
> 
> ari radja


hey pak ari ....

soon ...

draft sudah ada di compie pak ajik
tinggal finalisasi

 ::  

thanks ya

----------


## Kete

Tuh...Dodo kalo GO kolamnya hrs steril dr Biawak.......... bener ngga om Ari   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Tuh...Dodo kalo GO kolamnya hrs steril dr Biawak.......... bener ngga om Ari



untung aja yang ini keeping contest yah huehehehehehehehe

----------


## Kete

::   ::   ::  
Buat yang besok itu lho  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Buat yang besok itu lho



ooooooooo terakhir ke bandung sih cuman dimasukin PK ... gak tahu kalo bermutasi dari PK jadi Biawak .... hmmmm

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
>    
> Buat yang besok itu lho  
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooooo terakhir ke bandung sih cuman dimasukin PK ... gak tahu kalo bermutasi dari PK jadi Biawak .... hmmmm


He he he...., PK kan kependekan dari PiawaK --adiknya BiawaK...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SAKURA DAINICHI SHOWA KEEPING CONTEST
TATA CARA KEGIATAN (RULE OF THE GAME)*

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Sakura Dainichi Showa Keeping Contest

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Sakura Dainichi Showa Keeping Contest adalah ajang kompetisi memilih satu atau lebih koi dari varietas showa yang berasal dari Dainichi (bloodline: Sakura) untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam masing  masing partisipan dengan perlakuan yang tidak dibatasi selama periode 6 (enam) bulan. Pada akhir periode koi  koi tersebut akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri dengan kriteria yang telah ditentukan 

*Koi  koi bersertifikat dari Dainichi Koi Farm berukuran 15  20 cm, disediakan oleh Samurai Koi sebagai bagian kerja sama dengan KOIs*

*TUJUAN*
-. Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal 
-. Meningkatkan kemampuan partisipan dalam memelihara koi dengan cara sharing dan diskusi dengan partisipan lain atau anggota forum KOIs

*AGENDA*
31/12/08  13/01/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
14/01/09  19/01/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
20/01/09  31/01/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/02/09  31/07/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/08/09  09/08/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
10/08/09 	        , Pengumuman Pemenang	

*PARTISIPAN*
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

*PENJELASAN KEGIATAN*
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 1 Februari - 31 Juli 2009
2. Partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping 
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan
6. Partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. 

*PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir periode Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewab Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum. 
2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 14 Juli 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 31 Juli 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Partisipan diminta untuk memberikan informasi secara jujur mengenai ukuran ikannya pada saat akan dinilai 
*4. Setiap anggota Dewan Juri akan memilih 5 (lima) koi terbaik secara urut mulai dari yang paling baik untuk masing  masing  kriteria berikut:
-. Koi yang pertumbuhan badannya paling optimal, dilihat dari ukuran dan bentuk badannya
-. Koi yang pertumbuhan suminya paling dramatis
-. Koi yang memiliki kualitas skin paling baik
-. Koi yang memiliki keindahan secara keseluruhan (overal beauty)* 
5. Keempat kriteria tersebut memiliki bobot yang sama
6. Untuk setiap kriteria penjurian, koi yang terpilih akan mendapatkan poin dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
-. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapat poin 8
-. Koi pilihan kedua akan mendapat poin 5
-. Koi pilihan ketiga akan mendapat poin 3
-. Koi pilihan keempat akan mendapat poin 2
-. Koi pilihan kelima akan mendapat poin 1
7. Seluruh poin yang didapatkan akan dijumlahkan. 
8. Pemenang kegiatan ini adalah partisipan yang koinya memperoleh nilai kumulatif yang tinggi dengan ketentuan:
-. Pemenang I adalah ikan yang mendapat poin tertinggi. 
-. Pemenang II adalah yang mendapat poin kedua tertinggi
-. Pemenang II adalah yang mendapat poin ketiga tertinggi

*DEWAN JURI*
1. Datta Iradian Sutomo
2. Rudyanto koilvr
3. Robby Iwan
4. Luki

*HADIAH*
Pemenang I, Uang Tunai Rp 500.000 dan voucher belanja di Samurai Koi senilai Rp 1,500,000
Pemenang II, Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dan voucher belanja di Samurai Koi senilai Rp 1,000,000
Pemenang III, Uang Tunai Rp 200,000 dan voucher belanja di Samurai Koi senilai Rp 500,000 

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs selaku penyelenggara untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

*Kegiatan ini berlangsung atas partisipasi Samurai Koi, Dodo Koi dan Chivas Expedition*

----------


## ronyandry

BRAVO BUAT KOI's atas Rules of the gamenya   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> BRAVO BUAT KOI's atas Rules of the gamenya



plok plok plok .........manstap

----------


## Kete

Sekali lagi om Ajik membuktikan dirinya sebagai organizer yg baik
Selamat buat om Ajik, terima kasih atas koordinasinya, juga om Dodo, om Chivas, para dealer dan semua
pihak yg telah membantu terwujudnya kegiatan ini.

----------


## rvidella

Update: All Babies are SOLD OUT n PAID UP .... THANKS to all supporters and now: Let's start the race ...


Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 *** PAID ***
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 *** PAID ***
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26 *** PAID ***

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 *** PAID ***
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 *** PAID ***
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 *** PAID ***

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18 *** PAID ***
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 *** PAID ***
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 *** PAID ***

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21 *** PAID ***
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 *** PAID ***
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17 *** PAID ***

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14 *** PAID ***
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25 *** PAID ***
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24 *** PAID ***
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15 *** PAID ***

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10 *** PAID ***
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12 *** PAID ***
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4 *** PAID ***
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19 *** PAID ***
24. TSA - SHOWA 9 *** PAID ***
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11 *** PAID ***
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22 *** PAID ***
27. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 2 *** PAID ***
28. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 3 *** PAID ***
29. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 7 *** PAID ***
30. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 16 *** PAID ***

Selamat berlomba .... Thanks again Pak Ajik n Mr Delivery - Pak Chipas ... orang sunda soalnya yang ngomong

----------


## Koi Lovers

terimakasih untuk semua pihak penyelenggara yang terkait atas suksesnya even ini
juga untuk para peserta yang sudah dengan antusias menyambut even ini

sekarang marilah kita berjuang untuk membesarkan dan memoles ikan2 ini
selamat berjuang

KEEP THE SPIRIT ON

----------


## Penta

Top Markotop . . Rule of the Game nya.

Let's keeping with love . .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sukses bro   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Top Markotop . . Rule of the Game nya.
> 
> Let's keeping with love . .



ayo diposting lagi yang udah

----------


## indon3sia

belom rame yang upload  yah... hehehhe

----------


## rvidella

> belom rame yang upload  yah... hehehhe


pak budi, welcome bak

----------


## indon3sia

makasih pak dodo... huiihh... rame yah... setelah beberapa lama gak nongol... cuman kok lelang sepi yah....

----------


## Kete

Krisis global ==== krisis beli Koi

----------


## ari-radja

Ini showa saya, lagi mojok. Mulutnya kok monyok gitu ya? Kelularan Tukul Arwana 'kali, tapi yang ini Tukul Koi,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  :

----------


## rvidella

> Ini showa saya, lagi mojok. Mulutnya kok monyok gitu ya? Kelularan Tukul Arwana 'kali, tapi yang ini Tukul Koi,       :


kok bisa? kenapa pak ari? wuah ... dijejelin nasi liwet yah?
coba diangkat pak ... dan diperhatikan dari depan

----------


## ari-radja

> kok bisa? kenapa pak ari? wuah ... dijejelin nasi liwet yah?
> coba diangkat pak ... dan diperhatikan dari depan



He he he..., sulit nangkepnya om. Nyelip dikit, ilang deh. Bisa monyong gt kan waktu saya ambil gambarnya dia barusan masukan pakan ke mulutnya. Kemarin saya kasih nasi liwet minta nambah, saya kawatir bisa potbelly. Tks.

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> kok bisa? kenapa pak ari? wuah ... dijejelin nasi liwet yah?
> coba diangkat pak ... dan diperhatikan dari depan
> 
> 
> 
> He he he..., sulit nangkepnya om. Nyelip dikit, ilang deh. Bisa monyong gt kan waktu saya ambil gambarnya dia barusan masukan pakan ke mulutnya. Kemarin saya kasih nasi liwet minta nambah, saya kawatir bisa potbelly. Tks.
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   kebanyakan makan di mbok galak kali om

----------


## ari-radja

> kebanyakan makan di mbok galak kali om


He he he...., nggak berani kayaknya, saking galaknya.

----------


## wawan

Makannya jangan di batasin om, nanti malah makin panjang... he he he..
tapi kira2 bisa pot belly gak yah....  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Makannya jangan di batasin om, nanti malah makin panjang... he he he..
> tapi kira2 bisa pot belly gak yah....


yang punya pak wawan gimana nih? hehehehe maap yah pak waktu bapak ambil ikan aku tidak bisa ngobrol

----------


## rvidella

punya pak ari sudah okay kah?

Om Yudi ... kemaren udah yah 10% penjualan dari Dainichi Baby Sakura ini

----------


## hadi SE

bisa gede gak kalo keeping di akuarium ukuran 180 X 60 X 70 cm   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> yang punya pak wawan gimana nih? hehehehe maap yah pak waktu bapak ambil ikan aku tidak bisa ngobrol


Waduh jadi malu nih.. Masa nanya punya saya sih....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Baby Sakuranya aja yah...  ::   ::   ::  

Ini foto tanggal 1 Maret 2009, jadi umurnya 1 bulan di tempat saya....
ukuran up to 25 cm....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> yang punya pak wawan gimana nih? hehehehe maap yah pak waktu bapak ambil ikan aku tidak bisa ngobrol
> 
> 
> Waduh jadi malu nih.. Masa nanya punya saya sih....       
> 
> Baby Sakuranya aja yah...    
> 
> ...


GILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA? 10 cm dalam sebulan pak? maaap huehehehehehehehe

nice nice .....

body jadi lebih enak dilihat

bisa tahu rahasianya pak? makanan? kolamnya ... wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  salutttttttttttttttt

ayo pak 

ajari kita semua yah .....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> yang punya pak wawan gimana nih? hehehehe maap yah pak waktu bapak ambil ikan aku tidak bisa ngobrol
> 
> 
> Waduh jadi malu nih.. Masa nanya punya saya sih....



pak ... baby sakura di tempat bapak aja nambah 10cm yah? apalagi punya bapak itu yang udah lebih dari sebulan pak?
pasti ,,,, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


Ssst..... anak kecil nggak boleh nakal ya......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Ssst..... anak kecil nggak boleh nakal ya......


yang lain mungkin ada yang mau update .... masih kagum ama pak wawan
pa de ... iku showa ya opo kabare?

----------


## wawan

> GILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA? 10 cm dalam sebulan pak? maaap huehehehehehehehe
> nice nice .....
> body jadi lebih enak dilihat
> bisa tahu rahasianya pak? makanan? kolamnya ... wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  salutttttttttttttttt
> ayo pak 
> ajari kita semua yah .....


Pak Dodo Lebai deh.....  ::   ::   ::  
nambah +/- 7 cm pak.... waktu ambil itu ikan sudah gede kayaknya... :P  :P  :P 

Wah kalau rahasia gimana nyeritainnya yah...  ::   ::   ::  
Makanannya standar... CP dan sakai High Colour....
Kolam kecil pak.... tapi jumlah ikan yang sangat sedikit... jadi pas waktu makan mereka gak rebutan... pada nyantai semua pak....  ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> [


Uedan tenan. Lha showaku kok gak tambah gede blas?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Uedan tenan. Lha showaku kok gak tambah gede blas?


belum waktunya pak ari...pengalaman saya untuk ikan kecil kalo udh waktunya memanjang....bisa sangat cepat perkembangannya....tapi ntar bisa berhenti lagi....seperti ada timing nya....

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> ...


yg cepat bisa jantan ya Pak?

----------


## wawan

Wah mungkin banyak saingan pak...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Kok gak ada yang posting perkembangan baby dainichinya ya......  ::   ::   ::  
lagi pada sibuk ngasih makan kali yah....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Kok gak ada yang posting perkembangan baby dainichinya ya......    
> lagi pada sibuk ngasih makan kali yah....


pada minder bro ngliat postinganmu
ikanku jadi terlihat twinkle twinkle little star...

----------


## wawan

Jangan merendah gitu donk bro...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Posting aja... khan buat pembelajaran....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> Kok gak ada yang posting perkembangan baby dainichinya ya......    
> lagi pada sibuk ngasih makan kali yah....   
> 
> 
> pada minder bro ngliat postinganmu
> ikanku jadi terlihat twinkle twinkle little star...



huehehehehehehe setujuh

----------


## wawan

kalau orang... sih.. cewek lebih dulu gede baru cowok....

waktu saya SD ngeliat cewek... kayaknya gede banget.... :P  :P  :P 

Tapi pas SMP udah mau kelar terus SMA cewek SD yang dulu gede... hanya sebatas bahu aja,....   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Beda banget yah dengan koi....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kalau orang... sih.. cewek lebih dulu gede baru cowok....
> 
> waktu saya SD ngeliat cewek... kayaknya gede banget.... :P  :P  :P 
> 
> Tapi pas SMP udah mau kelar terus SMA cewek SD yang dulu gede... hanya sebatas bahu aja,....      
> 
> Beda banget yah dengan koi....



artinya? ..... dulu waktu SD saya lihat cewek SD .... suka .... SMP .... tetep suka .... SMA tambah suka ... KULIAH lebih tambah suka ... sekarang .... MAU MAU MAU?   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> kalau orang... sih.. cewek lebih dulu gede baru cowok....
> 
> waktu saya SD ngeliat cewek... kayaknya gede banget.... :P  :P  :P 
> 
> Tapi pas SMP udah mau kelar terus SMA cewek SD yang dulu gede... hanya sebatas bahu aja,....      
> 
> Beda banget yah dengan koi....   
> ...


Hahahahaha om Dodo bisa bisa aja...   ::

----------


## rvidella

belajarlah dari om gajah ...... hehehehehehehe

----------


## seven7colour

> belajarlah dari om gajah ...... hehehehehehehe


Tullll *om Bunta* ahlinya.....
OOT deh.... nanti kena semprit lagi   ::

----------


## mrbunta

huz huz huz ini threat nya org

----------


## seven7colour

> huz huz huz ini threat nya org


Siap..... Kembali ke MARKAS lagi.....  ::

----------


## rvidella

ada yang mau update ttg dainichi sakuranya

denger-denger new batch of dainichi sakura akan masuk indo di bulan april nih

katanya sih higher batch .... means higher quality kali yah

----------


## wawan

Kayaknya Higher price pak....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

rekan all,

update... 3 ikan dainichi dengan nomor 3, 7, 16 keluar dari arena... ke-3 nya mati...
karena keadaan kesehatan saya... ikan tersebut kurang terkontrol, sisa 2 ikan lagi itupun dalam bak karantina dan dalam keadaan sakit seperti pemiliknya...

----------


## rvidella

> rekan all,
> 
> update... 3 ikan dainichi dengan nomor 3, 7, 16 keluar dari arena... ke-3 nya mati...
> karena keadaan kesehatan saya... ikan tersebut kurang terkontrol, sisa 2 ikan lagi itupun dalam bak karantina dan dalam keadaan sakit seperti pemiliknya...


cepet sembuh pak

----------


## seven7colour

> rekan all,
> 
> update... 3 ikan dainichi dengan nomor 3, 7, 16 keluar dari arena... ke-3 nya mati...
> karena keadaan kesehatan saya... ikan tersebut kurang terkontrol, sisa 2 ikan lagi itupun dalam bak karantina dan dalam keadaan sakit seperti pemiliknya...


Semoga cepat sembuh........  ::

----------


## wawan

Turut berduka... semoga cepat pulih... semua....

----------


## Koi Lovers

turut berduka cita untuk ikan nya yg mati om
Dan berharap semoga bpk cpt sembuh,
Jg ikan yg dikarantinanya...

----------


## mrbunta

> rekan all,
> 
> update... 3 ikan dainichi dengan nomor 3, 7, 16 keluar dari arena... ke-3 nya mati...
> karena keadaan kesehatan saya... ikan tersebut kurang terkontrol, sisa 2 ikan lagi itupun dalam bak karantina dan dalam keadaan sakit seperti pemiliknya...


loh sakit apa toh om kok gak sembuh sembuh?
semoga cepat sembuh ya

----------


## rvidella

yang ini juga di update yah om helmy hueheheheheehe

thanks boss semarang

AGENDA
31/12/08  13/01/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
14/01/09  19/01/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
20/01/09  31/01/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/02/09  31/07/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/08/09  09/08/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
10/08/09 , Pengumuman Pemenang

----------


## ad666

> rekan all,
> 
> update... 3 ikan dainichi dengan nomor 3, 7, 16 keluar dari arena... ke-3 nya mati...
> karena keadaan kesehatan saya... ikan tersebut kurang terkontrol, sisa 2 ikan lagi itupun dalam bak karantina dan dalam keadaan sakit seperti pemiliknya...


cepet sembuh om . . . dititipin ke hotel koi ajah om. . . biar fokus kekesehatan om dulu . .

----------


## Kete

Lapor sama bos Dodo :



Bersama ikan lainnya

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak

----------


## wawan

<ohon ijin update Baby Dainichinya....   ::   ::  

foto tanggal 1 Maret 2009 up to 25 cm..............  Ini 11 April 2009 Ukuran 35 cm....  ::   ::   ::  


  ........

----------


## wawan

Ini foto sebenarnya dengan menggunakan ember yang sama.. 
namun pada waktu yan berbeda...  ::   ::  

Bisa-bisa foto lagi bulan depan ember udah gak muat nih....  ::   ::   ::  

1 Maret 2009 ......................... 11 April 2009.....

    ....................

----------


## h3ln1k

gile benerr grow nya gila2an   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Ini foto sebenarnya dengan menggunakan ember yang sama.. 
> namun pada waktu yan berbeda...   
> 
> Bisa-bisa foto lagi bulan depan ember udah gak muat nih....
> 
> 1 Maret 2009 ......................... 11 April 2009.....



kayaknya dodo jual bak ukur loh pak huehehehehehehe
 ::

----------


## mrbunta

dodo jual khusus koi's member
bak ukur discount 50%  ::

----------


## wawan

Kalau disc 75% langsung anter ke cibubur pak....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Kalau disc 75% langsung anter ke cibubur pak....



terbanyak baru di 74,5% jual ke gajah
bak ukur .... cuman ukurannya doank tapi

----------


## rvidella

pak helmy bisa minta tolong bantu rekap juga yah buat dainichi showa ini?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> Kalau disc 75% langsung anter ke cibubur pak....     
> 
> 
> 
> terbanyak baru di 74,5% jual ke gajah
> bak ukur .... cuman ukurannya doank tapi


loh katanya kemaren ukurannya gratis. bak nya yg discount 74.5%

----------


## rvidella

ah om suka gitu ah

disini juga sama nih

kalo ada yang bisa posting
so far
pembelajaran apa yang anda sudah dapatkan?

----------


## Koi Lovers

lapor pak dodo...showa nomer 11 dan 22 sudah tiada...
mereka sepakat untuk melompat keluar kolam sama2 melalui chamber filter saya yang memang rendah sisinya
(masuknya melalui bottom drain)..

sekarang tersisa 2 showa ajah,nomer 23 dan 6
mereka dikolam gede jadi agak susah nangkepnya,ntar kalo dah kefoto akan saya update
sekian kabar dari saya
trims

----------


## wawan

waduh.. kontestan udah banyak yang berguguran nih....
Gimana hadiah ditambah untuk kategori growth... hehehehe  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> waduh.. kontestan udah banyak yang berguguran nih....
> Gimana hadiah ditambah untuk kategori growth...


gimana kalo kategorinya ditambah? life survival?   ::   ::   ::  

hehehehehehe

itulah suka duka nya keeping contest yah

kalo grow out pilihan menarik buat yang belum punya kolam   ::

----------


## rvidella

udah hampir 3 bulan yah




> yang ini juga di update yah om helmy hueheheheheehe
> 
> thanks boss semarang
> 
> AGENDA
> 31/12/08  13/01/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
> 14/01/09  19/01/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
> 20/01/09  31/01/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
> 01/02/09  31/07/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
> ...

----------


## koimania

mau update untuk Showa 20
foto diambil tgl 17 Mei 2009, panjang kira2 20cm, dipiara di akuarium dengan makanan CP:

http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/alb ... g_Contest#

----------


## seven7colour

Gambarnya kok tidak muncul?

----------


## ad666

> Gambarnya kok tidak muncul?


rahasia mungkin  ::

----------


## elvin

hiii salam perkenalan mulai aktif lg nich

----------


## koimania

> mau update untuk Showa 20
> foto diambil tgl 17 Mei 2009, panjang kira2 20cm, dipiara di akuarium dengan makanan CP:
> 
> http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/alb ... g_Contest#


iya nih moderator, kenapa setiap kali coba post image selalu tdk berhasil..... apa yg salah sih?

----------


## kerogawa

bagus2 perkembangan baby dainichi nya..
more updates dong..

----------


## wawan

Pak Dodo,

Kayaknya Go sudah mau jatuh tempo ya..   ::   ::  
ayo foto ikan masing2....   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Pak Dodo,
> 
> Kayaknya Go sudah mau jatuh tempo ya..    
> ayo foto ikan masing2....


hehehehe pak dodo nya gak simpen pak .... tapi banyak yang simpen .... ayo ayo ayo siap siap .....

----------


## 36aquatic

> iya nih moderator, kenapa setiap kali coba post image selalu tdk berhasil..... apa yg salah sih?


Kayanya pake photo bucket lebih gampang buat share pak. Multiply urlnya kepanjangan jadi gak bisa diambil url photo saja dengan klik kanan properties karena pasti url kepotong.

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak harry

----------


## kerogawa

knapa ya dainichi baby sakura ini merah nya lebih cenderung orange?
apakah type dainichi memang warna merah nya gt? ..
saya punya 3 ekor, smua nya gitu jg..
mungkin bisa saling berbagi pngalaman..
thks

----------


## rvidella

> knapa ya dainichi baby sakura ini merah nya lebih cenderung orange?
> apakah type dainichi memang warna merah nya gt? ..
> saya punya 3 ekor, smua nya gitu jg..
> mungkin bisa saling berbagi pngalaman..
> thks



saya ada keep ..... 5 ekor
2 rasanya sekarang sanke
1 shiro
2 tetep showa tapi merahnya juga tipis ...

huehehehehehehe keep aja siapa tahu masih berubah huehehehehehe

----------


## kerogawa

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> knapa ya dainichi baby sakura ini merah nya lebih cenderung orange?
> apakah type dainichi memang warna merah nya gt? ..
> saya punya 3 ekor, smua nya gitu jg..
> mungkin bisa saling berbagi pngalaman..
> thks
> 
> 
> ...


siapa tau showa nya dainichi ini bakalan memberikan kejutan di tahun ke 3, 4 atau 5..
kadang ada yg berkembang nya nanti pas uda gde kali ya..
hehe, ato yg kualitas baik sudah di keep sama hobiist di jepang hehe

----------


## wawan

Ini my Dainichi photo tgl 26 Juni 2009 ukuran 38 cm

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Rrrruuuaaaarrrr biasaaaa grownya pak...

----------


## Kete

Lapor kepada om Dodo, om Ajik: Showa 27 out.

----------


## wawan

Om Kete turut berduka yah...
sepertinya menjelang akhir kompetisi masih ada yang out....
Om Dodo.. kapan foto terakhir di upload.... karena ane belum foto lagi nih...
gak bedahlah sama foto terakhir... hehehhe  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Ini my Dainichi photo tgl 26 Juni 2009 ukuran 38 cm


sy punya angkatan yg sama .. baru sampe 30cm doang.. ha ha.. 
ksh makan apa pak? cepet bgt growth nya .. ck ck.. keren

----------


## rvidella

> Om Kete turut berduka yah...
> sepertinya menjelang akhir kompetisi masih ada yang out....
> Om Dodo.. kapan foto terakhir di upload.... karena ane belum foto lagi nih...
> gak bedahlah sama foto terakhir... hehehhe


panggil om helmy lagi ah ... specialistnya

----------


## wawan

> *SAKURA DAINICHI SHOWA KEEPING CONTEST
> TATA CARA KEGIATAN (RULE OF THE GAME)*
> 
> *NAMA KEGIATAN*
> Sakura Dainichi Showa Keeping Contest
> 
> *BENTUK KEGIATAN*
> Sakura Dainichi Showa Keeping Contest adalah ajang kompetisi memilih satu atau lebih koi dari varietas showa yang berasal dari Dainichi (bloodline: Sakura) untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam masing  masing partisipan dengan perlakuan yang tidak dibatasi selama periode 6 (enam) bulan. Pada akhir periode koi  koi tersebut akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri dengan kriteria yang telah ditentukan 
> 
> ...


Bos Ajik, Bos Dodo..

Acara penjurian kontes ini gimana.. apakah diundur...
Melihat dari jadwal pengiriman foto sudah lewat tuh...
dan peserta belum mengirimkan foto showanya...
 ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nah lo om dodo   ::

----------


## rvidella

> nah lo om dodo



maaf pak wawan ....
ayo mungkin rekan-rekan sekalian diposting fotonya yah supaya teratur

Bagaimana kalo kita batasi untuk SEMUA peserta posting fotonya mulai dari periode ini

01/08/09  09/08/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang

Jadi dateline terakhir adalah tanggal 9 bulan ini yakni hari minggu ini
Dan nanti juri yang telah ditunjuk akan melakukan apresiasinya

thanks ...

aku sudah siapkan trophy nya loh hehehehehehe

dodo

----------


## hadi SE

lapor...............showa saya out.................of......contest......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

om helmyyyyyyy rekap huehehehehehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

> om helmyyyyyyy rekap huehehehehehehehehe


wahduh ini yang mbingunin bos urutinnya darimana   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Dari sini aja om Helmy:




> Update: All Babies are sold out .... THANKS to all supporters and now: Let's start the race ...
> Please ask Bro Chivas for the shipping procedures ... om chivassssssssss
> 
> Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> 1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 *** PAID ***
> 2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 *** PAID ***
> 3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 *** PAID ***
> 
> Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
> ...

----------


## wawan

wah bentar lagi bermunculan jumbo tosai sakura..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cheung

my showa... ukuran 32cm

----------


## Rova

> wah bentar lagi bermunculan jumbo tosai sakura..


Belum pada di up load fotonya?

----------


## achmad

Ukuran 28 cm

----------


## odil kokoy

Lapor Jurangan Showa 13, ukuran 47 cm  ::  . Laporan selesai  ::

----------


## edwin

om hasan memang top nih nge grow in ikannya.... terbukti dari bbrp keeping contest yang ada....
muantap!

----------


## rvidella

wuah baru 5 ekor yang update fotonya yah?

----------


## odil kokoy

> om hasan memang top nih nge grow in ikannya.... terbukti dari bbrp keeping contest yang ada....
> muantap!


Tidak bigit pa Edwin ada juga yang bonsai gito  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> om hasan memang top nih nge grow in ikannya.... terbukti dari bbrp keeping contest yang ada....
> muantap!
> 
> 
> Tidak bigit pa Edwin ada juga yang bonsai gito


kyknya wkt kerumah om, ikannya montox2 deh....apalagi chagoinya....hehehe

----------


## wawan

Om Odil : muantap ikannya...
Om Dodo :  foto ikan saya yang terakhir itu aja.. paling ukurannya aja nambah 2 cm...  ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Lapor Jurangan Showa 13, ukuran 47 cm  . Laporan selesai


hah?? size 47cm??
gile di ksh mkn apa om?
baru 1thn lebi dikit kan..
ck ck...

----------


## rvidella

untuk yang ini aku baru punya foto dari

1) Pak Achmad 28cm
2) Ibu Cheung 32cm
3) Pak Hasan 43cm
4) Pak Wawan 37cm
5) Pak Yosen 

Mungkin kita kasih batas sampai jumat depan kali yah terakhir kalo tidak kita lanjutkan dengan 5 ekor ikan ini saja
hik hik hik .... thanks all

Dodo

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo pengin ikan grow gila2an titip ke om hasan ajah   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> untuk yang ini aku baru punya foto dari
> 
> 1) Pak Achmad 28cm
> 2) Ibu Cheung 32cm
> 3) Pak Hasan 43cm
> 4) Pak Wawan 37cm
> 5) Pak Yosen 
> 
> Mungkin kita kasih batas sampai jumat depan kali yah terakhir kalo tidak kita lanjutkan dengan 5 ekor ikan ini saja
> ...


Oom Dodo ikan ku 47 cm lho    ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> untuk yang ini aku baru punya foto dari
> 
> 1) Pak Achmad 28cm
> 2) Ibu Cheung 32cm
> 3) Pak Hasan 43cm
> 4) Pak Wawan 37cm
> 5) Pak Yosen 
> ...


weh maapppppp

1) Pak Achmad 28cm
2) Ibu Cheung 32cm
3) Pak Hasan 43cm
4) Pak Wawan 37cm
5) Pak Yosen 

ini kok gak ada yang update lagi yah ... masih ditunggu nih


Dodo

----------


## rvidella

panggilan kepada:


Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 ** UPDATED ** ukuran belum ada
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 47cm
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 37cm
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 28cm

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21 
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14 
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25 
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15 ** UPDATED ** ukuran =37cm

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10 
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12 
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19
24. TSA - SHOWA 9 
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22
27. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 2
28. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 3
29. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 7
30. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 16

ada yang mau update statusnya mungkin?

----------


## TSA

Sorry bro.... baru sempet photo

Showa 29 - 32 Cm

Showa 9 - 32 Cm


Tsa

----------


## Koi Lovers

lapor! iakn yang disaya cuma tersisa 1 ekor (dari 4 ekor yang saya punya)
ikannya gesit,jadi saya nyerah menangkapnya...
dengan sangat menyesal saya tidak bisa posting fotonya,dan siap dgn konsekuensinya(tidak dinilai)
sekali lagi saya minta maaf karna tidak bisa berbagi perkembangan ikan ini

btw ikannya pak hasan mantap...top abis...  ::

----------


## rvidella

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 27cm
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 47cm
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 37cm
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30 
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 32cm
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 28cm

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21 
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 28cm
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15 ** UPDATED ** ukuran =37cm

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10 
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12 
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
24. TSA - SHOWA 9 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 32cm
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
27. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 2
28. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 3
29. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 7
30. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 16

ada yang punya no telp pak budi indonesia dan pak penta? kebetulan aku kehilangan nih

thanks yah

----------


## koimania

Showa 20 ukuran 27cm per tgl 22 Agustus 2009

----------


## asfenv

ada yg bisa bantu posting gambar ikan ku,.?.ikan baru aku tangkap abis sahur neh dan langsung diukur dan di photo.....ukuranya sekarang 28 cm,...

aku bisa kirim email kesiapa untuk aku kirim gambar file nya..?

tolong bantu rekan rekan....

sampurasun,....  ::

----------


## koimania

> ada yg bisa bantu posting gambar ikan ku,.?.ikan baru aku tangkap abis sahur neh dan langsung diukur dan di photo.....ukuranya sekarang 28 cm,...
> 
> aku bisa kirim email kesiapa untuk aku kirim gambar file nya..?
> 
> tolong bantu rekan rekan....
> 
> sampurasun,....


caranya: upload foto di www.photobucket.com (kalau belum pernah register, ya register dulu). Setelah foto selesai di upload dan sudah muncul di photobucket kemudian perhatikan dibawah gambar yg kita upload ada button "IMG Code" button itu di klik maka link disampingnya otomatis di highlighted oleh warna hitam, setelah itu klik kanan dan "copy" linknya, kemudian tinggal paste di halaman ini pada forum kois, maka gambar otomatis akan muncul. Selamat mencoba........   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> ada yg bisa bantu posting gambar ikan ku,.?.ikan baru aku tangkap abis sahur neh dan langsung diukur dan di photo.....ukuranya sekarang 28 cm,...
> 
> aku bisa kirim email kesiapa untuk aku kirim gambar file nya..?
> 
> tolong bantu rekan rekan....
> 
> sampurasun,....


punya pak asfen

----------


## asfenv

terimaksih Om Dodo dan OM koi Mania,.....aku akan coba buka photobucket nya...


Mengenai ikan,..dulu waktu pertama Keeping ukurannya 15 cm,..dan sekarang 28,..yg aku suka dari ikan ini adalah kepala dan ekornya besar,terutama sebulan terakhir aku jahar pakai silkwon pupae terus,.dan pertumbuhannya bagus,..., kenapa gak dari dulu yah,.....he..he.....dan pola warna showanya terutama dikepala berkembang baik,..( itu menurutku lho....he..he..)

NB: kapan neh penjuariannya....., tolong direkap lagi Om Dodo,.....  :: 

Thanks...

----------


## koimania

Ini kelanjutannya jadi bagaimana pak, kapan diumukan hasil penjuriannya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Ini kelanjutannya jadi bagaimana pak, kapan diumukan hasil penjuriannya?


kita kasih 3 hari lagi deh pak ... kalo tidak kita tinggal saja yah

Grup I (Rp 1.800.000): Rabu (14/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 15/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
1. koimania (Jakarta) - SHOWA 20 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 27cm
2. odil kokoy (Bogor) - SHOWA 13 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 47cm
3. Koi Lovers (Samarinda) - SHOWA 23 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian

Grup II (Rp 1.600.000): Kamis (15/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Jumat ( 16/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
4. cheung (Bandung) - SHOWA 1 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 37cm
5. Kete (Bogor) - SHOWA 27 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
6. Bony (Semarang) - SHOWA 26

Grup III (Rp 1.500.000): Jumat (16/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Sabtu ( 17/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
7. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 30
8. TSA (Jakarta) - SHOWA 29 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 32cm
9. ftupamahu (ferry) (Jakarta) - SHOWA 5 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian

Grup IV (Rp 1.400.000): Sabtu (17/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Minggu (18/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
10. Rony Andry (Serpong) - SHOWA 18 ** UPDATED ** Ukuran = 34cm
11. hadi SE (Medan) - SHOWA 28 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
12. Achmad (Makassar) - SHOWA 8 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 28cm

Grup V (Rp 1.200.000): Minggu (18/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Senin ( 19/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
13. Penta (Jakarta) - SHOWA 21
14. Koi Lovers (Ronny) (Samarinda) - SHOWA 6 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
15. kodok.ngorek (Solo) - SHOWA 17

Grup VI (Rp 1.000.000) Senin (19/1), jam 12.00 waktu server  Kamis ( 22/1), jam 11.59 waktu server
16. asfenv (Jakarta) - SHOWA 14 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 28cm
17. ari-radja (Solo) - SHOWA 25 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
18. awal urane (Cirebon) - SHOWA 24 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
19. wawan (Jakarta) - SHOWA 15 ** UPDATED ** ukuran =37cm

Putaran II
Grup VII
20. Benhur - SHOWA 10 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
21. Benhur - SHOWA 12 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
22. Hadi SE - SHOWA 4 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
23. Hadi SE - SHOWA 19 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
24. TSA - SHOWA 9 ** UPDATED ** ukuran = 32cm
25. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 11 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
26. Koi Lovers (Ronny) - SHOWA 22 ** UPDATED ** Tidak mengikuti penjurian
27. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 2
28. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 3
29. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 7
30. Indon3sia (Bandung) - SHOWA 16

ada yang punya no telp pak budi indonesia dan pak penta? kebetulan aku kehilangan nih

thanks yah

----------


## ronyandry

laporr  telat   ::  
ukuran ikan 34 cm
perkembangan sumi in progress   ::

----------


## benhur

Dengan berat hati saya mengundurkan diri dari penjurian, karena samapi sekarang masih belum bisa nyerok ikan dari kolam, kolam terlalu padat jadi susah nyeroknya, om dodo saya ndak ikut penjurian ya, di lanjut aja dengan teman - teman yg lain. Thanks

----------


## koimania

dijaring aja pak.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by koimania
> 
> Ini kelanjutannya jadi bagaimana pak, kapan diumukan hasil penjuriannya?    
> 
> 
> kita kasih 3 hari lagi deh pak ... kalo tidak kita tinggal saja yah
> 
> 
> thanks yah



kita tutup yah buat penerimaan foto dainichi showa ini
dan aku akan upload foto2nya soon yang buat diapresiasi jurinya

----------


## rvidella

dulunya




>

----------


## rvidella

Tampilin dulu ah before and after nya






















Growth: 
#1) 17cm - 28cm = 9cm
#2) 15cm - 28cm = 13cm
#3) 15cm - 32cm = 17cm
#4) 20cm - 43cm = 23cm
#5) 17cm - 34cm = 17cm
#6) 15cm - 34cm = 19cm
#7) 13cm - 32cm = 19cm
# ::  20cm - 37cm = 17cm
#9) 15cm - 27cm = 12cm
#10) 18cm - 43cm = 25cm

----------


## Bony

Ini Foto yg punya ku maz Dodo, dulu no berapa ya?


Ukuran menyusul ya besok tak serok dulu, waktu foto udah di ukur, tapi lupa berapa.   ::  
Tq

----------


## Rova

fotonya selisih brp bulan om?

----------


## rvidella

> fotonya selisih brp bulan om?



om rova nanya ke siapa nih? ke om bony yah? iya nih ditunggu yah om bony ukurannya

Dodo

----------


## rvidella

Tampilin dulu ah before and after nya






















Growth: 
#1) 17cm - 28cm = 9cm
#2) 15cm - 28cm = 13cm
#3) 15cm - 32cm = 17cm
#4) 20cm - 43cm = 23cm
#5) 17cm - 34cm = 17cm
#6) 15cm - 34cm = 19cm
#7) 13cm - 32cm = 19cm
# ::  20cm - 37cm = 17cm
#9) 15cm - 27cm = 12cm
#10) 18cm - 43cm = 25cm

----------


## rvidella

Apresiator untuk event kali ini adalah:

1) Ketua Team: My fav judge: Bpk Robby Iwan (Sek-Jen Koi-s)
2) Anggota 1: The Wise-man: Bpk K-Wachid (Ketua Koi-s)
3) Anggota 2: The Analyzer   ::  : Bpk Rudyanto Koilvr (My Dosen)

Thanks for these 3 big guy ...

Nanti mereka akan pilih ranking 1,2,3 dan akan kasih alasan mereka kenapa

Ukuran pertumbuhan telah diberikan dan penilaian berdasarkan foto terbaru dan juga foto lama diberikan jika mereka mau melihat perkembangan ikan selama keeping contest.

kita tunggu saja yah ... kayaknya Pak Karom mulai duluan nih ... soalnya lagi online huehehehehehehehe

Thanks folks buat mengikuti acara ini .... THANKS banget dukungannya ... dan semoga kita sama-sama belajar yah

Dodo

----------


## karom

kayanya musti tunggu ketok palu dari head judge nya dulu nih ... pak Robby

----------


## asfenv

Aduhhh,..deg deg kan neh,..........  ::  ,...tapi hasil penilaian ini akan jadi pembelajaran yg baik,...minimal kita bisa tau sudat pandang untuk ikan tersebut sebagai jura,..baik pola dan growth nya,.....

deg...deg..dehg...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

waduh.. om Dodo ngasih tugas berat euy..

Meng-apresiasi lewat foto yg anglenya berbeda-beda rasanya gak akan bisa akurat dan adil..
jadi penjurian akan berdasarkan apa adanya foto yg tersedia dan besar pertumbuhan selama keeping saja.

Sedangkan kriteria umum menilai showa adalah sbb.
1. Body & keindahan secara keseluruhan, Karena ikan relatif kecil body tdk bisa dpt nilai dominan - Nilai max nya 20/100
2. Kwalitas Warna hitam,Merah dan Putih.(klo keeping jelek warna bisa luntur) - Nilai max 30/100
3. Balance dari ketiga warna diatas. - Nilai Max 20/100
4. Pertumbuhan selama keeping - 30/100

Begitu saja saya rasa om2 sekalian ..silakan dimulai..

> ada edit utk point penilaian, klo ada saran utk point tsb mohon diposting terakhir hari ini..,
   sbg contoh, 
    -pertumbuhan terbesar dpt point max 30.
    -warna paling balance dpt point max 20
    -ikan yg paling enak dipandang dari body dan keindahan  dpt nilai max 20
    -warna yg paling bagus kwalitasnya dpt nilai max 30.

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak R.I .... so atuhhhhhhh diapresiasi ....
apresiator lainnya belum berani mulai kayaknya sebelum ketua tim kasih apresiasi ... duarrrrrr

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ya udah biar cepet.., gk usah nunggu bsk..

Juara 1 No.10 (nilai 75), patern balance 10,pertumbuhan 30, kwalitas warna 20,overall beauty 15
Juara 2 No.  2 (nilai 70), patern balance 15,pertumbuhan 5, kwalitas warna 30, overall beauty 20
Juara 3 No.  9 (nilai 60), patern balance 15,pertumbuhan 5, kwalitas warna 25, overall beauty 15

----------


## rvidella

> Ya udah biar cepet.., gk usah nunggu bsk..
> 
> Juara 1 No.10 (nilai 75), patern balance 10,pertumbuhan 30, kwalitas warna 20,overall beauty 15
> Juara 2 No.  2 (nilai 70), patern balance 15,pertumbuhan 5, kwalitas warna 30, overall beauty 20
> Juara 3 No.  9 (nilai 60), patern balance 15,pertumbuhan 5, kwalitas warna 25, overall beauty 15



thanks pak robby .... kalo kontes kok enakan di kois yah?
soalnya apresiatornya open ... kasih tahu penilaian merekka gimana

kalo lomba yang biasa kan apa yang terjadi disono kita gak tahu?
apa musuhnya oversize atau ada apa disana kita gak tahu dan hanya bisa "pasrah" karena ada pasal "ketentuan juri mutlak adanya" dan kalo berani protes harus bayar 1jt

hmmmmmmm

anyway,

thanks Mr Robby Iwan ... u r very kind

Dodo

----------


## koilvr

Penilaian saya untuk keeping skill-nya:

rank #1. nr. 4 dgn score 80
15 point utk pattern balance/color development
25 point utk growth
25 point utk skin/maintain luster
15 point utk overall beauty

comment: 
good growth, baik length maupun volume, menandakan kualitas air yang baik
tail tube is well developed
shiroji & beni well maintained, menandakan kualitas air yang baik
sumi sedikit disintegrate tapi masih dalam batas wajar
luster well maintained, menandakan kualitas air yang baik
color composition not ideal for a showa, but overall still looks balance, healthy and powerful

rank #2. nr. 10 dgn score 70
10 point utk pattern balance/color development
25 point utk growth
20 point utk skin/maintain luster
15 point utk overall beauty

comment: 
good growth, baik length maupun volume, menandakan kualitas air yang baik
shiroji & beni well maintained, menandakan kualitas air yang baik
the baby sumi has dissapear and the sumi start to develop
pic not really clear but looks like luster is less maintained than nr.4
looks healthy and powerful, but overall looks too front heavy 

rank #3. nr. 2 dgn score 65
15 point utk pattern balance/color development
10 point utk growth
25 point utk skin/maintain luster
15 point utk overall beauty

comment: 
grow only in length and relatively slow growth
beni & sumi well maintained, menandakan kualitas air yg baik
shiroji looks suffer though
pic not really clear but looks like luster is OK
looks balance but not powerful enough, even for a 28cm fish

tq

----------


## koilvr

tategoi award... nr.3
cuma kelihatannya male sih   ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak rudy

----------


## Bony

Sebagai pelengkap biar yakin, ukuran persis 43 cm, dan foto terbaru, baru kemarin Sore tgl 07 Sept 2009, pukul 16.10 wib, tempat di Highland.


Thanks

----------


## kerogawa

bagus2 ya anakan sakura nya..

sayang gw kaga ikutan keeping contest.. liat orang2 pada update.. jd kepengen update anakan sakura nya gw juga jadi nya ha ha..

----------


## rvidella

> bagus2 ya anakan sakura nya..
> 
> sayang gw kaga ikutan keeping contest.. liat orang2 pada update.. jd kepengen update anakan sakura nya gw juga jadi nya ha ha..



gpp pak ..... update aja

----------


## kerogawa

Ok.. krn mendapat ijin dari om dodo..
berikut ini gw punya Dainichi Anakan Sakura yang satu angkatan sama bro2 punya.. 



dan ini juga ikan yg sama..



Ukuran.. Mungkin 35-40cm harus nya sich.. kaga ada penggaris.. dulu beli pas 20cm.. kaget juga pas tadi di angkat uda gede bener.. biasa kalo liat dari atas kolam ga berasa gede nya..

----------


## karom

wah susah juga ya judging berdasarkan foto, mudah2an penilaiannya tidak mengecewakan

Juara 1 No.10 (total nilai 80), body 15, color 20, balance 15, growth 30
Juara 2 No.04 (total nilai 75), body 10, color 30, balance 10, growth 25
Juara 3 No.02 (total nilai 70), body 20, color 25, balance 15, growth 10

thanks !

----------


## odil kokoy

> Tampilin dulu ah before and after nya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank para tetua yang telah menilai ikan ikan ini cuma sedikit perbaikan ikan No 4 ukuran sebenarnya adalah 47 cm bukan 43 cm seperti yg telah dicantumkan oleh bro Dodo sebelumnya jadi pertumbuhannya adalah 27 cm bukan 23 cm. Thanks he...he....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> untuk yang ini aku baru punya foto dari
> 
> 1) Pak Achmad 28cm
> 2) Ibu Cheung 32cm
> 3) Pak Hasan 43cm
> 4) Pak Wawan 37cm
> 5) Pak Yosen 
> ...


my fault .......

KESALAHAN saya ... mumpung lagi PUASA ....

Om Bony dan Om Hasan dan semua peserta ... HUMAN ERROR ... dan ini kesalahan saya menyajikan data yang salah ... mohon dibuka-kan pintu maaf ...

Padahal Pak Hasan sudah koreksi ... tapi aku ya gak teliti ... nanti aku mohon ketiga juri untuk mereview analisa mereka ...

Sekali lagi, saya minta maaf ya 

Salam,

Dodo

----------


## odil kokoy

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


Engga usah di pikirin Do, this only for fun he...he...  ::   ::

----------


## koilvr

I stick to my previous judgement, lebih yakin malah   ::  

rgds

----------


## rvidella

Hi,

*Thanks Judges, Particapants, Audiences  * 

Para Juara ...

Juara 1: Showa no 10 dengan total points 8 owned by Pak Bony Semarang
Grow dari 18cm - 43cm = 25cm


Juara 2: Showa no 4 dengan total points 5 owned by Pak Hasan Bogor
Grow dari 20cm - 47cm = 27cm


Juara 3: Showa no 2 dengan total points 4 owned by Pak Asfen Jakarta
Grow dari 15cm - 28cm = 13cm



Sekali lagi terima kasih yang sebesarnya saya ucapkan ... mungkin para peserta ada yang bisa berbagi pembelajaran apa yang telah didapatkan selama keeping contest ini ...

silahkan,

pembagian piala dan penghargaan lainnya akan dilakukan secepat mungkin ... thanks again ...

----------


## koimania

congratulation for the winner   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Udah lama nggak monitor ternyata hasilnya sdh ada ya  ::  , emang piala sama hadiahnya apa ya Om Dodo, .....ikan  ::

----------


## asfenv

Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.

aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.

begini ceritanya:
sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )

dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...

dan minggu malem keamrin jam 02:00 aku sampai rumah, aku temukan hal yg sangat menngenaskan,.kolam ku kering dan Koi koi ku tinggal tulang belulang dan banyaknya ditemukan belatung,.hampir 1/8 kolam penuh belatung dan dengan bau yg sangat menyengat,...( seperti memelihara belatung aku..)

aku gak bisa berbuat apa apa,.aku hanya terdiam,.seluruh koi koi ku tewas, hampir sekitar 40 ekor semuanya koi ku tewas,..dan salah satunya ada yg suda
h juara 3 keeping kontes showa dainichi keeping kontestnya om dodo,.........hiks...jd males meliara lagi,........  

sekarang kolam aku isi sam air dan kaporit,.untuk ngilangin bau bangkai ikan tersebut,..dan belatung banyak banget dimana mana.............hikss.....


maaf ya rekan rekan,.aku mengundurkan diri untuk acar ini,....hiks....  

sampai sekarang masih suka termenung kalau melihat kolam ku yg berubah jad1 warna coklat dan bau dan banyak belatung,..padahal waktu tarkhir aku tinggalin kolam bening kayak aqua dan ikan cantik cantik,.....hikss... 

kalau emang hadiah juara 3 nya akan di pindahkan om Dodo ke peserta lain,..aku rela,....  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Udah lama nggak monitor ternyata hasilnya sdh ada ya  , emang piala sama hadiahnya apa ya Om Dodo, .....ikan


huehehehehehe mau ikan yah om bony?
nanti pialanya dikirim yah ... pak hadian sama pak dirut katanya bentar lagi mau mampir ke rumahku nih pak ... thanks to pak bony sudah dikenalin ke pak hadian ... orangnya enak banget

----------


## rvidella

turut berduka cita pak asfen ....

keep the spirit on ... i guess itu semboyan yang lahir dari forum ini pak ...

jangan patah semangat pak ... dijadikan tantangan yah 

nanti kondisi kolam dan penghuninya better than before ... lebih baik dari terakhir aku visit kesana pak
bapak tetap dapat juara kok karena kan sudah ketok palu .... duar hehehehe

sekali lagi, tetap semangat pak ....

----------


## Monggalana

> Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.
> 
> aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.
> 
> begini ceritanya:
> sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )
> 
> dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...
> 
> ...


kmplin pelan2 lg donk om.. jgn patah asa.. haha

----------


## odil kokoy

Turut Berduka Cita Oom  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Turut Berduka Cita Oom



Juara II Keeping Contest .... 




Pak Hasan ... yang selalu dapet juara di setiap Kegiatan Keeping Contest



Piala buat Om Bony dalam perjalanan ... Nanti foto yah Om Bony.
Piala buat Pak Asfen masih di rumah ... kapan mau diambil nih pak huehehehehe
main-main donk ke Dodo Koi

Thanks buat yang sudah ramein .....

----------


## rvidella

ada yang mau update soal showanya mungkin ... showa juga long journey nih ... ditambah ini anakan dari bloodline yang pernah jadi GC sebelumnya ...

silahkan

----------

